# (Casual D&D II) The Fellowship of the White Dove



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 25, 2004)

_(Continued from A Game of Trust)_

Once everyone has calmed down a little, the hour passes quickly. With Nurthk and Orbril translating, you're able to get in some light conversation with the others... You realize quickly that, for the most part, they are as eager to get this meeting done with as you are.

Gehrlot returns with a man you must assume to be Kentaro: A large man in his early thirties, with a full head of hair and a full beard. His frame is large, a mass of the sort of unrefined muscle most commonly seen on street thugs... The look in his eyes, though, is wholly without that sort of cruelty: This massive badger appears, if anything, to be glad to see you.

Removing his hide cloak, he squeezes behind the row of you at the North end, and takes a seat, at Kyrr's invitation, between Nurthk and Randlin.

He begins speaking almost immediately; Kyrr interrupts him, they exchange a few short words, and then Kyrr speaks.

"Our _ravast_ does not speak the city tongue. I will translate."

And so Kentaro speaks, and so Kyrr translates.

"My _ravast_ would first like to know why you have come to this place so far from the cities?"


----------



## doghead (Jan 26, 2004)

Xiao follows the two arrivals back inside. But this time he takes a place standing by the door. He give Dre a friendly nod.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 26, 2004)

Fendric, having had time to calm down, decides to answer the questions.

"A, _shaman_, of our own was taken prisoner by death cultists. We presumed he had been taken this way, so we followed a group of his rescuers out here. We now return to carry on our mission."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2004)

Niccolo smiles, addressing the _badger_ <speak with burrowing mammals,using Gnomish or 'animal' as appropriate> 'Well hello there, my good fellow. What is all of this about, do you think. I was asleep when I was disturbed to come here, and I should like to get back to counting sheep, truth-be-known.'


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 26, 2004)

As Xiao enters and takes his place, Dre remains as unresponsive as ever; he casts a sideward glance at the nod, but does not move his head.

Kentaro seems confused by Niccolo's burrowspeak, but is quickly distracted by Kyrr's translation. He responds (again, via Kyrr):

"Did you know these death cultists before your man was taken? Did they give you anything?"


----------



## dpdx (Jan 26, 2004)

Fendric arched an eyebrow and chuckled in recognition of the idea of being 'given' something, as if Nurthk's affliction was a 'gift'.

"We had heard _of_ them, but no, we had not met them for them to give us anything.

Now I wish to ask *you* a question, Kentaro: Your man mentioned that you smelled the scent of death on us as we passed through. Do you still smell it now?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 26, 2004)

A brief spout of translation.

"Yes," Kyrr answers flatly. "But he is not sure that it is your own scent. He says it is in the air around you, like smoke."

Kentaro echos this word, one fast syllable: _"Smoke."_ He moves his hands in slow circles through the air to demonstrate, nodding to your understanding.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 26, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Kentaro seems confused by Niccolo's burrowspeak, but is quickly distracted by Kyrr's translation.




"I do not think this is a true badger cousin" Orbril says in burrowspeak grinning at the other gnome. 
He has calmed down from his former indignation of being passed over when the pipeweed was being passed about, and quite enjoys being able to translate the Orcish being spoken - a great language for any wanderer in the wilderness to know.

He turns his attention back to Kentaro and the exchange taking place. Of course he is still confused about it all as both backgrounds ocured without his presence - at least until the current encounter...


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 26, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> He has calmed down from his former indignation of being passed over when the pipeweed was being passed about, and quite enjoys being able to translate the Orcish being spoken - a great language for any wanderer in the wilderness to know.



Seeing the gnome watch the pipe hungrily, Raven waits 'till his pipe is returned to him, refills it and passes it to the gnomes, listening in on the conversations around him, relaxing now the tension has lifted a bit.

_:: the smell of undeath as smoke around them? Hmmm, stranger and stranger.::_


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2004)

Niccolo leans back, scratching his cheek and whistling nonchalantly.
Looking about, he then tries not to pay too  much attention to the giant magenta dire chipmunk staring at him from the corner. maybe if he closed his eyes, it would just go away...
Maybe he shouldn't have eaten that funny purple fungus that he found growing in that cow-patty.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 27, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Seeing the gnome watch the pipe hungrily, Raven waits 'till his pipe is returned to him, refills it and passes it to the gnomes, listening in on the conversations around him, relaxing now the tension has lifted a bit.
> 
> _:: the smell of undeath as smoke around them? Hmmm, stranger and stranger.::_




"Aaaah a thousand thousand blessings" Orbril effuses delighted as the pipe comes his way and he is able to relax back, and enjoy the tales being told.
"I'm a performer by trade" he explains "a teller of tales"

"don't worry about the chipmunk" he whispers to the other gnome as he passes the pipe "the orangutan will deal with it"


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 27, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "don't worry about the chipmunk" he whispers to the other gnome as he passes the pipe "the orangutan will deal with it"



[OOC:ROFLMAO, aah the memories]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 29, 2004)

Kentaro pauses, uncomfortable with the gnomes' banter, looking as though he is trying to choose some proper words...

"You carry weapons," he says, through Kyrr. "Are they for protection, or is there a cause you fight for? Do you have an enemy?"


----------



## dpdx (Jan 29, 2004)

Fendric chuckles. "And it's a good thing we do carry them, _ravast_, for without them, we would have been dead a long, long time ago. 

But to answer your question, we do have a mission, and on the morrow we cross the pass to continue it. We would appear also to have an enemy, but to our knowledge, we have never met him face to face. From time to time, he sends creatures and crazed death cultists against us. Pelor is good; we have managed to survive so far.

You need not worry, _ravast_, for our business is elsewhere. We shall not trouble you further, and we will travel on the morrow."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 29, 2004)

Kyrr and Kentaro consult, briefly.

"Will you tell us about this Pelor?"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2004)

Niccolo (unconsciously) casts _Dancing Lights_, giggling as he does so, seeing the colors merge with the other ones brought on by the extraordinary little mushroom that he had eaten. Good thing that he had three more of them in his satchel...


----------



## dpdx (Jan 30, 2004)

"Pelor is the God Hiritus and I worship. He is the Sun, the Holy Light. He grants us powers, and we use them to venerate Him."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kyrr and Kentaro discuss amongst themselves briefly, whispering in Orcish _(Listen check DC 5 to overhear it.. if you speak Orc, of course)_:

"Is that all he said?"

Kyrr nods.

"Either he is a rock, or he has no convictions."

Kyrr nods again. "It could be both."

Kentaro sighs, nodding now himself. "He's given us nothing to trust. Ask for his bags."

Kyrr turns back toward Fendric. "Kentaro would like to see what things you have carried."

Meanwhile, the others seem occupied with Niccolo's _dancing lights_ -- their hands creep a bit closer to their weapons, for that matter; Kyrr has an eye on them, but his conversation does not break, and the _ravast_ seems wholly unaware or unconcerned.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 30, 2004)

[_Durn. Now I'm going to have to pull up my sheet._]

"Just this, and some other items for camping." Fendric pulls out his holy symbol.

"Do you revere a diety, Kentaro?"


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 31, 2004)

What is it you seek of these men, Ravast? If you seek their aid for something, ask me. They need to travel through the mountains safely, and would like me to guide them. I know of your ways, and theirs. I can ask them.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 31, 2004)

*Fendric:* Kyrr relays your question, and Kentaro shakes his head. His speaker relays the reply (speaking, peculiarly, in the first person): "There may be a deity who believes in living, but such a deity would want no worship. It may answer your question, though, to say that I sleep in the spirit of _Atsheh_, the giant bear."

He will take your pack to look through, though, and any others which are offered.

*Raven:* Kentaro replies directly.

"I do not need their aid... What I know is that they suck away the living of my people, and others beyond these mountains. I don't know how -- I don't believe they know, either. I can tell you my vision, which is all I know. I don't think the city elf would understand that it is important. Perhaps you will.

In my vision, a hand of white birds fly to shore from the ocean, over land, over cities, over wild lands... But in amongst their feathers they had allowed seeds to become lodged, as is the way of birds, and as they flew, these seeds, a hand of seeds, would fall to earth... Wherever they landed, they would not grow, but would pull inward, would swallow the life around them. What grew was a death which is unlike death, a death which comes from no life. It spread through cities and through wildlands, and the birds continued to fly, as is the way of birds, as they will do. The vision ends as they come to the foot of these mountains: This is where I meet them. I know them from the vision. The sense I get from them is strong and unmistakable, like a scent. I know their presence as I would know the presence of my father: These men are the birds.

I do not know how I will stop them, but I will stop them. Do you understand why? I do not desire to hurt them... Can you help me?"


----------



## doghead (Jan 31, 2004)

Xiao follows the conversation as best he can. Which is not much, truth be told. 

It concerns him that no one watches outside, but no one else, even those familier with the area, seems worried about it. _Perhaps there is nothing of danger for us outside._

Niccolo's behaviour is abit of worry also. Back home he would be given some time in a nice quiet room to forget his _confusion_. But perhaps such behaviour is not unusual in these lands.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 31, 2004)

Raven visibly pales as he hears the Ravast talk. “By all that is holy to your god, Kendric, please listen to what he has to say. This man had a vision, seeing white doves fly overland from the sea to the mountains. In their wings there were lodged seeds, as is normal with birds, the seeds loosen as they fly, landing on the soil. Instead of life the seeds brought undeath. He thinks you are unknowingly spreading something. He believes you innocent, but there is something evil around your group.



I believe him, and I suggest you take this very very serious indeed. You might want to hand over all your belongings and let him search for what he feels. These are no thieves, they try to help, and  must say they’re being very non-aggressive about it. If something like this happened in the northlands I fear they would pry the items from your cold dead fingers.”

He chuckles dryly at the last sentence, with a hint of remorse in his eyes. He unconsciously scratches at the bottom end of his scar in his beard.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 1, 2004)

Fendric stares at the shaman, slightly confused. 

As Raven's words drift over the room, it takes Fendric a minute first to realize that they're in Elvish, and then another minute to realize that he's the one being addressed, as the woodsman got his name wrong .

Fendric stands, retrieves his flail from the table, and speaks first to Raven, and then to Kentaro and his interpreter:

"Good sir, my name is Fendric, with an F. And you need not use the elven tongue with me, unless you are ashamed of what you have to say.

As for you: tell your shaman that I will be retrieving my pack from the bathhouse, where I intended to get my rest. If one of your men wishes to come with me, he is welcome. I will retrieve my pack, and present it here for Kentaro's inspection.

While he is inspecting my pack, I will cast magicks that will allow me to determine the truth of what is being said henceforth, and to detect evil taint on anyone or anything in this room. I do not expect to register... discrepancies. See that it is so."

Fendric bows his head slightly to the shaman, and moves to leave the room, and do exactly what he said.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 1, 2004)

As Fendrik leaves the room, Raven gives him a slightly disapproving look.When he leaves the room once again he addresses the Ravast : “Soft fancy elven poofter. It seems you where right, Ravast. He has difficulty understanding the seriousness of the situation, but I think I got through to him.”

He chuckles again : “I told him that you were being very friendly, as in the north the clans would have killed him, innocent or not. Aaah well, they know nothing of honour and too much of pride, like children on the verge of manhood. Feel free to examine my things, just to show ‘em you mean no harm”. With that he gets up and goes to get his things.



Outside he tries to meet up with the priest.

“Fendric, Fenric, whatever. I never am ashamed of what I say. Trying to say something in someone’s mother tongue is a measure of respect. Right now I don’t know if you deserve it. We have gone from a situation with ten armed men outside with weapons drawn to a situation where we sit inside at the fireplace, talking. If you don’t show some respect, we’ll be back to the weapons drawn stage. We are in their lands, elf, not in yours. We are guests, not hosts. This is not a civilised city with the town watch around the corner.



I really don’t understand you. Have you no idea of what’s going on here? Do you really think that if the situations were reversed and a band of barbarian humans were wandering around in the elven homelands stinking of undeath, they wouldn’t be sporting some feathers in their back by now?



I try and try to keep this from blowing up in your face, but each and every time you just keep on insulting me and the ravast. If you don’t trust me, fine, for you don’t know me, but at least try not to let your ego get everyone slaughtered. I don’t know what urgent errand you’ve got, but if your enemies kidnapped a priest and are following you, I’ll protect your back and help you, but you won’t win any time by getting yourself AND your companions slaughtered in the mountain pass.”



He turns around and goes to get his stuff, heading back to the common room.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 1, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Outside he tries to meet up with the priest.
> 
> “Fendric, Fenric, whatever. I never am ashamed of what I say. Trying to say something in someone’s mother tongue is a measure of respect. Right now I don’t know if you deserve it. We have gone from a situation with ten armed men outside with weapons drawn to a situation where we sit inside at the fireplace, talking. If you don’t show some respect, we’ll be back to the weapons drawn stage. We are in their lands, elf, not in yours. We are guests, not hosts. This is not a civilised city with the town watch around the corner.



Fendric wheels around, expecting one of Kentaro's men to follow him out, not Raven. "Oh, well, begging your pardon, then, as I was going to retrieve my pack for Kentaro to inspect, _exactly like I said I was going to do, and exactly like he asked_. But it appears you willfully wished to insult me, as well, by using my first language to mangle my name in front of this company you esteem so highly. And now you care not if you know how to say my name, and it doesn't even occur to you that I'm not really a trueblood, either. And Pelor only knows what you are saying to them in the Orcish tongue, _as if it were on our behalf_. If you want respect, show some yourself, woodsman!"



> I really don’t understand you. Have you no idea of what’s going on here? Do you really think that if the situations were reversed and a band of barbarian humans were wandering around in the elven homelands stinking of undeath, they wouldn’t be sporting some feathers in their back by now?



"Well, I think I'd select a proper time of day to have this 'discussion' with them, to begin with. And I think the situation is not reversed, is it? But what I _really_ think is that an armed siege on guests at a Temple of Fharlanghn, in the middle of the night, without _any fair warning whatsoever_, suggests that as one of the guests, I'd better be on my guard, eh?"



> I try and try to keep this from blowing up in your face, but each and every time you just keep on insulting me and the ravast. If you don’t trust me, fine, for you don’t know me, but at least try not to let your ego get everyone slaughtered. I don’t know what urgent errand you’ve got, but if your enemies kidnapped a priest and are following you, I’ll protect your back and help you, but you won’t win any time by getting yourself AND your companions slaughtered in the mountain pass.”



"Begging your pardon once again, but I've insulted *no one* since the _last time_ you lectured me on my tone, woodsman, and you have a particularly strange and demanding way of being 'helpful.' I would remind you that you are *not* my Archcleric. 

Look: We've been lied to at least once since we began this adventure, because we've heard conflicting things from people at least that many times when they should have spoke to us true. Unfortunately, you _and_ Kentaro are held to that same standard, because even what he says conflicts with things I've already heard, and you claim to speak for him. Or at least, you threaten me with his power.

I use the power of Pelor to detect taint because henceforth, I must. I use the power of Pelor to compel the truth because it *does not* reach my ears willfully, nor would I apparently *know* it at first light.

You know? Do what you must. I'll be in the common room, with my pack, _exactly like I said I would, the *very minute* I don't have to hear from you that I'm going to die anyway!_."

If it weren't night outside, at that very moment, you could swear the tips of Fendric's ears were much redder than the rest of his face.

[_So, do all of us presenting packs for Kentaro's inspection need to put together a list of all our junk? Or as long as you know who's got the letters (I think it's Fendric), is that going to take care of it?_]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 1, 2004)

Nurthk accepts the pipe gladly, and passes it around in turn, his mood lightened somewhat.

_Well well, Fendric isn't taking kindly to this situation. A pity, but he has been through much lately, and his manner is understandable, especially since so much of this is in orcish, and it would appear he does not know the language. It probably feels like a lot is happening behind his back, being kept in the dark on things._



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Do you speak your father's language at all?"





"Yes, it is my native language," Nurthk replies, almost proudly.

He then listens intently to the Ravast's description of his dream, and frowns with serious concern.

"Ravast, what you speak of confuses me, as our journey is intended to prevent such happenings, but I have no doubts that what you say is true. I was raised in an orcish community, and such visions by our own shamans always rang true. I am thankful for your will to not bring us harm, and am quite happy to aid you in preventing these 'seeds' being spread futher than they may already have been," Nurthk says earnestly, bowing his head in respect.

_What is it that I don't know? There may be a lot, but then again in the role I have chosen for myself I do not need to know much. What of Fendric and Niccolo? Is there something they don't know? That could be the true subject for concern._

Nurthk has his head resting on his hands in thought when Raven stands to follow Fendric out.



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Aaah well, they know nothing of honour and too much of pride, like children on the verge of manhood."





At this comment Nurthk's demeanor instantly changes. He has clearly been insulted by what Raven said and his eyes flare with a barely contained rage. His hands take a firm grip of the edge of the table, and those close by can see the half-orc's massive muscles bulge, and hear the faint sound of wood fibers being rent and giving way under the pressure. He clenches his jaw tightly and his eyes bore holes into the mountain man's back as he leaves the room.

_No honour? NO HONOUR!? He thinks he can judge my companions and I all like that after knowing us a short few hours!? By Cuthbert I have a bone to pick with him! The good priest and the musician have been on this quest the longest and are undoubtedly under great pressure, we cannot all be judged by the actions of another!_

Remembering the situation he tries to calm down before the respected Ravast. But his eyes still burn, and he smoulders quietly with his supressed anger, punctuated with impatient glances towards the door outside.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 1, 2004)

Trying <Will save 16...> his hardest to ignore the three-headed terrier that kept nippig at both of his ankles, not to mentin his _important bits_, Niccolo attempts to clear his head from the effects of the _Mushroom_ and take stock of what was going on around him. Fendric seemed upset, as did Nurthk, while the newer members of the Fellowship were not fitting in as well as he had hoped. Or maybe it was the other way around? Perhaps he had become obsolete in the Fellowship. Perhaps he had better go and find some other _Quest_ to fulfill, some other task to complete. Perhaps...

the thought sticks in Niccolo's head as a tiny owl flew past, with a miniature version of Niccolo himself upon it.The mini Gnome waved at his larger Self and the Owl hooted a ditty. Niccolo looked about to see if anyone else had seen it, laughing a bit to himself and then quieting as he offered his small satchel for inspection (after palming the remaining mushrooms, of course...).


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 1, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "Begging your pardon once again, but I've insulted *no one* since the _last time_ you lectured me on my tone, woodsman, and you have a particularly strange and demanding way of being 'helpful.' I would remind you that you are *not* my Archcleric.



 

"Nope, you just continued in the same tone, one that one uses to children. By chance they do not recognise it."




			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> Look: We've been lied to at least once since we began this adventure, because we've heard conflicting things from people at least that many times when they should have spoke to us true. Unfortunately, you _and_ Kentaro are held to that same standard, because even what he says conflicts with things I've already heard, and you claim to speak for him. Or at least, you threaten me with his power.



He asked me to speak for him for he fears you do not understand the severity of the situation. I never make threats, I try to explain the situation as I see it. I know these mountains, I know these mountain men. I know how to deal with them. I know what they respect and what they don't. For Farlanghs sake man, can't you see that I do my utmost best to keep you alive? I don't really care if you perceive it as an insult, I'd rather have you angry and alive than content and dead.



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> I use the power of Pelor to detect taint because henceforth, I must. I use the power of Pelor to compel the truth because it *does not* reach my ears willfully, nor would I apparently *know* it at first light.




"wich is telling them to their face that you think they lie..... Fine, they appear to really not wanting to fight, and I've offered them food and drink. If they are insulted, you deal with it....
I've done my best to defuse the situation."

He shakes his head. Sighs..

"Look, maybe I misjudged you, maybe this is all a complete misunderstanding. Why should you trust me? You hardly know me.
When your thruthspell is up, ask me about why I said what I've said. Maybe that way we'll be able to talk without misunderstanding.

The scars on my face, and on my soul, were caused by undead. that is why I'm angry, that is why I am so pushy. Maybe the ravast has some answers. Maybe he can give peace to the spirit of my brother and his children.

If someone duped you into spreading the disease, I'll help you find those responsible."

Sheepish grinn.

"That is, if you still want a scout"


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 1, 2004)

[OOC : whoa, tempers are flaring, lol. This is getting intense, wich is fine by me, but if anyone gets a bit uncomfy with it, lemme know]


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2004)

Xiao understands little of what is being said, even of that in the tongue common to the people of these lands. But it is easy enough to understand that the tension is rising. He feels that ravast is telling the truth, but has no idea what that truth is. 

Unfortunately, he can think of nothing to do to help. Other than keep out of the way. He settles down onto the floor, and laying his staff across his lap, puts his head back against the wall and closes his eyes.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 1, 2004)

Fendric listens to Raven's entire soliloquy without responding. Mulling the inconsistencies over in his head, he decides to leave them alone, for now.



> "That is, if you still want a scout"



"The question may be, do you still want a party to take across the mountains? Now leave me alone, woodsman, so I can get my pack. I suspect I may have what the Ravast is so concerned about."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 1, 2004)

Shavah does as well as she can to explain Kentaro's vision to the others, based on what Raven said in Elvish, looking to Nurthk and Orbril to help out a little.

As the argument continues outside, she passes her own things for the _ravast_ to examine... Hiritus stares at the door quietly, wishing he'd asked Fendric to bring along what he had not. She carries little -- in fact, she seems strikingly unequipped for travel -- and little of it seems to interest the man. He passes it all back to her after only a few brief questions, then turns to wait for the next volunteer.

When Fendric returns, he consents immediately to the _zone of truth_, and explains to the others in his group that the spell is being cast, and what it will do.

As the young cleric had suspected, he does take interest in the six remaining letters, regarding them gingerly, sniffing at them curiously. It takes a bit of explaining before he understands exactly what they are -- he knows of writing, it seems, but not of the many ways which it is used -- and he has some questions about them.

"Three questions," Kyrr echoes, in an almost bureaucratic tone. "Who wrote these? Who are they for? And may we have you read them?"

_(As far as the contents of your bags go, list anything you have at least three of -- three fishhooks, six pitons, whatever -- Kentaro would like to know more about... This applies to everyone but Raven or Orbril, who he has understood by now have not traveled with you before.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 2, 2004)

Nurthk's most numerous possessions are laid out:

5 'poppy silver' vials		
30 arrows			
10 silvered arrows			
20 parchment	
7 rations


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2004)

OoC:Since I have removed the three remaining Mushrooms 

IC

4 of each gauge string (16 total) for his Violins
6 needles for sewing
thread, various spools.
4 pairs of hose (green, yellow, brown,dark grey)
sheet music, 8 ot 10 sheets blank, again that many half-finished by Niccolo,
4 Quills and three inkpots


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2004)

Xiao sits quietly as the bags are searched. He is tempted to do or say nothing til directly asked, but there has been enough bad feeling all ready tonight.

Without opening his eyes, he taps the leg of the man, Dre, standing next to him with his staff.

"My bag is in the tea room. Its a simple bag of heavy oild cloth, against the wall on the right. I would get it myself but then how would you know I had not changed the insides. No, better that you get it. This is my trust to you - you will not steal anything."


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 2, 2004)

Orbril watches the various exchanges going on before him, letting out a giggle as he silently translates Ravens orcish comment on Fendrics sexuality - soft elf poof!.

He then turns back to the ravast and considers his dream

"Wise one" he asks "I have not journeyed with these men and do not know of their former encounters but still I wonder - what of the seeds in your dream, can you tell us anything of these?"


----------



## dpdx (Feb 2, 2004)

[Fendric will have _Detect Evil_ up and will have gone through his own things before he takes so much as a step back into the common room, and will only re-relinquish his weapon to the table if every single person checks out. If it doesn't, Fendric will demand an explanation of the Ravast through his interpreter, and ask that person to leave the room. If it all goes pear-shaped, Fendric still has his weapon, and will wait for a DM ruling.

But if it works out, and nobody's evil: ]

Fendric will disconcentrate Detect Evil on his own, and replace his weapon on the table. Upon hearing Kentaro's consent, he will likewise explain to 'his' people the _Zone of Truth_, and then move to the middle of the room to cast it. Once it is cast, it should encompass the entire room (35' radius centered on caster, Will Save DC 15 negates), and last four minutes.

"This is my backpack. It contains scant supplies, but it does contain the essence of our mission: these letters, given to me by Sir Exantrius, Knight of the Greater Kingdom, may Pelor Bathe his Spirit in Light. He entered my Temple with me to worship, and perished from age on the second day of our journey. On this man I placed my trust. I pray I hold it true."

Upon the three questions:

"I cannot say for sure that he wrote them, but he made me promise before he died that we'd deliver them. So far I've delivered two, including one to Father Premule, who has since been taken prisoner. I have not read them, and I prefer not to meddle in the affairs of lords and kings, for I am a cleric, not an ascetic, and do not go well with torture.

But I can tell you in detail what Exantrius said to me, for it returns to me in reverie each night I pass:"



			
				Sir Exantrius said:
			
		

> "A knight of my order, Lord Thedoric -- you may have heard his name, for it was quite well-honored in its time -- has commited a great act of betrayal... the nature of which, I must admit, I am not fully aware. All the same, it is clear that the forces of darkness are at his side, and the very order of natural things is threatened!"



"Nurthk contracted a paralysis from an undead he slew in a halfling village downriver. He has since been cured by Father Yattro, and stands before you able-bodied and healthy. That is all I know of any disease. 

Perhaps, may it not be correct, we are being followed, in which case you need only wait for our pursuers to catch up to us before you resolve this problem. But I truly think you've got the wrong humanoids, Ravast."

[on edit: the backpack]
Cold-weather gear
Incense
Scroll case: 4 sheets parchment, vial of ink, quill
Scroll - Cure Moderate, 5th
Bullseye Lantern
4 pints oil
1 day's trail rations
Letters to various addressees in the Realm:
	Aramil Kethett, Honorable Servant of Cuthbert and Chief 
	Officer of Affairs in the Free City of Despia

	Anders Peltram, Owner and Keeper of the Grey Inn, in the Free 
	City of Valsport

	Aesop Rhandoril, Counsel to the Jury of Sages, quartered in 
	the Free City of Eivanrach

	Tiamen lo'Solis, Princess of the Glades of Sesphar, found in 
	the Region of the Free cities

	Lord Kildre Vemaunt, Overseer of the City of Daershut, in the 
	Principality of Lamecht, in the Kingdom of Tourne

	Sir Rienne Vaustus, Archknight of the Kingdom of Tourne and 
	Advisor to King Tjaden, quarted in the City of Perlech, Seat 
	of the Kingdom of Tourne.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 2, 2004)

Sir Exantrius said:
			
		

> "...and the very order of natural things is threatened!"




Kentaro nods as he hears this last phrase translated for him.

"Your knight is very wise. I agree that the order of things is threatened."

The _ravast_ smiles at Fendric for the first time... To hear his own worries echoed is clearly a great relief to him.

"It is a shame we have misunderstood each other until now. Perhaps that can end, and we may talk more clearly."



			
				Fendric said:
			
		

> "Nurthk contracted a paralysis from an undead he slew in a halfling village downriver. He has since been cured by Father Yattro, and stands before you able-bodied and healthy. That is all I know of any disease.
> 
> Perhaps, may it not be correct, we are being followed, in which case you need only wait for our pursuers to catch up to us before you resolve this problem. But I truly think you've got the wrong humanoids, Ravast."




Kentaro says something in response to this -- "I believe that you are not the real danger, but if you are being followed, then it may be that you are only leading the real danger to its goal."

Kyrr, on the other hand, responds with a question which is clearly his own: "What river? Down what river are there halflings?" Even as Shavah clarifies that the halflings are _up_river, his confusion seems unabated. _(Raven, for what it's worth: You have no knowledge of any halfling river colonies in the vicinity, let alone any stream worthy of calling a river within many miles.)_

Kentaro, sticking to his task, begins looking through Nurthk's pack... His brow furrows, and he produces the five vials of _poppy silver_.

"What are these? How did you get them?"


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 2, 2004)

[OOC : with lore (geography) total 17, do i know where they went? I mean, tracing back the route they have traveled, where is this place they claim a halfling village is? And what should be there instead? An open field? Ruins?]


----------



## dpdx (Feb 2, 2004)

Fendric takes a moment to register the blank looks at him in the room. 

. o 0 O(_So this is what it's like to be a babbling fool. And I thought You helped me to be wiser. You are mysterious, sometimes; I'll give You that._)

"Yes, my mistake, _up_river. Not even a day's ride, East? of here, is a floating community, on a river? 

Upstream from that, perhaps a day's paddle? 

a halfling warren where we stayed? And were given gifts? For disposing of the undead? 

and set an ambush for the death cultists holding Premule? but they never came? and we left the Heironeans there to wait? all except Shavah? who we favor? and are keeping with us?"

Fendric looks over at Shavah, half-searching, half-smiling. "I mean, _you're_ real, right? Shavah, half-elf like me, Cleric of Heironeous? If you were a balor, or a succubus, you'd tell me, wouldn't you? No, I guess you wouldn't."

Fendric re-engages the Ravast: "The burgher of the town, name of Ozzy Osbourne, was very particular about roads. He did not want a road built that reached his warren, for he feared it would lead to the Realm's taxmen paying a visit. And indeed, we traveled overland to reach it, originally. I can't believe, no, I _refuse to believe_ we have hallucinated this!"

As the Orcish starts up again in earnest, Fendric's expression turns sour.

"Nurthk, could you be a dear and let me know _what in the Nine Hells_ these learned men are saying? It seems Kyrr, here, has given up the job of interpreter, and I rather trust you to give it straight."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 4, 2004)

Nurthk appears a little relieved when Fendric comes back in, but is still slearly fuming about Raven's remark.



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "What are these? How did you get them?"





"It's a poison which I believe the halfling's call 'poppy-silver'. They gave it to me as a gift for aiding in the removal of the undead creature cornered in one of their burrows," he replies calmly.



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> "Nurthk, could you be a dear and let me know what in the Nine Hells these learned men are saying? It seems Kyrr, here, has given up the job of interpreter, and I rather trust you to give it straight."




Nurthk nods and explains, "Kentaro is convinced that we are not the actual threat, but if we are being followed we could be leading the threat here. He is also curious as to the nature of the poppy-silver the halflings gave me, I told him about it.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 5, 2004)

*Raven*: His story sounds like no place familiar to you. To the east, the road is open for quite a ways. 

*Fendric*: Shavah confirms your story... Yattro attempts to be helpful, but quickly finds that none of the sites he describes can fit your description -- too far away, in the wrong direction, and so forth. Finally, he gets a map, to settle the matter once and for all... With Shavah's help you can roughly locate the halfling settlement -- which this map indicates as Gwenshire -- and Yattro points out the location of his station... _(See attachment, which now includes more precisely-placed significant locations. For reference, you can move about 25 miles per day on foot, 50 on horseback, assuming you have a decent road.)_

I'll let you do the math, but Shavah becomes clearly uncomfortable, looking for you to figure this one out.

*Nurthk*: Kentaro looks ready to respond, but Kyrr leans over to have a word with them: "We are finding out about the halflings now. They may or may not be trustworthy."

Kentaro respons, and Kyrr returns to translation duty.

"Did these halflings leave anything else with you?"

_(Oh, and...)_



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> ...name of Ozzy Osbourne...




_(That was a joke, right? You don't really think I named an NPC Ozzy Osbourne, right?   )_


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 5, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> *Raven*: His story sounds like no place familiar to you. To the east, the road is open for quite a ways.
> 
> 
> I'll let you do the math, but Shavah becomes clearly uncomfortable, looking for you to figure this one out.



"Strange.... Do you guys think you can backtrack? Sounds like something fishy is going on here..."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2004)

Trying to clear his head, Niccolo hums a tune learned long ago, and then his ace takes on a glazed expression as he recites

_Horned is the Hunter
Alone he sits,
A Vanquished Lord upon an Oaken Throne,
Presiding O'er this conflict,
That chills him to the bone,
For each tarnished blade that festers,
Is a thorn thrust in his side,
And His pain alone bears witness,
To the folly of Mankind.
His name is Eternal,
His Poem Unknown,
The Ruler Paternal,
He watches alone,
As great cities tumble and empires fall,
Amidst this confusion the Hunter stands tall..._

Closing his eyes and attempting to shake off the feeling that he had heard that before, Niccolo yawns and then curls up with a bemused smile and promptly begins to snore...


----------



## dpdx (Feb 6, 2004)

[_Well, Fendric's memory isn't perfect... Why? Something else you'd rather I call him? _]

Fendric's jaw drops once he looks at the map.

"May Pelor grab me by the throat and shake the Sun out of me; there's not a chance we traveled that whole distance under our own power. You don't think..."

Fendric looks up from the map and around the room, at each of his traveling companions. "That fortuneteller seemed to know where we were wanting to go; perhaps he helped us? I think I would have remembered crossing the same road we took to Bethel from Hedrogura."

Fendric hears Kyrr translate again, and comes back into the here-and-now: "Er, yes. The town gifted each of us for slaying that undead. I received this chain shirt, and the mantle to go over it, and a ring. Each of us got items of worth - the halflings were extremely generous."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 6, 2004)

Nurthk is a little confused, but remains calm, given that he's still eager to have a stern talk with Raven.

_Was the village never there? Err..._

Nurthk tries to help point out where the halfling village would most likely be.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Despite Kyrr's curiosity, Kentaro seems unconcerned with your confusion over the path you travel, and his translator eventually comes back to him...

"The halflings did not know the death cultists, did they? Do you trust the things they gave you?"


----------



## dpdx (Feb 7, 2004)

Fendric pauses to ponder the Ravast's question.

"The halflings seemed not to know the cultists beforehand, no. And I suppose that's odd, may Pelor forgive my foolishness, given the proximity between the forest and their warren. 

But then again, I suppose we all trusted them, without thinking. After all, they opened their hearts and homes to us - they even gave me incense for my scrolls and augury!

Why? Ravast, do you think, perhaps, the smell of undead is coming off of this armor?"


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 7, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _Was the village never there? Err..._
> 
> Nurthk tries to help point out where the halfling village would most likely be.



Looking at the map, Raven tries to see where they come from... _Halfling village? There? Strange... I'll have to check it out later._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 7, 2004)

As Dre returns with Xiao's bags -- it took a bit of translation before he gave any response to Xiao's request -- Kentaro takes care of some business in Orcish about the effects of the poison _(stuns enemies briefly, is what the halflings said)_, and it seems that these answers ease his mind a little. He then turns back to Fendric, to answer his question.



> Why? Ravast, do you think, perhaps, the smell of undead is coming off of this armor?




Kentaro shakes his head.

"It is not a scent like gets stuck to things. It comes from who you are or what you mean to do. Maybe what you will do. It is like how you can have a sense for a person... Only stronger, and not like that. I do not have a word for it. It is not very much like something I have encountered before."

Kyrr searches his mind for a moment, then comes up with an addition of his own.

"_Stomach instinct._ I have heard it called that."

Kentaro nods slightly, assuming he can confirm whatever it is his translator has said.

"But strong, very strong. It is a thing animals know well, but men forget when they learn words. It can be remembered."

His tone becomes slightly more stressed, and he looks toward all of the group for their own answers.

"Try to remember, and tell me, what is your instinct about the halflings who gave you poison? And the man who gave you the letters? And, try to remember, is there anyone who _told_ you something which changed your path, who you had a bad instinct about? For men, words can be as strong as poison."

He holds up one of the vials to demonstrate, looking strongly at Niccolo, Nurthk and Xiao, perhaps uncomfortable with letting Fendric be their spokesman at this instant.


----------



## doghead (Feb 7, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Kentaro shakes his head.
> 
> "It is not a scent like gets stuck to things. It comes from who you are or what you mean to do. Maybe what you will do. It is like how you can have a sense for a person... Only stronger, and not like that. I do not have a word for it. It is not very much like something I have encountered before."
> 
> ...




Xiao opens his eyes at the wild mans words. _the old scrolls talk of the taste of a man's fate. Others speak of the ability that animals have to smell it. Very old Honourable Uncle Wu said he had touched upon it once, and spent the rest of his life looking. Do these people have it?_



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> His tone becomes slightly more stressed, and he looks toward all of the group for their own answers.
> 
> "Try to remember, and tell me, what is your instinct about the halflings who gave you poison? And the man who gave you the letters? And, try to remember, is there anyone who _told_ you something which changed your path, who you had a bad instinct about? For men, words can be as strong as poison."
> 
> He holds up one of the vials to demonstrate, looking strongly at Niccolo, Nurthk and Xiao, perhaps uncomfortable with letting Fendric be their spokesman at this instant.




"There is fortune teller. His words were .. subtle."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 8, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "There is fortune teller. His words were .. subtle."




"The fortune teller... that reminds me, I wasn't able to say at the time but now that there's an opportunity: When he was speaking of baby turtles fleeing the tides, its not correct, I've seen enough to know that when turtles are born they flee _to_ water, not away from it. They're far too vulnerable to predators while on dry ground," Nurthk adds, "He was also the one who gave us directions to get here."


----------



## dpdx (Feb 9, 2004)

[_Okay, the game's on page three, *now* can I post? _]

Fendric looked on with interest, happy that others had entered the conversation, and happier yet that he was off the hook for a while. He stood, stretched his legs, covered a yawn, and sat back down, listening intently.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 9, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "The fortune teller... that reminds me, I wasn't able to say at the time but now that there's an opportunity: When he was speaking of baby turtles fleeing the tides, its not correct, I've seen enough to know that when turtles are born they flee _to_ water, not away from it. They're far too vulnerable to predators while on dry ground," Nurthk adds, "He was also the one who gave us directions to get here."




"It is not normal for a creature to flee its element. You are wise to doubt this fortune teller." His eyes look to Xiao as much as Nurthk in this statement.

"You say he directed you here... Did he tell you to do anything else? Did he give you anything?"

A pause, another look amongst your numbers.

"And have any others left you with that feeling?"

_(Oh, and dp, the "spokesman" bit was mostly an IC thing -- he wants more sources for something as vague as a "gut feeling," esp. considering Fendric strikes him as a bit hard-headed. The phrasing *was* a bit of an OOC "speak up, folks", mainly because I was worried some people might be feeling excluded from the discussion -- but no, it wasn't a "Shut up, dp"...  )_


----------



## dpdx (Feb 9, 2004)

[_Thanks, GP, I kinda knew that's what you were saying._]


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2004)

OoC: Hard to get into the  conversation when Niccolo is on the_funny fungus_, but I'll try...

IC

His eyes bleary with feverish visions, Niccolo remembers something that the old Seer said 'The old Seer, he said...he said.._"You shall encounter great uncertainty, and your wills shall all be tested true...,trying to keep pace toward your goals...You are like sea turtles trying to escape the tide... knowing that a moment stopped for breath will leave you to be swept away... Your short legs will not seem to carry you fast enough, trying to outrun the strides of giants._ Something about, something..._...on a quest which is not your quest...you pursue a part at the expense of the whole...It distracts you -- it leads you down a path to all oblivion._


Sipping from his waterskin, Nicollo digs deep into his memory, trying to remember...

<Using _Bardic Knowledge_, if possible for anything relevant, Total Bonus is +9, rolled a 15, 24 result>


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 9, 2004)

The _ravast_ listens to Niccolo's description of the seer's words, nodding...

"Turtles have short legs -- not for walking. If the fortune man misleads you, then your place is back, where the tides are crashing."

He hands back the possessions he had been looking through, allowing you to return them to your proper place.

"The things you have been given are from good men, if all you've said is true. Without your magic, I would believe it was."

Kentaro stands, and motions for the others to stand as well. It is a rather sudden conclusion, but he seems certain enough.

"You should all rest now. I am glad that you gave us all time. I will return in the morning with a gift, if you still trust gifts."

They begin filing out, a few friendly goodbyes spoken to Nurthk, Raven and Orbril in Orcish...

_(And hey look everybody, *XP time!* Here we go:

*Fendric: 2415
Nurthk: 2335
Raven: 2280
Niccolo: 2255
Tonguez: 1750*

Totals will be up in the OOC thread shortly.)_


----------



## dpdx (Feb 9, 2004)

Fendric bows his head in gratitude, and returns to the bathhouse to trance.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> They begin filing out, a few friendly goodbyes spoken to Nurthk, Raven and Orbril in Orcish...




Nurthk returns these farwells, smiling for the moment. Once they are gone though the smile fades, and his look of irritation returns.

"Raven," he says, a stern quality to his look and voice are apparent, "We need to talk."

Nurthk walks out, so as not to be within ear shot of the others, and waits for Raven to join him.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2004)

Niccolo stands, gathering his things, glancing from one of these folk to another.
His mind clearing, he began to see them as normal people instead of the vibrantly-colored spectres that they were an hour ago.
Smiling through a growing headache, he addresses those in the chamber, bowing and bidding farewell.

_
'Good Folk of the Mount,
If there's ever a Doubt,
of where beauty ever holds sway...
Just a look,lickety split,
And you'll quickly fathom it,
That it lay in the Birth of a New Day.'_

Good Leave, I take, and a safe and happy year for you all.'

Donning his cap, Niccolo whistles a merry tune, only occassionally batting at invisible yellow hummingbirds thay continued to plague him with their diving and staffing.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 10, 2004)

Raven frowns, not having a clue what the half-orc wants. Curiously, he follows him out.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2004)

A stone's throw south of the crossroad temple a cloaked and hooded figure stops in the middle of the road. Wracked with shakes, huddled and dripping, the figure moves closer to a pack-laden donkey. The donkey ambles to a halt, stoically blinking at the misting drizzle of the trailing storm. In one gnarled hand the donkey's lead and a heavily carved wooden staff. In the other, a strange basket. At the temple, the savage mountainfolk file out one by one and disappear into the dark night. The figure shudders.

_Unseen eyes unsettle, unbind. Eyes of the dark, the dark unkind._

Red weals worn into crepey skin by a twist of frayed cord complain as the basket swaddled in oiled canvas is raised, lantern-like, before the hooded face. Coughs convulse the figure. The basket swings violently to and fro, a warbling shrill protests from within. Leaning against the donkey the figure rests, seeming, for the moment, wholly defeated. _Not far now. Keep going._ Pushing off and drawing a rattling breath a voice croaks from within the depths of the hood. It is reedy, cracked and weak, "Bastrop, Winkle. We've found somewhere to rest." Another coughing fit seizes. Before it subsides completely the figure takes a shaky step toward the temple.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 10, 2004)

Orbril returns the farewell grinning as he considered that the orcish word for "goodbye" translates more literally as "Get Out!"

He then yawns, compliments Niccolo on his witty lil' ditty then he too wonders off to his cot and rest until sun up, all the while trying to figure out just what these people had been doing before he met them...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 11, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Raven frowns, not having a clue what the half-orc wants. Curiously, he follows him out.




"Raven, right?" he asks, but not waiting for an answer he continues, "You've only known us a few hours at most, but you've helped us to smooth out this little situation quite nicely. I'd like to thank you on behalf of the party for that. Obviously though, this is not why I asked you to come outside.

"Now there were things you said inside, rather unkind things, which you may have felt were deserved, possibly? After knowing us only a few hours though I feel insulted that you would assume such things about us, especially claiming we have no honour. I have travelled with that group inside for a while now, the quest they have undertaken is incredibly important and has tested them mentally and physically, its obvious they are strained and low on patience, but I can honestly say they are some of the most humble and honourable people I know. I have been through trials in my own life too, some small, some overwhelming, and by Cuthbert if there is one thing I've tried to maintain through all of it, its my honour. I am willing to let this go, what you said about my friends, it can be forgotten and never visited upon again, they don't know what you said and in all likelyhood it won't come back to harm them. Though know this, never insult or challenge my honour again, alright? I simply won't stand for it."

Nurthk crosses his arms and waits for a response of some kind.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 11, 2004)

*The guest room:* Yattro begins bringing down the tables and putting the cots back up; Hiritus is quick to help in that department, while Shavah heads out to find a good place to trance.

"I apologize for not stepping in," the old cleric says to Niccolo, turning. "I didn't want to presume I could speak to you, and anything I had to say might have come as a threat... Your companions seemed to handle it well enough, though, and Raven, as always, was a blessing..."

Hiritus casts a less than friendly glare at the last comment, but stays quiet.

*The bath house:* A knock at the door: Shavah's voice. "Are you decent?"

Once given leave to enter, she enters, though not by much: Her shoulder rests on the doorframe, showing now clear signs of fatigue.

"First thing tomorrow: I want you to explain, to the best of your ability, _how_ it is that I ended up _here_ at the edge of all things civilization."

Her eyes are vindictive, but too puffy from hours to appear very menacing. After a beat, though, she loosens her gaze a little, unclamps her jaw, and looks away.

"You handled things well tonight." Her words seem to be from some other conversation. "I mean, we're all still alive, nobody's bleeding. I don't know how much of that is because of whatever went on in that other language, but... you held your ground in spite of the danger, and that seemed dangerous, but we're all still okay. I don't think I said anything about it at the time, but still... I owe you an apology for doubting you."

*Outside, to the South*: From your vantage it is clear that lights are still lit and people are still active -- quite a few, for this late at night. Even this close, they seem too occupied to see you coming along your way...


----------



## dpdx (Feb 11, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> *The bath house:* A knock at the door: Shavah's voice. "Are you decent?"



Fendric, being a cleric of modest upbringing in an all-male Temple, takes the question completely the wrong way; fortunately, the bathtub covers anything that might relate to Shavah's interpretation of the word 'decent'. "Why, yes, always: why wouldn't I be?"



> Once given leave to enter, she enters, though not by much: Her shoulder rests on the doorframe, showing now clear signs of fatigue.
> 
> "First thing tomorrow: I want you to explain, to the best of your ability, _how_ it is that I ended up _here_ at the edge of all things civilization."
> 
> Her eyes are vindictive, but too puffy from hours to appear very menacing. After a beat, though, she loosens her gaze a little, unclamps her jaw, and looks away.



"I can tell you now, if you'd like, what *I* think, if it eases your mind any. I think that fortuneteller teleported the lot of us, as if he were trying to help us on our way, OR, if you wish to see it another way, to throw us off the track of Father Premule, or maybe both. I'm afraid I'm not that worried about _how_ we are here, Shavah, just that we _are_ here, and what to do about it in the morning. 

According to the map, we're just over the pass from the Free City of Eivanrach, where our southernmost remaining letter needs to go. That should count for something, and I trust that your comrades are well on the way to rescuing Father Premule. 

I know that doesn't help you resolve things much, but perhaps it would help you to know that I am here for you, should you need anything I can provide."



> "You handled things well tonight." Her words seem to be from some other conversation. "I mean, we're all still alive, nobody's bleeding. I don't know how much of that is because of whatever went on in that other language, but... you held your ground in spite of the danger, and that seemed dangerous, but we're all still okay. I don't think I said anything about it at the time, but still... I owe you an apology for doubting you."



"Unless you're talking to someone else in this bathhouse, you owe me nothing of the sort. I did what I saw best to do, all things considered, and with Pelor as my Eternal Guide, as always.

As for that other language, I gather it was Orcish, though I understand it not. The fact that Nurthk took offense to something that was said tells me that as is often suitable with Orcish, lots of nasty things were being said about those of elven blood, and of one halfbreed acolyte in particular." 

Fendric smiles at this last comment, as if teasing Shavah. "And no, my dear, I don't think it was you, may the Light Forbid it.

I am now going to be unavailable for the next four hours. Good night, dear Shavah."


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 11, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Raven, right?" he asks, but not waiting for an answer he continues, "You've only known us a few hours at most, but you've helped us to smooth out this little situation quite nicely. I'd like to thank you on behalf of the party for that. Obviously though, this is not why I asked you to come outside..






_aah, at least someone realises it could have gone otherwise._



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Now there were things you said inside, rather unkind things, which you may have felt were deserved, possibly? After knowing us only a few hours though I feel insulted that you would assume such things about us, especially claiming we have no honour. I have travelled with that group inside for a while now, the quest they have undertaken is incredibly important and has tested them mentally and physically, its obvious they are strained and low on patience, but I can honestly say they are some of the most humble and honourable people I know. I have been through trials in my own life too, some small, some overwhelming, and by Cuthbert if there is one thing I've tried to maintain through all of it, its my honour. I am willing to let this go, what you said about my friends, it can be forgotten and never visited upon again, they don't know what you said and in all likelyhood it won't come back to harm them. Though know this, never insult or challenge my honour again, alright? I simply won't stand for it."






			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Nurthk crosses his arms and waits for a response of some kind.



"I think you misheard me, or maybe I misspoke, since orcish is an easy language to insult in, even when you mean otherwise. After the second or third temper tantrum by our good priest, I said something like "city elves , they have more pride then honour ,like a sixteen year old. I did not mean to include you or the others of your company in the "they", I was just pissed off at the priest for treating these mountain men as five year old simpletons while they just as well could have killed the lot of you and searched the things later. That's al I meant.
As for your honour, I haven't seen you do anything dishonourfull so , as allways, I'll consider you the honourfull kind untill you do something to disappoint me."

"Does that explain things?"

He stands there waiting for a response, fairly relaxed, untill he sees the figure approaching. [spot 18] He checks to see if his twohander is loose in his scabbard, then approaches.

"Are you allright? Here, let me help you with that."


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2004)

There seems to be no strength left in the man's bird-like frame. He clutches the basket and staff by will alone it seems. No color to him either. His eyes as he brings his head painfully up are pale gray and fever bright. His skin, milky pale, papery, wrinkled. A week's growth of beard skims his jaw and chin with white.

He approaches warily, signing himself with the Mark of the Road as he passes over the threshold onto temple grounds, but gratefully accepts the offer of help handing the basket carefully over and rubbing his left hand  where the cord ground it raw. 

"Thank you. I..." He bends double with a fresh spasm of coughing, groping for support. His now free left hand latches onto the larger man's forearm. You both get a glimpse of a very old tattoo - a salamander biting its tail - incised on the back of the gnarled fist. When the coughs subside he resumes, voice brittle and quiet, "I bring news from Hedrogura." He gives the two strangers a steady glance from his red-rimmed eyes... _No mantles, no road symbols..._ 

Eyes watering as a sneeze threatens, "Where is ...the master of this ...Station?" The old man sneezes and wobbles on his feet, growing ashen. He looks to the halfbreed, his tone laced with concern, "Please, see to Bastrop." The man weakly indicates the donkey standing patiently in the soft rain, leisurely cropping any grass within reach of where he drew to a halt. The donkey's ears swivel at its name and the grazing head raises. It looks on impassively at the people before it, low munching sounds issuing from its working jaws.

Renewing his clutching grasp he looks up, hood sliding back to reveal straggling tufts of thinning white hair. He clears his throat, "Inside?" His words are quick, if quiet, with little of flair or gentility. Not rude, but not exactly kindly either.

OOC: I'm extrapolating from, well, nothing that Raven is bigger than Nurthk and is, thus, the 'larger of the two'. Apologies if it is not the case, an old man's poor vision.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 12, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Does that explain things?"





Nurthk raises an eyebrow, looks away for a moment, then nods. He is about to extend a hand to shake when Raven's attention is grabbed by something. Nurthk follows to discover what Raven had seen.



			
				Sparky said:
			
		

> "I bring news from Hedrogura." He gives the two strangers a steady glance from his red-rimmed eyes...




_Hope everything is alright._



			
				Sparky said:
			
		

> "Where is ...the master of this ...Station?"





"Inside, last I saw," Nurthk says.



			
				Sparky said:
			
		

> "Please, see to Bastrop."





Nurthk nods, and having had experience with dealing with animals, quietly leads the donkey off to the stables.



			
				Sparky said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm extrapolating from, well, nothing that Raven is bigger than Nurthk and is, thus, the 'larger of the two'. Apologies if it is not the case, an old man's poor vision.




[ooc: dunno how tall Raven is, but I've got Nurthk down as 6'6"]


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 12, 2004)

Raven helps the man inside, helping him to a chair near the fire.

"Yattro, we have a new guest it seems"

"here you go, some stew. Carefull it's still hot"

He then goes outside  to have a look at the mule, see if it's allright (animal handling 15)

[ooc : raven is about 6'I guess]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 12, 2004)

Yattro comes to meet the man, looking worried at first, but once he sees the new traveler he enters the concerned busy state with which he greeted you on your arrival.

"Goodness, I'm glad I left the stove burning earlier, and with good fortune... Raven? Leave the stew, but I think our friend needs some rest..."

He leads helps the newcomer to his bed _(where he will stay 'til Sunday  )_ making no small fuss about.

It is a short time before his return. He immediately begins scanning the horizon in the direction from which the stranger came, his silver-lined brow furrowed with worry.

"Could hardly get a word from the man... He must have traveled hard."

Shaking his head, he turns to Nurthk.

"We're short on cots, I'm afraid, but I laid out some bedrolls. It'll be a tight space in there, but that should at least keep the room warm." His voice trails off a bit into overplayed embarrassment: "Which is good, because I'm short a few blankets..."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2004)

Settling down with his bedroll, (so as to leave room in whatever beds there are for the bigger folk), Niccolo happily pulls out his Violins, lovingly cleaning each before putting them back in their cases. Then, he does the same for his little Rapier, though it has seen little use as of late.
Gnoshing on a bit of leftover, the Gnome dons his long cap(complete with yellow tassel) and begins snoring almost immediately...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 12, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "We're short on cots, I'm afraid, but I laid out some bedrolls."




Nurthk waves his hand dismissively.

"No worries Yattro, I've always been more comfortable on the ground. And there's a roof, which is more than I uaually hope for," he says with a smile, "I'll see you in the morning, pleasant dreams."

Nurthk gets ready for bed before falling asleep rather quickly.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 13, 2004)

Since he knows just how many people the cabin can accomodate, Raven just makes himself comfortable in the stables.

"G'night Jake"


----------



## doghead (Feb 13, 2004)

Xiao waits quietly as those who leave the guesthouse leave and helps to put it back into order for sleeping. Even his poor algebra is enough to work out that there are not enough cots, but with everone settling on the floor, its seems he is going to have to take one to give the others enough room. Pulling out his blanket he says good night to those who are there and promptly falls asleep, waking only breifly as the old man is brought in. 

Once again, there seems to be little he can do but stay out of the way. One day, perhaps, he will be able to offer something. But not tonight, _so get sleep for tomorrow_.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 14, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> waking only breifly as the old man is brought in.




_(I know the geography gets a bit confusing, but the old man was brought into Yattro's room -- the smaller space where you originally huddled in -- seeing as the stove provided heating. Yattro, for his part, will wait on sleeping for a while.)_

Morning comes, perhaps too soon by your standards. It is around noon when Yattro pokes his head in to wake you (except for Fendric and Shavah, who have been up preparing spells and the like for a while already), to inform you that Kentaro arrives.

He is accompanied only by two this time: Kyrr, who again interprets, and a short, boxy half-orc who is introduced to you as Yandall.

"I am sorry if I have arrived too early," he begins, noticing the look of the freshly-woken about you. "I will not take much time."

Kentaro produces two small hide bags, about the size of a sling bullet, which are tied shut by and hang suspended from long hide lines, one held loosely in each hand.

"When a _ravast_ dies, there is a burning-ritual, and the ashes are gathered to preserve the insight of his spirit." He raises his hands, and the bags along with them. "They are given as gifts only for the greatest accomplishments."

He looks down at what he holds, then back toward your number.

"These were the ashes of my father."

He approaches Nurthk, placing one around his neck.

"For your agreement to turn back your course and preserve the way of things, I give one to your group. May it see you succeed in your battle against your death cultists."

He then approaches Raven, placing one around his neck.

"Raven of Clan Cwdmyr, for your help in finding peace and resolution between our two groups, I give one to you as well. May it see you well wherever your path shall lead."

Taking a few steps back, unsmiling, Kentaro turns back to Nurthk.

"Now that that is done, Yandall would like to meet you," he says, gesturing to the half-orc.

"Hello," says the half-orc.

_(Oh, as far as those necklaces are concerned, each is a *periapt of wisdom +2*... His description should be good enough that you characters get that gist, especially once those who speak Orcish give you a better translation.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 14, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "For your agreement to turn back your course and preserve the way of things, I give one to your group. May it see you succeed in your battle against your death cultists."




"You are too kind, Ravast, but know it will aid us greatly," he says with a broad smile.



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Hello," says the half-orc.




"Greetings Yandall, what brings you here? he asks, though already suspecting the answer.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 14, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Greetings Yandall, what brings you here? he asks, though already suspecting the answer.




"I heard there was someone with orc blood here. I've only met one other, a traveler like yourself, who came through here." He pauses for a moment, looking you over. "You are very tall."


----------



## doghead (Feb 14, 2004)

In the general coming and going of the morning, no one is quite sure when they first notice, but as you gather together you realise that Xiao is no longer among your number.

The rather ostentatious heavy crossbow* he had carried lies at the end of his bed along with the bolts. Tucked under it is a folded slip of paper. On it is a stick figure drawing of a horned man, or perhaps it is gatehouse, though some think it suggests a tree and a path. 

But the man and everything else he carried has gone.

ooc: GP, if you have no objections I'll have Xiao exit stage left here.

*It's masterwork. He took it from a man trying to use it to take from him.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 14, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "I heard there was someone with orc blood here. I've only met one other, a traveler like yourself, who came through here."




"I take it that you're curious about something? If you have any questions of me, feel free to ask," Nurthk says.



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> He pauses for a moment, looking you over. "You are very tall."




"My father was taller still, a mighty warrior he was. In a way I feel I am fortunate to have ceased growing where I am," he says, and chuckles.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 14, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Raven of Clan Cwdmyr, for your help in finding peace and resolution between our two groups, I give one to you as well. May it see you well wherever your path shall lead."



Raven bows :
"You are too kind. I'll treasure it, and hope to prove I'm worthy of it"

He takes one of his daggers from his belt : "Please accept this. I hope it serves you as good as it did me."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 15, 2004)

_(doghead -- That works fine for an exit. Hope you can find your way back, at some point.)_

*Nurthk*: Yandall nods slightly, and pauses, looking for another question.

"Did you grow up in cities?" he asks, finally. "I have heard of a city of half-bloods, on the other side of the mountains." You can assume he's speaking of Despia -- its reputation has no doubt reached you by now. _(I think I've mentioned it before, but I'm not sure, but in any case, refresher: It's one of the Free Cities, governed by the church of Cuthbert, and it has quite a large half-orc population... Known for one of the few places where those of mixed blood are truly regarded as equals.)_

*Raven*: Kentaro accepts your dagger, placing it in his belt. "I will wear it to remember that you have helped us. In the Spring, we will speak your name."


----------



## dpdx (Feb 15, 2004)

Fendric looks on with silence and solemnity at the proceedings with Kentaro, a distracted smile escaping his lips at the presentation of the necklaces to Nurthk and Raven. Anyone looking at him closely can tell he's upset about something, but whatever it is, is not apparent.

Finally, he notices Xiao's crossbow, the bolts and the paper out the corner of his eye, and once the ceremony is over, he walks over to them and takes them. Setting the crossbow and bolts aside, he looks over the folded paper (_I'm going to take a wild guess that the paper spells out Xiao's farewell._). 

A brief flash of frustration crosses his features, and he carefully puts the note in the saddlebag he kept from Exantrius' horse (_and now I've forgotten the name - feel free to dock me some XP. _), along with the letters yet to be delivered.

As he goes through them, he settles across the one to be delivered to the Council of Sages in Eivanrach, and finally he speaks, addressing Yattro:

"Father, how far is it from here to the Free City of Eivanrach? Would it take us more than a day to get there and back, presuming we run into no trouble along the mountain pass?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 15, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "Father, how far is it from here to the Free City of Eivanrach? Would it take us more than a day to get there and back, presuming we run into no trouble along the mountain pass?"




Yattro shakes his head. "More like a week, there and back. The pass is rather... _circuitous_, and the terrain itself makes for slow travel."

He glances over at Kentaro and his crew, who are involved in their own conversations.

"The _ravast_ seems to be under the impression you have agreed to turn back, although I don't recall any of you agreeing to that... Perhaps he is not used to his mandates being open to question."

He runs a hand through his hair, clearly too exhausted to think as clearly as he'd like.

"I feel as though I should have some advice for you, but I haven't even begun to understand your situation. When this man leaves," he motions toward Kentaro, "I think it would be good to discuss your futures with all those involved -- especially Raven, if you're considering the mountains. Just know that if you need any assistance, I will do what I can."

He wanders off slowly, with almost a teenage gait.

"I'm going to go wake up Sethan."


----------



## dpdx (Feb 15, 2004)

Fendric flashes a second look of frustration at Yattro's answer. 

Gritting his teeth, he says doggedly, "By the Road God and the Holy Light, we'll never be closer to Eivanrach than we are now. I'm tempted to take that week as long as we're here, and Merrim, Victus and Aerda did provide us with cold-weather gear in anticipation of this destination. But now we have no horses, and not only are we miles from any other delivery, but we're halfway across the Realm from Father Premule. Vexing Luck! Why, Pelor? Why?"

Fendric settles himself, and turns to face the others. "But I am one vote among many. So what say you, ladies and gentlemen of the White Dove?"


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 15, 2004)

"Don't worry about not having horses, they're pretty much useless in the mountain passes anyway, if you plan to go that way."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 15, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Did you grow up in cities?" he asks, finally. "I have heard of a city of half-bloods, on the other side of the mountains."




_Is he thinking of Despia? I think that's where the others intended to go, wonder if Guutla was successful..._

Nurthk reflects on his youth a little before answering.

"Ah, well, before I get started on that, have a seat. We may be talking for a while," Nurthk says, making sure Yandall has a seat before getting one for himself, "For my first eighteen years I lived amoungst my tribe, in a cold mountainous region not too different from this one. Tragedy befell us, and afterwards, what few of us remained had to find another place to start over. Some of us ended up in Hedrogura, I was with that group, and I've made a living as a bounty hunter for the next six or seven years since then. So in a way, I've grown up in the city.

"The place you speak of though, I know of it, always intended to go there one day, guess those kinda thoughts just get lost along the way... Despia they call it, run by the good church of St. Cuthbert and where they see us as equals. I'm not complaining though, I've managed to earn some respect back in Hedrogura, and I'm happy. I guess they'd be wondering where I was by now... they'll wanna hear about this adventure when I get back too, hehe. Anyway, I hope that answers your question, anything else you had in mind?"

As Nurthk waits for another question he notices Fendric looking at a piece of paper. Seeing the crossbow still there he assumes Xiao has gone out for a little while.

_Hmm, Fendric would find these ashes more useful than I would, I should give them to him once there's a spare moment._

"Good read?" he asks.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 15, 2004)

Yattro's response snaps Fendric out of his mood. "Well, I suspect the Ravast just wants us out of _here_, wherever that takes us. I would like to see Father Premule safe once again, but we've lost a huge amount of distance to return to that right away. 

I'm glad, then, that others have input, praise Pelor, and that we do not rely on my wisdom, or lack thereof, alone."



			
				Nurthk said:
			
		

> "Good read?"



"Xiao... he left, as this revelation of where we were, seems to have unsettled him. Perhaps monks are even less fond of being teleported without their knowledge than clerics. May Pelor protect and keep him in his travels - he was a good man, for the short time we knew him." replies Fendric.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 16, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "Xiao... he left, as this revelation of where we were, seems to have unsettled him. Perhaps monks are even less fond of being teleported without their knowledge than clerics. May Pelor protect and keep him in his travels - he was a good man, for the short time we knew him." replies Fendric.




"That's unfortunate, but we may see him again sometime, the world can seem pretty small at times, Nurthk says with a lopsided smile.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 16, 2004)

The old man's sleep, if it can be called such, is restless, fevered. Inarticulate cries and mumbles escape him in the closeness of the room. Inside the warbling basket is an owl chick covered in thick grey down with orange-gold eyes. Hungry orange-gold eyes. 

The carved staff, dropped when the old man collapsed, is remarkable. It leans near the door with other walking staves that seem mere sticks next to it's well-polished, gleaming depth. Heavy carving spirals down its length stopping abruptly within a foot or so of the bottom. The small, expertly incised patterns appear to be script of some kind, though they are rendered in such way as to make them a pattern, puzzle and decoration all at once. A few recognizable words and symbols stand out here an there. 'Exantrius' is one of them, and a shining stylized sun. Both picked out rather prominently near the top of the staff.

The old man stirs and cries out when anyone approaches the staff. Or perhaps it is the opening and closing of the door that disturbs his troubled rest.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 17, 2004)

It is only when the old man cries out that Fendric even notices there's a new, different person in the common room, at first thinking that one of Kentaro's men fell asleep before he could return home. Not wishing to disturb his rest, Fendric walks quietly outside.

Noticing a chill, Fendric digs the cold-weather gear out of his pack and puts it on over the cleric's vestment, reaching within through force of habit to pull the silver sun medallion out, and to make sure his flail and shield are still easily accessible. In the light of day, the scenery looks beautiful around the station, and the Sun feels good on his face, as always.

Fendric then takes the time to rearrange his pack for optimal half-elven portage, having neglected to do it for the boat trip, and having paid for it in aches from the walk to the station.

. o 0 O (With Pelor as my Holy Guide, could I?)

Fendric takes a few cautious steps in the direction of the mountain pass, more to get a look at the road ahead (on a conscious level) than anything else (which belies, on a sub-conscious level, which way he wants to go). Or so he thinks.

Finally, he finds a rock, and sits down, waiting for his comrades to find their way outside.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 17, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> It is only when the old man cries out that Fendric even notices there's a new, different person in the common room




_(Sparky's character is in Yattro's room, not the common room. Just to clarify again  )_

Kentaro leaves with his men fairly soon after his arrival, as promised. Yandall's interest in Nurthk seems passing at best.

Yattro returns with Sethan -- a stout man, maybe five-foot-seven, with close-cropped black hair and a square jaw -- and is off to bed while his apprentice is still making introductions. The young cleric's handshake is strong as a gamesman's, and his grin is broad enough to squelch his eyes.

"How are all of you this morning? I hear you had some interesting business last night... Tell me more about it."

Looking down the road, you can see shadows in the mist, peaks and rises not so far in the distance... As far as is visible, though, there is only road, somewhat rocky but certainly less precarious than the numerous hilly areas you've come over and around since the start of your journey.

...

Meanwhile, in Yattro's room, the old priest checks on his new visitor.

"Are you well rested? ...you said something last night about Hedrogura. There's another visitor here who's from there, I believe, a priest of Pelor. I think he may be leaving soon, so you may want to catch him quickly before he does."


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 17, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> Fendric then takes the time to rearrange his pack for optimal half-elven portage, having neglected to do it for the boat trip, and having paid for it in aches from the walk to the station.
> 
> Finally, he finds a rock, and sits down, waiting for his comrades to find their way outside.



"You need a hand with your backpack? They can give you nasty blisters if they chafe you the wrong way,especially when it's a little damp, as I learned the hard way a few years ago." Raven is outside, getting his things ready, rearranging some packs on what appears to be a nasty-tempered mountain pony.

"Have you decided yet wich way you guys wanna go?"


----------



## Uriel (Feb 17, 2004)

Niccolo cherrily readies his gear and his Steed for the next leg of the journey.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 17, 2004)

Once the Ravast and his group are gone, Nurthk goes out for a quiet walk. He spends a few minutes exploring the area before he is taken by surprise by something. Before he knows it, Nurthk is bowled over by a large canine shape. There is a moment of frantic grappling before Nurthk realises it's not a wolf, but in fact a large husky, one he knew.

"Griscle?" he says, puzzled at the dogs' presence, "I left you back at home. What are you doing here?"

Obviously the dog doesn't provide a satisfactory answer, but Nurthk is glad for the animal's presence anyway. He returns to Yattro's residence, accompanied by Griscle, and proceeds to pack his things. After farewelling Yattro and Sethan, he and his newly found old friend head out to keep Fendric company.

[ooc: This is the best I could do for getting the animal companion into the story, oh well. ]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 17, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> [ooc: This is the best I could do for getting the animal companion into the story, oh well. ]




_(This reminds me of two things: First, if anyone's now capable of casting spells as a ranger, you have a sense of what the ravast was talking about with that "gut feeling" -- perhaps his words lent you some new insight, but there's something just not right, especially with Fendric and Niccolo. Hard to put a finger on it any more than that, but it's definitely an unsettling feeling.

Second, I'm assuming Niccolo has Alexander along with him, so you're not completely without riding animals -- this at least helps you move faster than gnome pace; that is, if Orbril has his own mount, or someone can carry him  )_

Shavah and Hiritus go about packing their things... It doesn't take long, as there wasn't much to unpack in the first place. Once they're done, Shavah walks over to find Fendric and Nurthk.

"How are you for food? If Raven will be escorting us, I imagine we'll be okay off the land... But Yattro has some rations stored away, already bundled. I traded for a week's myself... You can probably do the same.

_(Note, that's PHB price, or you can trade goods at value...)_


----------



## dpdx (Feb 17, 2004)

[_Let's just say the door to Yattro's room briefly cracked open, then._]



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> "You need a hand with your backpack? They can give you nasty blisters if they chafe you the wrong way,especially when it's a little damp, as I learned the hard way a few years ago."



"Thank you, yes. I don't have that many possessions, but I've found that the way they lie in my backpack can adversely affect my outlook if not seen to properly. So I'd appreciate it."



> "Have you decided yet which way you guys wanna go?"



"That's as much up to my companions as it is to me, Raven, but I'm keen to deliver our letter to Eivanrach, and for that, _if_ we do this, I suspect we'll need your guidance over the pass. We'll see what the others say, though."



			
				Nurthk said:
			
		

> "Griscle?" he says, puzzled at the dogs' presence, "I left you back at home. What are you doing here?"



Fendric stares, equally puzzled but nonetheless happy to see Nurthk's animal companion. "Apparently, that animal has quite the formidable tongue, Nurthk. May Cuthbert protect you from being _licked to death_ with it."



			
				Shavah said:
			
		

> "How are you for food? If Raven will be escorting us, I imagine we'll be okay off the land... But Yattro has some rations stored away, already bundled. I traded for a week's myself... You can probably do the same."



"Is it settled, then, that we go to Eivanrach with Raven? Anyway, I prepared a spell to feed many of us and can continue to do so, but it's probably still a good idea to have some as backup, and I have a little incense remaining. I shall return very shortly." 

Fendric marches off to trade for four days of rations forthwith (which added to his one makes five), striding back into the area a couple minutes later to place them into his pack, glancing at Raven to be sure he packed it right.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 17, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> Fendric marches off to trade for four days of rations forthwith (which added to his one makes five), striding back into the area a couple minutes later to place them into his pack, glancing at Raven to be sure he packed it right.



One by one, Raven goes over the packs and clothes of his travelling companions, checking to see if evrything's allright. His usual quick grin has been replaced by a frown of concentration.
[OOC : take ten = 16 surv, haven't levelled yet, so dunno if i can cast yet]

"there ya go, we should be fine. I'll lead, Nurthk and the horrible tongue as rear-guard?" "If anyone can lead Jake, I'll scout ahead and see if I can get us some supper" He glances up to the sky, looking thoughtfull. "If we walk at a brisk pace, we'll just about make first camp about half an hour before dusk... Last one there is a rotten egg."

[OOC take ten surv for hunting a few rabbits and finding the right trail. (16 tot) ]


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2004)

The old man starts as Yattro speaks, he coughs and struggles to sit up putting a shaking hand to his brow. "Wha... I..." His eyes clear and widen, "Leaving... for Hedrogura? He cannot!"

Staggering out of bed and brushing off any attempts to keep him there (though accepting a blanket when Yattro puts one around his shoulders), the old man makes his way to the common room. _Cold. Am I wearing a dress? Wha...? Oh. Robes._ 

He wobbles on his feet into the common room and turns to address Yattro, fumbling, "Uh... what is your...? I'm afraid last night I... Wayfather!" The last word is almost a sob as he drops to his knees, tired and wheezing from the activity. He bows his head, "I am a foolish old man and beg your forgiveness. Farlanghn's grace has seen me this far and I have not even thanked his Steward. I offer my thanks to Farlanghn, this Station and you for your kindnesses. Please forgive a scared, sick old man." An entire sentence without coughing or sneezing, a restful sleep seems to have indeed done the poor wretch some good.

Fendric enters the room to trade and a white-headed old man wrapped in a blanket is kneeling before Yattro. He appears to be in the middle of speaking...

Hands folded before him, head still bowed, "Wayfather, I am Sebrin Oliver Manderock, of ...Hedrogura." He hesitates. _If it still stands._ He lifts his head, "Would you take me to this young man? He cannot leave before he hears what I have to say."

He does not appear to have heard, or acknowledged, Fendric's entry. He lowers his eyes and waits quietly, breath rattling, for Yattro's words.



Fendric... the old man, he is familiar. Something about him. Images and words bubble up unbidden from your memory...

_A young man kneels before you, cut, bleeding, banged up and quite filthy from fighting in the arena. He has not been particularly cooperative with your patient minstering to his dirty wounds. You implore him to be still and he snarls back, blood in his eye, "I could give a rat's ass about her *Ladyship*." He all but spits the word, "And as far as punishment... what do you think this is for me? A holiday?" He winces, grinding his teeth as you clean rather too vigorously a new and angrily red tattoo on the man's hand. A salamander biting its tail. He stays somewhat more still for the remainder of the 'bath' muttering under his breath, more anger than true venom, "Wanna clean something? Clean *this*, novice... Presentable. *I'll* present you something."_

But something else... something more recent. The old man's staff, lying quietly against the wall catches your eye and the symbol of Pelor nearly jumps off of it at you. It rushes back... this is... Caval's Horde, Exantrius... sanity. Fendric, you know this man.

OOC: An INT check for Fendric, if he can't figure it out.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 17, 2004)

OoC:My last post mentioned getting my steed (That'd be Alexander) ready for the next leg of the journey. I don't have much to trade for food. I think I have about 10 Gp in total. I will buy/trade for extra waterskins and rations. Whatever that will get me, minus a single coin to flip (he does that).

IC

Niccolo looks to the new dog that had joined the Company, laughing and saying 'What a fine pooch that is! Perhaps we can race them. What say you Alexander!?!' After a moment, Niccolo smiles and says (rubbing his chin) 'P'raps a chariot...'


----------



## dpdx (Feb 18, 2004)

[_Hmm. Tricky. Okay, let's see if I can make this fit. I'm going to drive that scene from Fendric's side of it, GP, so I hope you don't mind if I borrow Yattro. I got 16 on my INT check, so I'm taking that as license to recognize Manderock._]

With those of elven blood, even in half-measures, sensory information comes all at once, and in copious amounts. Often, as it is too much to process at the moment, the subject files some of it away for later, maybe even for trance, where he has time to learn from it in detail.

As Fendric came in, he saw a man pleading on bended knee to Father Yattro, muttering about Hedrogura. 'Must... NOT... Go There!' As Yattro comforted the man as best he could, Fendric held up the last of his incense from the halfling village, and pointed at the rations, which Yattro had conveniently arranged on a table. 

Yattro, taking his eyes off the man for a microsecond, managed to wrest a hand free and hold up four fingers. Fendric immediately understood that to mean, 'the incense will get you four packets of rations - deal?', and as he did not want to disturb Yattro's ministrations, indicated his consent by leaving the incense on the table, taking the agreed-upon amount of rations, and walking back outside.​
Which is why it doesn't hit Fendric until just now. And now that it has, he can't keep his mind off it. And he certainly can't leave, yet.

"A second, if you will. If you'll permit me to delay us for just a minute more, I must see to something back in Yattro's room. Begging your pardon. We still have to decide if it's over the pass to Eivanrach, or back the way we came, after Father Premule. Be thinking about your _decision_ on that - I shan't be much longer."

Not daring to disturb his pack after it had met with Raven's approval, Fendric marches back into Yattro's.

He enters the room to find it much the way he left it. Yattro, the incense on the table where the rations used to be, and the old man, sobbing and on his knees. He catches a glimpse of the old man's face, and he nearly breaks out in tears of happiness. 

(I _DO_ know this man.) 

In his excitement, he shouts the rather impolite name the acolytes had for him, back in the day:

"Manderock the Merciless?? Pelor stun me with a leaden brick! I don't believe it! Come, gather your things - we travel to Eivanrach, and I MUST hear of home!"


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 18, 2004)

Orbril wakes and realises that half the day has already gone. Opening his eyes he is happy to see that the crowd from the night before is still about and thus he may have some company on the next stage of his travels.

Rising quickly he joins the others trying to make out what they may be up to

(_PS Orbril has a level of Druid and I was hoping to meet an animal companion after leaving the Wayhouse. I was thinking a 'badger' for the fluff aspects, but perhaps a wolf would be quicker (and cooler too) IF he can use that as a mount_)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 18, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "Apparently, that animal has quite the formidable tongue, Nurthk. May Cuthbert protect you from being licked to death with it."





"Haha, he's a fine dog. He used to be a sled puller before we left the mountains, I'm sure he's still got it in him if we need it," Nurthk replies, giving Griscle a vigourous rub behind the ears.



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "I'll lead, Nurthk and the horrible tongue as rear-guard?"




Nurthk nods.



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Last one there is a rotten egg."




"So I'm a rotten egg now am I?" he remarks, looking smug.



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> "A second, if you will. If you'll permit me to delay us for just a minute more, I must see to something back in Yattro's room. Begging your pardon. We still have to decide if it's over the pass to Eivanrach, or back the way we came, after Father Premule. Be thinking about your decision on that - I shan't be much longer."





"It's no trouble, take your time," Nurthk says.

_Hmm, I just came along to protect the party. Where would I want to be going? Better think it over, dunno if I'll come to a conclusion though._



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> Rising quickly he joins the others trying to make out what they may be up to.




"Morning Orbril, coming with us?" Nurthk asks.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 18, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "Apparently, that animal has quite the formidable tongue, Nurthk. May Cuthbert protect you from being licked to death with it."





"Haha, he's a fine dog. He used to be a sled puller before we left the mountains, I'm sure he's still got it in him if we need it," Nurthk replies, giving Griscle a vigourous rub behind the ears.



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "I'll lead, Nurthk and the horrible tongue as rear-guard?"




Nurthk nods.



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Last one there is a rotten egg."




"So I'm a rotten egg now am I?" he remarks, looking smug.



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> "A second, if you will. If you'll permit me to delay us for just a minute more, I must see to something back in Yattro's room. Begging your pardon. We still have to decide if it's over the pass to Eivanrach, or back the way we came, after Father Premule. Be thinking about your decision on that - I shan't be much longer."





"It's no trouble, take your time," Nurthk says.

_Hmm, I just came along to protect the party. Where would I want to be going? Better think it over, dunno if I'll come to a conclusion though._



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> Rising quickly he joins the others trying to make out what they may be up to.




"Morning Orbril, coming with us?" he asks casually.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 19, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "So I'm a rotten egg now am I?" he remarks, looking smug.



"I put you on rearguard so the little guys could have a bit of a head start" Raven says smiling, enjoying the easy bantering he is used to whilst travelling amongst friends.

He frowns as he sees the stranger from yesterday walking out side by side with Fendric. "Are you sure you're ready for this mister? No offense, but you still look a bit weak on your legs. Hmm lessee if i got something here"He starts looking through his bags, cursing at Jake as the pony sidesteps the moment he tries to take something out. "Pox on you you stubborn beast, hold still. Aaah here we are" He takes  out a thick woolen vest and offers it to the stranger. "It can get a bit nippy at night in the mountains"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 19, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> (_PS Orbril has a level of Druid and I was hoping to meet an animal companion after leaving the Wayhouse. I was thinking a 'badger' for the fluff aspects, but perhaps a wolf would be quicker (and cooler too) IF he can use that as a mount_)




_(In that case, Orbril has the same sense about these folk as the Ranger spellcasters -- there goes my "oh, Druids broadcast themselves pretty clearly" theory.

As for riding a wolf, some ranks in Profession (trainer) would be in order -- for a wolf, I'd say DC 16, taking a week to attempt to train it...)_

As Fendric returns, Yattro sits on the bed silently, head propped on his hand. He follows their conversation closely, but seems content to let it run its course with out his input...

Outside, Shavah and Hiritus each cast their votes on which direction to head -- Shavah would like to see about Premule, while Hiritus is quite enthused about the idea of traversing the mountains -- but neither seems committed enough to argue a case for or against.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2004)

Puffing the old man, wearing one of Yattro's spare robes and wrapped in a blanket comes out, not so much side by side, as trailing in Fendric's enthusiastic wake. He looks better - eyes brighter, step a bit firmer - from a good rest in a dry place. Though, his pale skin doesn't look any healthier. _Manderock the Merciless... that was decades ago. So old._ His eyes, as they follow Fendric, are tinged with envy, that flashes and vanishes into a more thoughtful expression. _An old man's wish. Long years would bring me only long sadness. Long years without her._ The tufts on his head wave wildly in the cool morning breeze as he tries to keep up with Pelor's young devotee.

"Wait! You are the one from Hedrogura?" He stops, puffing, assessing the group at a glance, his gaze is bright, piercing. _ I've stumbled into something here._ He nods a greeting at the assemblage with a grateful smile for Nurthk and Raven.

"You are in a hurry. I will see you off." He links arms with Fendric, a custom in Hedrogura for those who walk and speak. He leans less heavily than he did last night, though, a few times, he leans on the half-elf's arm. "Hedrogura has been attac--" He breaks off, mouth falling open as Niccolo nudges Alexander closer and the half-elf and the gnome are both in sight. "Niccolo? I do not believe it. Fendric?" He signs himself - a stylized symbol of Pelor. "Where is the Knight? Exantrius!" He looks hopeful, the wild tufts on his head wave slightly. The light in his eyes fails and he looks to the ground, "Fendric... the Temples."

Niccolo, it's Oliver. From Caval's Horde. The drunken, dusty, out-of-tune, dried-up, old lutist. Oliver!


----------



## dpdx (Feb 20, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> "You are in a hurry. I will see you off." He links arms with Fendric, a custom in Hedrogura for those who walk and speak. He leans less heavily than he did last night, though, a few times, he leans on the half-elf's arm. "Hedrogura has been attac--" He breaks off, mouth falling open as Niccolo nudges Alexander closer and the half-elf and the gnome are both in sight. "Niccolo? I do not believe it. Fendric?" He signs himself - a stylized symbol of Pelor. "Where is the Knight? Exantrius!" He looks hopeful, the wild tufts on his head wave slightly. The light in his eyes fails and he looks to the ground, "Fendric... the Temples."



Fendric's expression darkens as he faces the old man.

"Sir Exantrius served the Light well, and died quietly in his sleep three days after we left Caval's Horde. But he gave us letters to deliver to important people of the Realm, in hopes of stopping this bloodshed like you were about to tell me of Hedrogura, and we continue this work. 

Now, speak. Leave nothing out. WHAT. has happened to our City and my Temple? Tell it true, spare nothing. This is important, Manderock."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 20, 2004)

Shocked to see Oliver out here in the sticks, Niccolo smiles and exclaims 'Ollie! I have been working on that tune we were at back in ...wait, what the blazes are you doing out here?'
iccolo quiets as he sees Fendric's face, wondering at the thoughts going through the Cleric and the reason that Oliver was way out here.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2004)

Oliver's face falls when Fendric tells him of Exantrius' fate as hope drains away. "Three days after..." He shakes his head, knuckles whitening on the staff that matches his stride. 

His brow furrows, bristling gray, and despite any apparent physical frailty, he looks formidable, "I well understand the gravity of the situation and your investment in it, Fendric." He studies the man for a moment to make sure the rebuke sinks in. His jaw clenches as he gives Fendric's arm a tug to move the band along and begins walking once more, "A week after Exantrius and you lot left," he gives a nod to Niccolo, "A battle started out at sea. Mercenaries, Pirates, rebels from Dalmar. The sea-forts fell and the fighting spilled into the city." Memory clouds his face, "The reek of char and barked shouts filled the streets. The town guard surrendered almost to a man. Can't say I blame them, outnumbered as they were. A few stout citizens held out in places, but the city was occupied. Anyone who remained to defend Hedrogura," He looks down, abashed, "Went to the Temples. When I left - fled - a week ago, the Temple of Pelor still stood. I cannot say what has happened since. I can only hope they still hold out."

This man is not the rough, rowdy that he was years ago, Fendric. He does not even appear to be the same man that plucked weak tunes on a lute at Caval's Horde, Niccolo. That first Oliver's eyes were alight with anger and rash acts. The latter's eyes were dim with oblivion and drink. This Oliver's eyes are clear. Dark and shadowed. Long struggle and sorrow gleam from their depths.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 20, 2004)

Fendric studies Oliver, carefully, realizing that his demeanor in fact HAS softened since those first days at the arena. Wordlessly, eyes brimming with tears, Fendric embraces the man. Finally, he steps back.

"I'm very sorry to hear this. May the Radiant Light Shine on the Souls of the Unfortunate, as it always does. But I'm happy you made it out alive, and found us to tell us of this news. 

I suspect you cannot return to Hedrogura, then. Will you accompany us on our journey? We'd be honored."


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 23, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Morning Orbril, coming with us?" he asks casually.




The gnome grins broadly as he grabs what ever is being offered for breakfast

"I've nowhere better to go today" he answers "so yes I think I'll enjoy some new company and last nights encounter has my curiosity piqued "so where do we go?"

He turns to watch the old man and the Pelorite go outside


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 23, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> _(In that case, Orbril has the same sense about these folk as the Ranger spellcasters -- there goes my "oh, Druids broadcast themselves pretty clearly" theory.
> 
> As for riding a wolf, some ranks in Profession (trainer) would be in order -- for a wolf, I'd say DC 16, taking a week to attempt to train it...)_
> .




Orbril sniffs as Fendric leaves the room - their is a strange odour about him. He is more concerened however about his fellow gnome and the strange inkling he feels

ooc _
eek! don't have Prof: Trainer (thought the handle animal and wild empathy might do the trick) Oh well - maybe just go and buy a riding dog instead!. Oh and your theory might still work Orbril only has 1 level of Druid, and is not the typical druid either (he is afterall a gnome) _


----------



## dpdx (Feb 24, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> He turns to watch the old man and the Pelorite go outside



[_The old man and the Pelorite were already outside._]

With his arm still locked in Oliver's, to make sure he doesn't go anywhere, Fendric looks around at the rest of the group, assembled outside.

"Have we decided on a direction? I vote west, over the mountains to Eivanrach. There is also east, back the way we came, to rescue Father Premule, and North, possibly to return to Bethel and find out what has become of Merrim, Victus and Aerda. The only direction that's out of the question is South, or Southeast, as that would lead us back to Hedrogura and almost certain doom. Therefore, what say you all?"

He looks back at Oliver. "You have a vote in this as well, if you're joining us."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 24, 2004)

Whistling as he does so, Niccolo scribbles the names of the newest Companions who have joined the Company into the old book that has become the _Journals of the White Dove_. Looking with aanappraising eye to each of these, he smiles and continues to write, awaiting the others' readiness to continue.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 24, 2004)

_(Uriel, mind if I use the Journals of the White Dove as a device for a Story Hour thread, and write from Niccolo's perspective? Of course, there's more to it than that: Everyone should read more about it in the OOC thread.)_

Hiritus casts his vote for West; Shavah suggests North, to Bethel, her tone a little dry; she casts an uncomfortable glance toward Oliver.

Sethan looks on from the distance, standing with his leg at a tilt, as the skies begin to let down ever harder drops of rain...


----------



## Uriel (Feb 24, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> _(Uriel, mind if I use the Journals of the White Dove as a device for a Story Hour thread, and write from Niccolo's perspective? Of course, there's more to it than that: Everyone should read more about it in the OOC thread.)_



 OoC:Niccolo would be honored if you used his book,voice etc..me as well.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 24, 2004)

Nurthk thinks for a moment.

_Hmm, I'd like to head back to Bethel, see how things are back home, but I came along to make sure this mission was seen through completely._

"I suggest we head west, we can save more lives if we get those warnings out to people," Nurthk says, "But no matter what the decision is, I will follow and protect to the best of my ability."


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2004)

Oliver seems taken aback by the embrace. He pats the half-elf's back, awkwardly. "That's... uh. There, there, lad... uh. I mean..." He splutters to a stop, "I'd like some companionship on the road. Some that talks, anyway." The old man starts, "Winkle! He hasn't eaten!"

Fendric gets a good hold the old man's arm as Oliver began to move away, "Hands off, Cleric!" He stands up straight and tall, sort of, and looks back to the Station where Yattro sits on the steps feeding Winkle, a wry grin pulling the corner of the Stationmaster's mouth. 

"I need get Bastrop." Oliver totters off grumbling, walking staff squelching in the sodden ground. He settles up with Yattro, leaving the 'Wayfather' with a multitude of thanks and rather a lot of gear. Seems he didn't flee Hedrogura empty handed. He returns shortly with Bastrop and Winkle in tow. He glowers slightly "I don't relish going to Eivanrach, but I'll follow the friendly campfire. And Fendric, I always did prefer 'Salamander'." The name rings bells, alarm bells.

OOC: Knowledge-Local (or anything appropriate to knowing Hedrogura's notables) for information on 'Salamander'.  Whee.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 24, 2004)

[_I'm doing this as much to get a head count of PCs and NPCs for Fendric as to get a consensus on which way we travel. Pardon me, then, if this seems extemporaneous._]

"By my count, and I was never good with math, that would appear to be four votes for West and one for North, then. Quickly, now, anybody else? Niccolo? Raven? Orbril? Anyone else who's coming along, speak up. This rain doesn't appear to be stopping, and we need to be on our way."

Fendric glances at Oliver in disbelief as he runs off for his animals. "Salamander?? The Light Protect Me, what a particularly odious monicker - did you use that in the Arena? Anyway, I'll call you no such name, Oliver Manderock. It saddens me that you still carry that icon on your skin." 

. o 0 O (_And you'll thank me for putting my hands on you, should you need healing; you ever were an uncooperative sort, even then._)

Fendric walks up to pet Nurthk's new dog!. "I should think that rearguard would be a softer and warmer trip, wouldn't it, you precious animal?"


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 25, 2004)

"Well, I thought you'd be heading out through the mountains, that's why I've offered my help. Shuld you go to save a kidnapped priest, or off to a beleagered temple, well, those are things that need doing as well, so my offer stands whatever road you take. Should we be able to see what these "seeds of undeath" the ravast was talking about are, on who or whatever is responsible for it" his face turning grimm "I'd be more than interrested to help."

[OOC : I'm moving house this weekend so I'll be unable to post or update my character. Feel free to take over my character as it stands. He'll scout ahead, try to hunt some food and in case of combat protect the little guys, shooting his bow untill someone is within reach for his two-hander]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 25, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "I should think that rearguard would be a softer and warmer trip, wouldn't it, you precious animal?"




Griscle barks softly, and wags his tail at the positive attention. Nurthk chuckles.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 25, 2004)

Orbril has no preference as to which way to go, his spent enough years wandering to know that in the end it doesn't really matter. His only wish is that he was still with the caravan or at least had kept himself a mount to carry him and keep pace with the others.

"I'll follow howevers leading, though on foot a may be a wee tad slower than most"

He sniffs the air and grimaces trusting in the land to provide for his need...


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2004)

Oliver snorts at Fendric's reaction to his name and says, barely audibly, "You shouldn't take such exception to the name, halfbreed, when  you are in part responsible for its notoriety." He grins a crooked grin, stubbly and unkempt. Turning to Niccolo, eyeing Alexander with a quirk of bushy brows, "_What_ tune have you been working on? I was, well, pickled," he waves a hand toward distant Hedrogura, "back there. I can't say I recall." He smiles weakly.

He stops for a few paces, winded, and coughs, face strained. _I won't make it through the mountains._He smiles sadly and moves on giving a light tug on Bastrop's lead. _No more beautiful place to die, the mountains._

OOC: Tonguez, Orbril is welcome to bond Winkle, the adolescent owl-chick that Oliver alternately carries and leaves on Bastrop (caged). Just RP it out should you be interested. Anybody who would know would see that this will be a handsome snowy owl one day. Should it survive Oliver's care.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 26, 2004)

"That would appear to be everybody who wishes to vote, then. So, it's off to the mountains. May the Radiant Light Protect Us and Shepherd Us from What May Come, we'll be all right if we help each other and trust the experts," Fendric nods in Raven's direction, shouldering his pack and walking toward the pass.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2004)

Niccolo, as always,is happy wherever the Path lies, giving his Vote to Fendric by Proxy. He is more interested at the moment in _Chronicling_ the Journeys of the Company rather than trying to steer them...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 28, 2004)

Shavah nods in consent to the group's wishes... Hiritus' face shines with a grin, more visible in his eyes than on his lips.

With Sethan's best blessing, you head off to the West, toward the vast valley of the Free Cities...

The road into the mountains is cold and wet, and before long it is not much of a road at all. The incline, while rarely noticable at any given moment, quickly becomes apparent in your legs.

_(Spot checks, please...)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 28, 2004)

Nurthk moves along behind the party, nudging those who fall behind in order to make them keep up.

Nurthk's spot check: 15 [ooc: favoured enemy (giants): +2 (if applicable )]

Griscle's spot check: 24


----------



## Uriel (Feb 28, 2004)

OoC: Niccolo's Spot Check 6+5= _11_.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 28, 2004)

Fendric, lost in conversation with the others, is at the crucial moment, nearly oblivious to his surroundings. [Spot: 2 +4 = 6]


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 29, 2004)

[woohoo nat twenty, spot 5 i believe, still moving house, can't find anything at the moment, may have to make new charsheet (+2 if undead (favored enemy))]


----------



## Sparky (Feb 29, 2004)

Oliver turns to give Nurthk a few (more) choice words, the old man is having a rough time of it and Nurthk's prodding has been, in large part, for the cantankerous old man.

[Spot: 3 + 10 = 13]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 29, 2004)

Raven: Coming over a small crest of rock along the path, you catch sight of something up in the trees... It's only a human-like silhouette against the dull grey sky, but the bend of the branches confirms that there is something perched up there, deep under the leaves. 

The tree in question is about one hundred feet off the path, and the figure is located about forty feet above the ground...


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 1, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Raven: Coming over a small crest of rock along the path, you catch sight of something up in the trees... It's only a human-like silhouette against the dull grey sky, but the bend of the branches confirms that there is something perched up there, deep under the leaves.
> 
> The tree in question is about one hundred feet off the path, and the figure is located about forty feet above the ground...



_Ambush. Did they see me?_

Raven immediately holds still, just his eyes moving. He then lowers himself very slowly behind the crest. (Hide 16) Out of sight, he motions for the rest to hold still and stay back. He carefully stalks back toward the group.
"Something up in the trees. a hundred feet to the left, about forty feet up.Humanoid.I don't know if it saw me . Looks like an ambush to me. Might be something else, but if you've been attacked by animals before, better not take chances." he wispers. Carefully he nocks an arrow and stalks back, pausing to see if someone comes along. (move silent 15).

[OOC : you didn't describe right or left. Are we upwind or downwind. Did raven see if he was spotted?]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 2, 2004)

The figure is to your left, downwind from the path. You see no immediate reaction: It remains perfectly still. It is not clear if you've been spotted, or if the figure knows that it's been spotted, either.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 2, 2004)

Orbril finally catching up sees the group ahead huddled as Raven surreptitiously moves back and gives the warning. Slowly he stalks forard to join the others and listen for whatever plan unfolds...

"Humanoid?" the gnome whispers as he pushes in amongst the others "how big? and how many? in the trees I doubt if its a gnome..."


----------



## Uriel (Mar 2, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Something up in the trees. a hundred feet to the left, about forty feet up.Humanoid.I don't know if it saw me . Looks like an ambush to me. Might be something else, but if you've been attacked by animals before, better not take chances."




Niccolo rubs his chin, motioning Raven back around atree, out of sight of the figure, should it be watching. Smiling, he says 'Well then, my Boyo, how 'bout if I could get you a lot closer, without it seeing you, eh? I'm talking about making you _Invisible_. What do ya think of that?'

OoCrepared to cast Invisibility on Raven, should he want it. 4 Minute duration.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 2, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> 'Well then, my Boyo, how 'bout if I could get you a lot closer, without it seeing you, eh? I'm talking about making you _Invisible_. What do ya think of that?'



Nate gives him the thumbs up signal. When the spell is cast, he carefully stalks closer, taking care for traps, trying to see if anyone else is preparing to ambush 'em. He'll try to be back before the spell is finished.
(Move silently 18, spot 16, search 12)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 3, 2004)

Nurthk scratches his head at the mention of a hidden figure, but seeing Raven dealing with the situation he simply keeps an eye out for anyone approaching the party from behind.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 3, 2004)

Fendric's hand strays a little closer to his flail as he begins to understand what's going on, but other than that, he continues to converse with Hiritus, Oliver and Shavah to continue the impression that the party sees nothing.

[_Who's Nate?_]


----------



## Uriel (Mar 3, 2004)

Niccolo casts the _Invisibility_ spell on Raven/Nate...


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 3, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Niccolo casts the _Invisibility_ spell on Raven/Nate...



[OOC : OOOPS, switched two pbem characters (hides head in shame  ) That should be Raven, not Nate]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 3, 2004)

Raven: Niccolo's _invisibility_ seems to be effective -- the figure in the tree seems totally unaware of your approach. When you're close enough to make out some features, it appears to be an orc, or half-orc... closer still and you realize it's Yandall, who visited this morning.

Reaching the tree you can see that he is unarmed but for a simple shortbow at his shoulders, and you can see no others around him... In his hand, however, there is a slim bone pipe; he is motionless, but it is clear from his face -- which stares hard still at the path, where you ducked away then disappeared -- that he quite alert.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 4, 2004)

(Raven stalks closer (move silently 20), looking hard to see if Yandall is alone or if they plan an ambush. (search 18). He'll then go back to the rest and report.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 5, 2004)

Fendric slows down ever so imperceptibly, so as to stay within range to help Raven in case something happens to him. For now, Fendric can't _see_ Raven, although he knows that is on purpose.

"May Pelor grant us a level stretch, his Radiant Light be praised..." he mumbles to no one in particular, his thighs aching at the climb.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 6, 2004)

Raven: Yandall appears to be alone. You make it back to the rest of the group without trouble.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 6, 2004)

"It's yandall, and he appears to be alone. Nurthk, you had a long conversation with him at the cbin, any clues why he should be waiting for us?" Raven whispers when he returns to the group. Noticing Fendrics efforts, he gives him a nod "Thanks for the effort"

"Allright guys, I think he's up for talks, Nurthk, you wanna deal with him or would you rather that I go and have a talk?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 6, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "It's yandall, and he appears to be alone. Nurthk, you had a long conversation with him at the cbin, any clues why he should be waiting for us?"




Nurthk frowns.

"I think he is waiting to see if we pass by this way, and relay it back to the ravast. I'm pretty sure that they didn't want us going this way, right? For all we know the ravast could have brought him along this morning for him to get a good look at us, so he knows what he's looking out for. I'm more inclined to avoid him," Nurthk replies, then adds, "Was he carrying anything he could use to communicate over a distance? Something he could use to warn others to our approach?"


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 6, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Nurthk frowns.
> 
> " "Was he carrying anything he could use to communicate over a distance? Something he could use to warn others to our approach?"



"He's carrying a shortbow and a bone pipe, either could be used... The only way I know of making sure he doesn't notice us or gives a warning signal is rather unpleasant and permanent, I really don't wanna go that way. Anybody got any ideas?"


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 6, 2004)

"We could always go around him" Orbril suggests "no need to stick to the obvious path when we have the whole countryside to cross"

The gnome looks about the area to see if another alternate path is making itself available to them - its a gnome thing, '_the land provides_'


----------



## Uriel (Mar 6, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "He's carrying a shortbow and a bone pipe, either could be used... The only way I know of making sure he doesn't notice us or gives a warning signal is rather unpleasant and permanent, I really don't wanna go that way. Anybody got any ideas?"




'Well, I could put him to sleep...I'd need to get closer myself, within a hundred and forty feet or so. _Invisible_ is how I'd do it, though it's my last Spell of that magnitude for the day.If he resists the []Sleep[/I], he's going to be able to signal. I'll do it, though, if all are in agreement.'


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2004)

Oliver scratches Bastrop's nose as the group slows. He listens to Raven's report and looks puzzled. He keeps his voice low, "Who? What is -- oh, nevermind, just tell me what to do." He grips the carved staff more tightly, bushy brows crowding as he scowls.

"Fill me in later," he grumbles.

Peering into the trees ahead, he checks the lay of the land. _What have I got myself into?_ He grunts, still scratching Bastrop. _I need a drink._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 7, 2004)

"I like Orbril's suggestion, find a way around him, but if there isn't one, Niccolo's idea would work fine too," Nurthk says assuredly.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 7, 2004)

Fendric nods back at Raven, and loosens up considerably at the news that it's Yandall following them.

"I am not in favor of using sleep magic on him or otherwise harming him, Pelor forgive me - he is not harming us, and it might be useful to have him call for aid if we run into trouble. So perhaps we should continue on - if you know of a good campsite for tonight that we could get to before sundown, Raven, perhaps Yandal can come forward and explain himself if he feels the need."

Fendric continues walking, uncharacteristically silent after that outburst, almost brooding. Anyone who looks at him for longer than ten seconds will notice that his eyes dart back and forth to the saddlebag he's carrying, then sunward - as if asking for divine guidance on a decision.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 7, 2004)

Raven scratches his head, thinking about different ways to travel to where they want to go. _Mmmh, lessee, they know these mountains like the back of their hands. Where to go now. _[knowledge (geography) 19]


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 7, 2004)

"looks like our options are keep going and let ourselves be seen, go around him or go '_through_' him!" Orbril volunteers   "I'm pretty good with overland travel" ...

_ooc Sorry guys in an hour I'm leaving and will be away for a week, so Autopilot me and um I try and get back asap_


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 9, 2004)

_(That looks like close enough to a concensus to travel a bit out of sight to me...)_

Raven: Especially in this area, it shouldn't be too difficult to travel off-trail... In the rockier parts, it may slow you down a bit, but for the time being it shouldn't be a problem.

As time passes to travel, it soon seems that an ambush is no longer imminent. The trees provide good cover from any potential threat, including the rain, which funnels its way through the branches into mostly avoidable little streams.

By nightfall the scent of elevation is clear in the atmosphere. The rains have subsided, and the ground is dry enough to suggest they may not have touched this area much at all.

In short, it's about time for rest, unless you feel like pushing through. If you are camping, watch order? Shavah offers to take first -- her night's rest was better than most -- while Hiritus asks to take last... ("To watch the sunrise," he explains, although the horizon is anything but visible...)


----------



## dpdx (Mar 9, 2004)

"I'd be happy to stand watch with Hiritus, or whatever is easiest for the others."

Fendric looks around at the newest members of the group. "I must apologize to you in advance for the high likelihood that we'll have an 'encounter' tonight, may Pelor forgive me for it. We seem to attract ever-increasing numbers of enraged natural beings at night, usually fixated on myself and Niccolo. I have no explanation for it, except that perhaps we are targeted by someone intending to stop us."

[_Fendric will eat whatever is for dinner, then enter trance a few hours after sundown, waking in time to prepare spells, don armor, and assume his guard shift on time. At least, that's the plan. _]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 9, 2004)

"I'll take the second last watch," Nurthk says, beforing disappearing with Griscle to find themselves a meal.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 9, 2004)

"I'll take the third watch" Raven offers "just make sure you wake me on time."

He shares the few scrawny rabbits he has shot during his advance scouting with the rest of the group. "It ain't much, but it's enough."
After the meal he licks the grease from his fingers, belches contently, makes himself comfortable and closes his eyes. A few minutes later gentle snoring can be heard.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 9, 2004)

Oliver broods silently as the group settles the watch order scratching his stubbled chin. He chimes in when most folks have claimed a watch, "I'll take the second watch. I don't sleep so good, these days," he coughs and his red-rimmed eyes water. "Especially out of doors."

He grunts at Fendric's words, "Surprise," he grumbles, eyes rolling briefly heavenward.

The clasp of his long cloak jingling faintly the he turns to begin unburdening Bastrop, first taking Winkle's cage and placing it somewhere it won't be kicked over or stepped on. Once he wrestles the pack to the ground, with muttered thanks for any help, he rubs Bastrop down and ties him up to graze. He nods a thanks to Raven for catching the rabbits, securing bit of uncooked rabbit for Winkle which the bird greedily wolfs amidst a string of dire oaths and curses from Oliver as the sharp beak indiscriminately snaps at food and finger alike.

Oliver gives Griscle a nasty look when the dog, curious about the caged bird and the scent of raw rabbit flesh, gets too near for Oli's comfort. He snaps at Nurthk, "Get that mutt away from Winkle!" He rushes to the cage murmuring over the ruffled bird and removes it to a more 'private' part of the camp, stabbing angry glares at Griscle and Nurthk both.

Once both Bastrop and Winkle are seen to Oliver slumps down with a grunt, wheezing faintly and cradling his left arm. _Not gonna see the other side of the pass._ He sits quietly for a moment, face gray and strained. The malaise seems to pass and he goes over to the pack saddle and undoes the straps of the pack saddle and pulls out two cases. Instrument cases. 

The cases themselves are wooden, inlaid, gleaming with years of care and polish. The instruments within are breathtaking. The  lute - not at all the one from Caval's Horde - is a fine, ebonwood thing inlaid with mother of pearl up the fret board. He inspects the instrument and case carefully, religiously. _Good. Rain didn't get in._ He checks the other instrument, an exsquisite lyre which matches the lute, darkly gleaming in the failing light. He tunes the lute up and sits there with it cradled in his lap looking inexplicably sad.

He blinks, remembering where he is, and grins at Niccolo, "I think you'll find _this_ one isn't out of tune, friend Gnome."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> "Get that mutt away from Winkle!"




Nurthk spins round to witness Oliver rescuing his bird from Griscle. With a short sharp whistle Griscle's attention is brought back to his humanoid companion.

"Heel," he says sternly, and then to Oliver in turn he bows his head for a moment, "Apologies."



			
				Sparky said:
			
		

> ...stabbing angry glares at Griscle and Nurthk both.




_Hmm, grumpy old fellow, but while he's with us I guess he's under my protection._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 10, 2004)

_(Auto-placing Orbril on first watch, Niccolo on second...)_

Less than an hour into sleep, Niccolo is awakened by a rather persistently unpleasant cormorant; it fails to do more than deliver a few light surface scratches before being laid to rest with Shavah's assistance, but it's enough to interrupt sleep.

The flapping and squawking involved is enough to wake up pretty much anyone, although there's nothing to stop any of you from going back to sleep, save Fendric, who Shavah insists upon having some sort of comment from.

_(For my future reference, could I get some listen and spot checks from everyone?)_

_(Very OOC: I used to get attacked by cormorants quite frequently during early summers in my home town... If I, as a first-level commoner, was able to consistently emerge from these battles unscathed, I think it's safe to assume that it's not worth rolling any dice about.)_


----------



## Sparky (Mar 10, 2004)

Listen: (7+10) = 17
Spot: (19+10) = 29    uh... woot.

Oliver hasn't really slept, the night sounds and a persistent cough makes rest difficult. The racket of the cormorant attack ignites old instincts and he is crouched low with a bared dagger in his hand in a flash. Eyes wide he peers into the darkness.

He slowly realizes what has happened and where he is. He sheathes the dagger with a rueful grimace. _Sharp as a brick, Salmander._ He smoothes his fly-away white wisping hair and peers around in the campsite. _Bastrop's okay. Winkle. Yup._

He bends over Bastrop's packsaddle and looks for a brief moment at Shavah before pulling a dark bundle from the pack, a handsomely crafted set of studded-leather armor. The studs in the center of the chest are cleverly placed and shaped to form the icon of the salamander biting it's tail - the symbol on his hand. A matched set of black-sheathed shortswords follows and a brace of daggers as well. He handles all the gear gingerly.

Amidst much grunting and growled oaths he manages to don the armor. He belts on the blades and with a flourish swings his cloak around his shoulders, tiny icons tinkling. He stoops once more to the pack and pulls out a particularly deadly looking crossbow.

As the old man gears up the oaths and curses fall away. His coughing seems more controlled. His hands fly swiftly over his equipment, checking it with the greased precision of long practice. _The hands remember what the head forgets._ He stands, cloak swirling around his feet. He stalks over to Shavah, graceful and surefooted. Transformed.

"Mind if I start my watch early? Wasn't sleeping anyway."


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 10, 2004)

[spot 18, listes nat 1 huh? did you hear something? what did you say? WHAT DID YOU SAY?]


----------



## dpdx (Mar 11, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Less than an hour into sleep, Niccolo is awakened by a rather persistently unpleasant cormorant; it fails to do more than deliver a few light surface scratches before being laid to rest with Shavah's assistance, but it's enough to interrupt sleep.
> 
> The flapping and squawking involved is enough to wake up pretty much anyone, although there's nothing to stop any of you from going back to sleep, save Fendric, who Shavah insists upon having some sort of comment from.
> 
> _(Very OOC: I used to get attacked by cormorants quite frequently during early summers in my home town...)_



[_many thanks for the hilarity, both for the treasureable "attacked by wild cormorants" story, and Oliver's "surprise" comment. I heart this PbP._]

[Listen: 7 + 5 = *12*]
[Spot: 6 + 4 = *10*]

_my dices am hot today..._

Fendric stares wide-eyed at the cormorant attack on Niccolo, but before he can grab his flail to subdue the horrid bird, Shavah has taken care of it.

With an irritated but disaffected look on his face, waiting for the next "wave" of creatures, Fendric speaks into the wilderness at a volume more designed to inspire himself than to rouse anything nearby: "Is that the best you have? I've seen more ferocity from the Burgher's Petting Parlor! And if you're going to send us food, you can at least send it at a decent hour!"

Fendric is obviously distracted, but not so much that he doesn't check to see if Niccolo is all right. Once that is confirmed, and the patrons settle back into sleep, he beckons Shavah over.

"That... was strange, may the Light Reveal Its Mystery. Thank you for dealing with it. Do the two of you have a moment to talk?

Anyway, I've been thinking some about what the Ravast said, and that maybe we should have a look at one of the letters, on the _inside_. I thought perhaps we should look at one of the ones to be delivered overseas, far north of here, for as there to be a more plausible explanation if/when we can deliver it for it having been opened.

I've trusted the Old Cavalier who sent us on our way, that this mission was true, ever since we began.

Now it nags at me that at both of our stops, the day after our business is done, something awful happens. We deliver Exantrius' letter to Father Premule in Jance, only to find out that he is not there, and the next day, we nearly engage in violent confrontation with a passel of guards. We then deliver Exantrius' letter through Father Premule to the Visach, and the following morning, half our party leaves us, Shavah's garrison have been expelled from town, and Father Premule is abducted.

Sometimes I fear we are the harbingers of plague, like the Ravast seems to think, and it frustrates me that however wise the Radiant Light saw fit to make me with regard to my Holy Service, I am a fool in the ways of the world."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 11, 2004)

Nurthk wakes with a start, but once Shavah deals with the cormorant he starts thinking.

"I hope that wasn't some kind of scout," he mumbles, audible enough for those nearby to hear.



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> "Is that the best you have? I've seen more ferocity from the Burgher's Petting Parlor! And if you're going to send us food, you can at least send it at a decent hour!"




He winces upon hearing the cleric yell.

_Nothing I can do to undo that now._

"Anyone who is looking for will likely find us now," Nurthk says, more loudly this time.

Griscle sniffs the dead cormorant, nudging it with his nose, seeming to assess whether it was worth eating.



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> "Sometimes I fear we are the harbingers of plague, like the Ravast seems to think, and it frustrates me that however wise the Radiant Light saw fit to make me with regard to my Holy Service, I am a fool in the ways of the world."




"You make a perfectly good leader, don't start doubting yourself now after going so far. Don't blame yourself for coincidence either, what happened happened, you are doing your duty," Nurthk says.

In the dark it looks as though Nurthk does something to his collar, then gets up and moves over to Fendric, pressing something into his hand. He leans in to whisper something.

[ooc: For Fendric's ears only unless your char has an especially good listen check I guess.]

"Here, if you doubt your own wisdom this will aid you more than I. Everyone looks to clerics for insightful advice, more often than they look to bounty hunters anyway. And though I'm sure you could easily get by without, take it anyway, [ooc: it's the periapt of wisdom +2 the ravast gave him]" Nurthk says, and gives Fendric a slap on the shoulder.

Ignoring any attempts by Fendric to return what Nurthk gave he'll return to his bedroll is and sleep until his watch.

Listen: 12
Spot: 25 (nat 20!)


----------



## dpdx (Mar 11, 2004)

Nurthk said:
			
		

> He winces upon hearing the cleric yell.



[_Sorry, that wasn't very coherent of me. I meant my description to mean that it was more conversational in volume, and not shouting, per se._]


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2004)

OOC: What language is that Nurthk just spoke? 17 for Oli's Listen check and I'll read it if that's high enough/he knows the language.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 12, 2004)

[_I'm presuming Common, Sparky, because I don't think Nurthk has Elven, and it would have had to be Common or Elven for Fendric to understand it._]

Fendric accepts the token and the kind words from Nurthk. "You have ever been a friend, Nurthk. I thank you for it."

Curious about the necklace, he puts it on, and immediately feels calmer.

. o 0 O (_Nurthk is right, everything will be fine, Fendric. When you lose the favor of your god, THAT will be the time to worry. For now, however, its time to see what Niccolo thinks of looking at the letter._)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

(ooc: It's common, I just put it into wingdings because most wouldn't have heard it.)


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 13, 2004)

Raven just snorts as he wakes, turns over, and is off to dreamland again, content that he's in the middle of the camp near the fire.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 14, 2004)

<Spot 10, Listen 23>
OoC:Niccolo would have just used _Ghost Sound_ to produce the sound of a _very large_ Owl swooping in. that ought to have gotten rid of the pesky bugger...

IC

Unable to sleep soundly Niccolo eventually begins scribing away in his _Book_,the pages filled with travels, the gnome's personnal notes and random bits of music, scrawled on hastily built staf lines, these somethimes winding their merry way up, down or across the page.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 14, 2004)

[_Is Niccolo going to reply to what Fendric said, or is that all on Shavah?_]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 14, 2004)

Oh, Shavah wants no part in this decision -- although she'll admit she's a little bit curious herself to see what's written inside...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 14, 2004)

Nurthk rolls over, unable to return to sleep with what's going on around him.

_Opening one of them, eh? Maybe I can help there._

He reaches over to his backpack and pulls out a dagger, shining in the fire light with its coating of silver. He tosses it over next to Fendric.

"If or when you open that letter, use my dagger there. That way if they ask you can say it was done with my blade, it'll be the truth and things'll probably work out alright for you, provided that they assume I was the one using my blade," Nurthk chuckles, but doesn't try to go back to sleep yet, waiting for the decision.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 15, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> [_Is Niccolo going to reply to what Fendric said, or is that all on Shavah?_]





Coming over, Niccolo smiles wanely and says to Fendric 'I think your idea is sound, good friend. I think that it's _high time_ that we had  a look at these letters.'

Niccolo prepares to aid in any way that he can.

< Bardic Knowledge is appropriate,Know-Nobility&Royalty+4,Know-History+8>


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 15, 2004)

Looking through the letters, there are two which meet Fendric's qualifications for opening. They are addresed to:

_Lord Kildre Vemaunt, Overseer of the City of Daershut, in the Principality of Lamecht, in the Kingdom of Tourne

Sir Rienne Vaustus, Archknight of the Kingdom of Tourne and Advisor to King Tjaden, quarted in the City of Perlech, Seat of the Kingdom of Tourne._

Which will you be opening, and who will be opening it?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2004)

Oliver appears at Fendric's elbow. Quite suddenly. He clears his throat and holds a warding hand over the letters in Fendric's light grasp. "Let me get this straight. You lot headed out with the old Knight. He died. You're carrying missives of his. And, sometime after you deliver each, bad things happen." He quirks a bushy brow.

He squints at Niccolo and Fendric, his eyes are distant, mind awhirl, "Exantrius said he'd been 'travelling with the tide of bloodshed cresting at his back.'" He looks gravely between the half-elf and the gnome. "And now there is war in Hedrogura." 

He removes his hand, face ashen, "Fendric, I don't believe the Radiant Light," he signs himself, "has put your feet upon this path. But I believe these letters will tell you if you've been doing Exantrius' work - or Thedoric's."


----------



## dpdx (Mar 15, 2004)

Fendric stares pensively for a moment. When he is finished, he hands the knife back to Nurthk, and paces nervously around the campfire.

"This is a hard decision, my friends, may the Wisdom of the Radiant Light see me through it; Exantrius bid me, 'If my horse returns to you with no rider, look through the saddlebags -- you should find a number of sealed letters. Take them unbroken to the most trustworthy courier you can find.' 

Unbroken. 

Take them to a courier, the trustworthiest one. And when we could not find one, we deemed ourselves the most trustworthy couriers we could find, so the letters are still with us. And this became our quest.

So this is then what I propose to do. I will not open anyone's letter tonight. Tomorrow morning, I will entreat my God for magicks to determine the presence of evil or magic, or both, in these letters. I will also ask an Augury of my God as to our proposed course of action. Depending on what I learn from that, I will open this letter...", holding up the one addressed to Lord Vemaunt, "or not. Does that meet with everyone's satisfaction?"

Turning to Niccolo, he asks, "And if I should, is there a possibility you could reseal the letter magically after we have read it?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "So this is then what I propose to do. I will not open anyone's letter tonight. Tomorrow morning, I will entreat my God for magicks to determine the presence of evil or magic, or both, in these letters. I will also ask an Augury of my God as to our proposed course of action. Depending on what I learn from that, I will open this letter...", holding up the one addressed to Lord Vemaunt, "or not. Does that meet with everyone's satisfaction?"




Nurthk nods in agreement with the plan, and puts the dagger away.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 17, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> Turning to Niccolo, he asks, "And if I should, is there a possibility you could reseal the letter magically after we have read it?"




Looking gravely from the letters to his friend, Niccolo says 'I believe that I can do so, unless there is some great enchantment upon them that we are unaware of. Oh, and...if it is true that we are somehow causing this tide of destruction, I call dibbs on _Pestilence_.As long as we are going to be the Riders of the Apocalypse and all...'

OoC:I hope that _Mending_ can re-seal the letters, as that is what Niccolo is responding based on.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 18, 2004)

Raven, with one eye open, looks at the discussion. Agreeing with the decision, he turns back and forth, trying to find a comfortable position, and goes back to sleep.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 18, 2004)

Niccolo: Assuming the letters are opened carefully with the knife, such that the signet of the seal itself isn't cracked, _mending_ should work just fine, as far as you can see... The spell is not so precise as to undo all damage, though, and though a cracked seal can be "repaired," it will still be blemished enough to rouse suspicions.

...

About an hour after those who intend to sleep, a rather unwelcome if not unanticipated visitor arrives at camp, coming from the Northwest. Oliver is first to spot the creature, though both he and Niccolo hear its passage well before that: A large bear with dark matted fur, easily ten feet from snout to rump, huffing its way toward your campsite in as close to a straight line as it can manage. It's not at a full charge, but it's definitely not just wandering, either.

You have around seventy-five yards between you and the animal around the time it's spotted, although it's covering distance fast. Oliver and Niccolo are currently the only ones on watch, although the noise the thing is making is enough to get the rest of you stirring, at least.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 18, 2004)

Yelling 'Bear!!!', Niccolo prepares to cast a _Hypnotic pattern_ at the animal in an attempt to confuse it when it gets close enough for the spell's range.<ie 140 feet or 46 yards or so...>

Quickly pulling an incense from his pack and lighting it, Niccolo blows upon the end,Singing as he does so. Niccolo is sure to awaken his companions, as he is being extra loud.


Old Man Bear, with yer grizzled brown hair,
What an odd sight in morning time are Ye,
For what I'd rather sight, not your dawntime Fright,
Is a scone and p'raps a spot of sweet Tea!
Now away with you, Old Sort,
Neath some trees Ye should go cavort,
Easier times are to be had away from Me,
Breakfast lurks over yonder, 
Now just go on and ponder,
Just how Ye'll get the Honey from the Bees!

OoC:Verbal Componant for the Spell  DC 16 Will, 10 HD max.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 18, 2004)

Nurthk is on his feet with longbow in hand in a goggy, half asleep heart beat. He gives a short sharp whistle and Griscle takes up a defensive position beside him. Nurthk then kneels, nocks an arrow and waits for the bear's reaction to Niccolo's spell. If the bear is stopped he won't attack, but if the bear just keeps coming he'll let the arrow fly.

(If the spell doesn't stop the bear charging) attack roll: 14, damage: 3


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 18, 2004)

"Get it before it closes in" raven yells, letting a hail of arrows fly at the creature : attck 18 dmg 7, attck 21 dmg 11

If within30 ft next round : +1 attack bonus to 12 dmg 11, 24 dmg 4

If at any point anyone is silly enough to let the creature get close, raven will draw his twohander and attack as a diversion.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 19, 2004)

Orbril  - who had stayed out of the discussion about the letter, seeing as it had nothing to do with him - is silly enough!

"Don't hurt it!" the gnome leaps to his feet and runs forward towards the call hoping to intercept the bear 

Assuming he isn't hit by a wayward arrow he stands before the bear and calls the soothing words used to *calm animals* already upon his lips

"Brother Bear turn away, disturb not our rest. 
Be still and be nurtured by the Land.
Go about your business in peace, 
that we may remain one in spirit with the Land"

(_ooc can I get it for my Animal Companion?

Anyway calm animals affects 2d4 + 1 HD of beast or Wild Empathy to change its attitude to not so aggro..._)


----------



## dpdx (Mar 19, 2004)

Fendric was happy he waited to trance. Sitting quietly by the fire when Niccolo yelled "Bear!", he got to his feet.

Soon after, he heard Raven and Orbril's conflicting directions. Not knowing whether to attack or to stand his ground, Fendric instead chose a middle path, and moved to put the fire between himself and the dire animal (5' step).

Figuring (correctly or not) that the animal was headed for him, Fendric pulled a small piece of parchment from underneath his sleeve, and casting it into the fire, uttered the following incantation:

"Holy Radiance, lend me thine Righteous Protection, that I may survive to serve thee capably."

[_Standard Action - Fendric casts Shield of Faith: +2 AC for the next 4 minutes._]

Once the incantation is finished, Fendric draws his shield and flail. (AC 18)


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 19, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Orbril - who had stayed out of the discussion about the letter, seeing as it had nothing to do with him - is silly enough!
> 
> "Don't hurt it!" the gnome leaps to his feet and runs forward towards the call hoping to intercept the bear



With a muttered curse about gnomes in general, Orbril in particular and something about a leprous dog being somehow involved in his ancestry, Raven drops his bow and draws his twohander and follows the gnome, taking care not to charge directly at the bear. If at any point the bear looks like attacking  Orbril, Raven will shove him aside (Orbril not the bear ) and attack, hoping that somehow he'll live to tell the tale.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 19, 2004)

Niccolo: The bear seems unbothered by the _hypnotic pattern_.

Nurthk: Your arrow's aim is good enough, but the angle's just a bit off; it skips harmlessly across the creature's back, and embeds itself in a tree.

Raven: Both shots sent off before you head off after Orbril find their target, lodging deep in the bear's left shoulder.

Orbril: The animal does not seem to grow a bit calm... And you'll also note that a brown bear (which you'd recognize it as, I'm sure) is a bit beyond your ability to maintain as an animal companion.

Fendric: Your call to attention gets Hiritus and Shavah on their feet, although it wouldn't have taken them long to do so anyway. Both ready their weapons and wait.

Initiatives?


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 19, 2004)

[init 5] As above, using power attack : 15 dmg 11 (shouldn't have power-attacked  )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 19, 2004)

Init: 12

Nurthk drops the bow to one side, exchanging it for his double axe, then turns to whisper something in Griscle's ear [ooc: Magic Fang].

"Attack," he finishes with, pointing out the bear.

Griscle becomes a mottled grey blur as he charges the bear, then launching himself at its throat.

Griscle:
attack: 16, dmg: 7


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2004)

Init: 9

Oliver stands dumbstruck by the sight of the bear trundling through the brush towards the camp. _...Wow..._ He is standing, crossbow loose in his hand, aimed at nothing. 

"Bear!" shouts Niccolo. Starting visibly the old man jumps as the camp springs into action. 

_Sweet mother of--_ He dives to the side ditching his crossbow. _Keep going, Seb. Just run. Don't look back._ Twigs poke into inconvenient places as he rolls neatly onto his feet and begins to circle around the now feathered bear. _Really. Take off. No need to get involved in this. Not your concern._ A quiet rasp as the two short swords clear their scabbards, while the man moves through the underbrush. _Run, you idiot. Run all the way back to..._ He moves steadily, keeping a wary eye on the bear's progress. _...to where? Hedrogura? Damn. *Damn.*_ He turns toward the bear, swords gleaming in the darkness. _What are you _thinking_, Seb?_ He studies the bear, all thick matted fur, muscles and shivering fat as it moves. _You're not really doing this. Not really._ He flips one shortsword in his grip, blade facing downward. _Don't do this, you idiot._ He shakes his head. _ Shut up. I have to._ Under his gloves his knuckles are white and his hands shake slightly.

Oliver has circled around to the side/rear of the bear and will move in next round to flank. See the OOC Thread for some questions.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 19, 2004)

Initiative: 13

Fendric, noticing that the bear seems undeterred, holds up his holy symbol and intones, "Holy Radiance, Bless These My Compatriots, that they may protect each other and survive to carry out their quest."

[Casts _Bless_. +1 Morale Bonus to Attacks and Saves vs. Fear for all allies within 50 ft. (should be everyone at this point). Lasts 4 minutes, or 24 rounds.]

Which way is the bear headed, or should I ask instead, which one of us is it headed toward?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 19, 2004)

_Initiative Score:8 _

Niccolo keeps back and _holds_, prepared t move forward and aid his companions at need.

<Holding, will move forward and cast _Cure light Wounds_ 1D8+4, rolled 6=10 Cured on first companion hit by the bear. Casting Defensively, of course>


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 21, 2004)

Init 14 (8 + 6* Improved Initiative)

Realising that the attempt to calm the bear hasn't worked and also that the bears spirit may yet be too strong for him to control, he gnome gulps and quickly makes a run for the nearest bit of cover - anything behind a tree, a rock, or even a shrub.
Simultaneously reaching into his pack to pull a flask of alchemist fire.

Unwrapping the flask he tosses it towards the bear hoping that the flame will scare the creature off...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 21, 2004)

Following Raven, Shavah and Hiritus both move to cut off the bear before it reaches the main camp.

Orbril: Your alchemist's fire hits dead on-target, and the bears fur ignites. For the moment, though, it seems unrelenting -- although unconcerned with you, as well.

Fendric: Your spell is felt by all within the group (note: posted rolls further down are adjusted to account for this bonus.) As far as where the bear is headed, it doesn't seem fixated on a single target, but seems intent on entering the circle of your camp (by your next initiative, it will be clear that it is not interested in anyone who has engaged it -- which accounts for everyone except you, Niccolo, and Nurthk.)

Nurthk: Griscle's training appears not to have softened a bit, as his teeth sink down into the bears throat. Still, he doesn't appear to have drawn a deep wound; the trickle of blood can barely be seen in the night.

The bear responds immediately, raking a pair of claws across Griscle's body before responding with a bite of his own (claws hits AC 23, 15 damage, hits 30, 9 damage; bite hits 25, 15 damage).

Oliver: You find little trouble getting into position to flank the bear; it is distracted with Griscle at the moment, to the dog's misfortune, and seems primarily concerned with getting past anything in its way.

Raven: Your attack connects, stopping the bear in its tracks for at least a moment...

...enough time for Hiritus and Shavah to assume their positions at either side, creating a solid wall of sword against the bears forward progress, although both of their attacks fail to connect.

The alchemist's fire sizzles out on the bear's hide, and we are back to Orbril's initiative.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 21, 2004)

[_Oh, no: I'm afraid Griscle is toast. That sucks. Is the bear within 35' of Fendric?_]

Fendric, furious at the apparent demise of the group's beloved dog, tightens his grip on the silver sun medallion, and furrows his brow as he entreats his deity once again for aid. "Mighty Pelor, God of the Sun, Send Us an Ally, that we may turn the tide of battle and still live to serve."

Pelor responds almost immediately, interposing a 6-foot long beetle next to Hiritus and Shavah, directly in front of the bear. As if Fendric has known this creature from birth, he thinks a two-word thought, and as soon as he has thought it, the beetle carries it out, perfectly:

. o 0 O (_Snugran, attack._)

[Fendric casts Summon Monster I: celestial giant bombardier beetle. Snugran will last four rounds after this one, or until he gets sent back to the plane he came from. 

Stats are posted in the thread indicated at the link. I'm not sure, but I don't think he gets to take a shot at the bear until next round.]


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 22, 2004)

_ooc a celestial bug named Snugran? - wow!!!!_

IC

As the Bear continues its charge Orbril takes note that it does not seem intent on attack but rather has been drawn to something else within the camp

"wait" he desperately calls to the others as the bear goes pass "the bear isn't attacking us, let it pass in to the camp. Something there is its goal!" 

Of course by now it ois too late the dog has been thrown down and the swords are drawn around the beast...


----------



## Uriel (Mar 22, 2004)

Niccolo, heedless of danger, moves forward and (Defensively) casts his _Cure Light Wounds_ on the poor Dog <1D8+4...as before, healed 10HP...if he isn't dead yet>.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 22, 2004)

To divert the attentions of the bear from his smaller companions Raven roars defiantly in the face of the bear "Cm'on you moth-eaten carpet. HERE I AM. ROAAAAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA" as he strikes again with all his might(power attack) +16 10dmg. (thanks for the bless)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 22, 2004)

Nurthk winces as Griscle is practically torn in two.

_Cuthbert will reward him for his valour._

With that Nurthk charges the bear, intent on keeping it out of the camp.

"For the Old Scar!" he bellows.

He rushes at the bear, bringing a savage axe head around in a broad arc.

Nurthk:
attack: 17, dmg: 16


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 22, 2004)

Fendric: Snugran blocks the bears path; will attack next round.

Nurthk: Your axe lands dead on its mark, opening a large wound across the back of the bear's neck.

The bear is still more concerned with "the front line", so to speak -- Hiritus, Shavah, and Snugran, at the moment. It raises up on its hind legs, then drops its weight claws across Hiritus and Shavah, tearing open massive wounds on both; Shavah falls, but Hiritus manages to remain on his feet, barely holding on to his sword. Continuing this same motion, the bear clamps its jaws down in one determined strike on Snugran's head, leaving the beetle twitching on the ground at its feet -- and an unobstructed path toward camp. (Snugran's at -1 hp)

Oliver: (will be filled in once Sparky posts, and before the bear acts again)

Niccolo: (I'm guessing that even if Griscle is still alive, you'd heal Shavah at this point anyway, but correct me if I'm wrong.) Shavah opens her eyes gagging, too much underneath the bear to stand at this point, but at least not dying.

Raven: Your sword carves another deep mark in the bear's side -- as hurt as it is by this point, it's a wonder it hasn't fled.

Shavah grabs her sword and stabs up from under the bear -- it's difficult to see, but from the way its bulk tilts inward toward her momentarily, it seems that she's scored a hit. Hiritus also scores a grazing blow, but it's only a scratch compared to what the beast has seemingly shrugged off already.

Battlefield update:

Orbril's off in the bushes a few feet behind the bear. Niccolo and Hiritus are in front of the bear, although between them (where Shavah and the beetle fell) it has a pretty straight line on Fendric, who is about ten yards away. Shavah and Snugran are under the bear. Nurthk and Raven are engaged in melee to the bear's left, and Oliver has crept over to the right. Note that anyone engaged in melee should easily be able to take a five-foot-step into flanking position with someone at this point.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 22, 2004)

Distracted by the attack on the people he swore to protect, Raven takes a five foot step to flank the bear but fails to connect (can't win 'em all rolled a 1)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 22, 2004)

Nurthk moves to take advantage of Raven's flanking, and places himself directly into the path of the bear. He shifts his grip on his weapon to incorporate both blades before lashing out again.

Nurthk:
attack: 17, dmg: 7
attack: 20, dmg: 4


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2004)

[OOC: Thanks dpdx/Fendric!]

Attack/Dmg/Bonus: 9, 3, +9
Attack/Dmg/Bonus: 19, 2, +8

AC: 18


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 22, 2004)

After missing with his first stab, Oliver makes a deep wound in the creature's thigh... Its weight shifts uneasily, but it continues forward...

...and directly into the path of Nurthk's turning axeheads. The first connects deeply, and the bear begins to sway with a hollow groan; the second is enough to silence it. It collapses to the ground as Shavah rolls out from beneath.

"I hate animals," she says flatly, trying in vain to wipe away the thick layer of blood -- the bear's and her own -- which has accumulated on her face and armor.

After a brief game of who-heals-who she and Hiritus have sorted out their wounds entirely.

"So," she asks. "Back to sleep?"

_(And of course, *XP:

Nurthk: 500
Oliver: 500
Fendric: 480
Raven: 450
Niccolo: 430
Orbril: 390*)_


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 22, 2004)

Panting from the adrenalin-rush, Raven walks back to the camp. He picks up and cleans his longbow, then cleans and oils his two-hander, sliding it back into the scabbard when he's satisfied. He looks as if he's pondering something.
"Orbril, I don't know what you can or can't do with your magic, but,... Running straight at a bear and then , well, failing in whatever you where doing, was not a brilliant idea, you know... Might wanna be a bit more carefull next time. Less people will get hurt that way.... If you don't mind me saying so."


----------



## dpdx (Mar 22, 2004)

[_Sorry I missed my turn. I was at a job interview this morning, and I don't think I hurt my chances at landing it, if I do say so myself. Of course, if I do land it, my posting to PbP will be strictly at night (you are hereby warned).

Oh, and no need to thank Fendric for casting a Bless. It's what he does._ ]

Fendric, feeling a responsibility to the creature he summoned into battle, runs forward around the fire and swaps out two orisons (Guidance, Read Magic) for Cure Minors on Snugran (stabilizing him, and taking him to 1 hp.).

After a brief conversation with His Enduring Radiance's Own giant bombardier beetle, conducted entirely telepathically, Snugran winks out from under the bear 20 seconds later, presumably to return back to his home plane and finish healing.

Fendric then expends the rest of his magic as best he can to bring everyone, two legs, four, or six, to or near full health. 

(If Griscle is irretrievably dead [_I think only Festy knows for sure_], Fendric will entreat Pelor for Protection over Griscle's body, in addition to Nurthk's Cuthbertian blessings ('cause after all, Griscle was a Good dog, not just a good dog), and then offer his deepest condolences to Nurthk. "After all, we all loved him, and he deserves the Highest Honour.")

Noting the position of the moon in the night sky, Fendric agrees with Shavah's suggestion, and settles off to trance, back by the fire.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 22, 2004)

OOC:Niccolo can cast 2 more CLW for 1D8+4 if need be. rolled a 7 and an 8...woohoo!

IC:Checking from one to another of his companions, Niccolo's eyes come to rest upon the dead dog. Alexander comes forward as well, whining plaintively at Griscle.
Niccolo silently turns and goes back to his gear, sitting on his saddle and wondering how things came to this. He wanted to ward the Bear off and the thing just shrugged off his spell as if...

Niccolo casts _Detect Magic_ on the bear's body, hoping that any enchantment would have a somewhat lingering effect. he had a suspicion that someone had driven the bear to it's end, and he wanted to find out who and how.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2004)

Oliver closes his eyes and with shaking hands covers his face. He stays like that for a moment, collecting himself.

_What kind of damn fool am I? What was I thinking? I'm wasn't thinking. If I was thinking I would have stayed at the Way Station, but nooooo... Had to hare off after _Fendric_ and _Niccolo_ because they're from Hedrogura. And they spoke with the Knight. The Knight whose words brought Rin back, after so long. Rin, lass, what now? What should your stupid husband do?_

He opens his eyes slowly and gives his head a shake, with a tinkling of the tiny symbols of his cloak's clasp. He picks up the crossbow, grimacing at it, and goes over to his pack, giving a hard look at the staff leaning against Bastrop's pack saddle. He cleans his swords quietly, eyes gone hard, glaring at the staff. His hands are still shaking and he balls them into fists. _Who was it came to Caval's Horde... who was it brought Rin back to me that night?_ He sheaths the blades and checks on Bastrop and Winkle, keeping quietly to himself. 

After a time he rejoins the group, tread almost inaudible - movements, sure and confident. A cough bends him double - frailty at odds with his new bearing. His bushy brows knit, in sympathy, and he looks at Nurthk. "I'm sorry. He... was. I... I'm sorry I yelled at him. I know he didn't mean anything." He clears his throat, uncomfortably and listens to Raven's rebuke. 

"Yeah. Raven's right, Orbril." He goes over to the bear and puts his hand out, hestitating for a moment before burying his hand in its fur, "I wish we could have done otherwise. He was... a handsome cretaure." Heaving a sigh that stirs old smoke in the deepest recesses of his lungs, and making himself cough again in the process, Oliver turns and heads off to resume his patrol. Good that I have a watch to finish. Nerves won't be letting me sleep for a while. He checks his crossbow over for damage as he makes his sweeps.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 23, 2004)

"I'm certainly not as inclined to describe a creature that tried to kill us as 'handsome,' May the Light Strike Such Blasphemy from my tongue. Save your honorifics for those noble animals who gave their lives on the _proper_ side of the conflict, wanting nothing but peace and the occasional pat on the head."

Fendric's watery, withering glare leaves Oliver as quickly as it settled there, and focuses on the bear, as if he were expecting it to erupt into flame. Finally, as Oliver sheathes his weapons, Fendric walks away from the bear, nodding backward at it as he faces the others.

"Anyone needing additional clothing for the passes could do worse than to take a blade to this bear. Pelor Forbid we should waste what is sent against us, I suppose."


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 23, 2004)

"Nurthk, we better drag this carcass away from camp, the smell will attract scavengers and predators. We can skin it if you want, but it'll be an uncomfortable, smelly burden."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 23, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> (If Griscle is irretrievably dead [I think only Festy knows for sure],




[ooc: -12, dead before he hit the ground]




			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> "After all, we all loved him, and he deserves the Highest Honour."




"He does," Nurthk replies.

He had not bothered to spare a moment even to wipe his axe blades clean. As soon as he had confirmed Griscle was dead, he stood silently over his old friend's remains. His grim visage was almost disturbing in the light of the camp fire.

"Nothing this important is easy, or completed without loss. He is the first, let us hope he is the last too," Nurthk's voice is solemn.




			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Alexander comes forward as well, whining plaintively at Griscle.




"Hush now," he says quietly to Alexander, crouching down and giving him a rub behind the ears.

_Griscle loved it when I did that. Funny, even after the flight is over, the remaining few of us seem to killed off by fate. One by one._




			
				Sparky said:
			
		

> His bushy brows knit, in sympathy, and he looks at Nurthk. "I'm sorry. He... was. I... I'm sorry I yelled at him. I know he didn't mean anything."




Nurthk nods.

"No need to apologise, he held nothing against you. I knew him well. A finer death than that is hard to come by," he manages a smile and pats Oliver on the shoulder.




			
				Sparky said:
			
		

> "I wish we could have done otherwise. He was... a handsome cretaure."




Nurthk nods in agreement.




			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Nurthk, we better drag this carcass away from camp, the smell will attract scavengers and predators. We can skin it if you want, but it'll be an uncomfortable, smelly burden."




"I'm no leatherworker, but making clothes would take far more time than what we have, so I'm not inclined to try," the sudden change of subject doesn't seem to bother Nurthk, "I don't want to take too long on this though, Griscle needs burial."

Nurthk casts aside his axe and goes about helping move the bear corpse.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 24, 2004)

The gnome looks up at Raven a harrowed look on his face 

"Your right" he says quietly in acknowledgement of the rebuke "but bears don't act that way - something drove it here."

He goes silent and considers what else could have been done and then realises that it doesn't matter - until Fendric disrespects the bear

"whether bear or dog both were handsome, noble beasts" the gnome says "we should honour both regardless, is no fault of these if us sentient beasts abose them!"

He then goes forward and places his hand upon the bears head offering his own prayer for its spirit "_return to the Land my brother_"

That done he  looks up with a grin "ya know taking the hide'll be too much work, but bear meat can be mighty tastey..."


----------



## dpdx (Mar 26, 2004)

Orbril said:
			
		

> He goes silent and considers what else could have been done and then realises that it doesn't matter - until Fendric disrespects the bear
> 
> "whether bear or dog both were handsome, noble beasts" the gnome says "we should honour both regardless, is no fault of these if us sentient beasts abose them!"



Fendric turns as if Orbril had hit him with a sling bullet. 

"Feh. Boarswater. That beast..." Fendric nods toward the bear, "...caused the death of our friend, Griscle, and would have killed some of us if we'd let it, praise Pelor we did not. 

So listen: I'll grant you that you have not before experienced the way of one of these strange assaults with us, Master Orbril. 

But as the usual target of said assault, I've learned who my friends are, and who they are not, and I'll save my blessings for my friends, if you don't mind. Pray you learn the difference as well, and quickly, before it cost all of us in the learning."

Fendric almost settles back to his area, when he turns around again. "Pity we haven't the time to mount that stupid thing's head on a stake, May it Burn in the Nine Hells, lest it discourage lesser woodland creatures so dominated into leaping at our throats while we sleep. I'd almost prefer humans as enemies, that I might learn something from them first."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "I'd almost prefer humans as enemies, that I might learn something from them first."




_I know I would._

Nurthk smiles darkly as he helps move the bear. 

_Cuthbert knows they'd be lighter, and probably more deserving._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 27, 2004)

_(Moving along...)_

Fendric: The rest of the night passes more peacefully... Completing your morning prayers with the sunrise, you are allowed a bit of quiet time-passing with Hiritus while the others complete their rest.

A few minutes after dawn, however, Hiritus spots something to the East, down the way you came... Figures, moving through the brush, already quite close, forty yards at most... As he tries to point them out, they stand, and begin their charge: Orcs, about a dozen of them.

Hiritus begins to wake the others... Immediate actions? _(And initiative rolls?)_


----------



## dpdx (Mar 27, 2004)

Fendric, clasping his holy symbol, forms the words to _Shield of Faith_, and as he casts it, moves to wake the rest of the party along with Hiritus.

[Fendric casts _Shield of Faith_ - AC 18 for the next 4 minutes.]

[Initiative: 1! (yay!)]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 27, 2004)

Fendric There is enough time to invoke your _Shield of Faith_ and help the others up -- barely. Shortly after your spell is cast, they are within range to send a large battle-cry and a small volley of thick stone spears your way... One comes close to hitting you, and another catches Hiritus deep in the hip. The rest fall to the ground, harming no one.

Now that they are closer, you have a better survey of their numbers: The javelin-throwers have paused to ready a set of crude stone axes; coming around on either side are screaming orcs wielding larger blades, odd in construction but resembling scythes and falchions respectively; jogging to the right of this pack are two large, well-built Orc weapons -- a single- and double-axe respectively; coming up behind this group is a huffing helmeted fellow too far for his breastplate, carrying a greatsword of human make; and, shouting and struggling to keep up with the rest, a tall figure hidden behind a rather fine suit of full-plate, waving a well-made bastard-sword.

Map at the start of initiative order (once it's in):


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *            *     *              
 5         *  *                 
 6    *                      
 7       Y  L       *   O  o   
 8   *        B         H n 
 9           B   *       @ N
10 *         B          S 
11         Y  B          F R    
12    * W     *          *       
13        * L   *   *         
14  *                     *   
15       D     *    *  *        
16  *   *   A                
17              *  *       *    
18 P        *                   

F = Fendric    R = Raven
O = Oliver     o = Orbril
N = Nurthk     n = Niccolo
H = Hiritus    S = Shavah

@ = campfire   * = Tree

B = Battleaxe
Y = Scythe     L = Falchion
D = Double-axe A = Greataxe
W = Greatsword P = Full plate
```


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 27, 2004)

Nurthk rises from his slumber quicker than before, now that he's used to it. He calmly plucks his weapon from beside him and moves towards the closest orcs with cold, measured steps.

"Flee while you still have legs to carry you, meatbags!" he yells at them.

Initiative: 12

(power attack [-2] with 2 handed weapon)

attack (d20+6) 22, dmg (d8+10) 15

Nurthk's AC: 17

[ooc: thought i'd include more details in my attack rolls, seeing as the players do all the rolls i thought it'd be good include some explanatory text.]


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 28, 2004)

Waking up being charged by orcs is not a good thing, especially if you have a gut feeling they might just be there because you"culled" their numbers a bit last time you passed.

Raven strings his bow whilst cursing, then proceeds to feather evry orc that seems to get in range.

+10 longbow (1d8+3), +8/+8 if > 30 ft, +9/+9 if < 30 ft
so that makes for attack the first round to th closest orc : +18 dmg 11, +17 dmg 9 if he's > then 30 ft.

Raven will cover the front-line fighters, if the orcs break the line or if they get too close he'll drop his bow and go for his two-hander.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 28, 2004)

_Init 19_

Hearing the ruckus Orbril rolls to his feet sees the orcs and immediate runs for the nearest cover and thereupon casts entangle on the area around the orcs, hoping that should be enough to stall them whilst the others get up and ready...


----------



## Uriel (Mar 28, 2004)

OoC:Yay!! ORCS!!!! Kill.

Initiative _'20'_+3=23

Niccolo casts _Hypnotic Pattern_ on as many Orcs as he can catch.
<DC 16>

When next he acts, he will draw his blade and sing <Inspire Courage>, rallying his companions with tales of great heroes.

OoC:Afterwards, Cure Light Wounds, defensively, as needed.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 28, 2004)

Niccolo: The orcs prove more susceptible than the bear: A few are immediately entranced by your dazzling scheme of colors. _(See map.)_

Orbril: At your command, the roots of the trees come forth from beneath the earth, wrapping tightly around the limbs of your attackers. About half manage to escape the ensnarement -- but, fortunately, about half don't. _(See map.)_

Nurthk: Moving into the path of the nearest unensnared orc's charge, you can clearly see already the point in space where the flight of his body will meet the arc of your axe. _(Since you aren't in range to attack any, and your description didn't sound like you wanted to charge, I'll handle it as a readied action.)_

Raven: Ducking around a tree to get a better line of sight, it seems like the most threatening is the one Nurthk has stepped in front of -- with one well-placed arrow, you soften the foe up a bit for your companion.

_(Current map: )_


```
[size=2]  ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *                 
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]                
 7[color=SandyBrown]+[/color]      Y  [color=SandyBrown]L +[/color]     *   O  o   
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *[/color]        B      N  H n 
 9           [color=SandyBrown]B +[/color] *       @ 
10 [color=SandyBrown]*         B +[/color]        S 
11         [color=Lime]Y  B[/color] [color=SandyBrown]+[/color]        F     
12    [color=SandyBrown]* W     * +[/color]       R*       
13        [color=SandyBrown]*[/color] [color=YellowGreen]L[/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]          *   
15       D     [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]    *  *
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *   A +[/color]            
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]P+       *+[/color]                  
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]               *      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color], [color=Lime]Fascinated[/color], [color=YellowGreen]Both[/color][/size]
```

And then the orcs attack.

The first runs out of the entangled region, putting a tree between Nurthk and himself while he evaluates the circumstances. Another breaks free and moves to join him, a few steps away.

The orc shot by Raven charges at Nurthk and finds only Nurthk's axehead. He falls immediately in a pathetic heap.

The next on down the line fails to break free of the entanglement, while the orc next to him doesn't bother to try: Instead, he slaps the unentangled orc down the line on the back of the head, to get him moving. Startled, he stumbles a few feet then speeds up into a charge toward Raven, swinging his axe broadly at the hunter. _*(attack 21, damage 6)*_

As the two orcs in front of him sit dazzled, the heavy swordsman tears himself violently from among the roots, and pushes himself a few steps forward. Meanwhile, the orc with the double-axe heads quickly out of the entangled area, and advances toward Raven.

The remaining orcs -- the heavy axeman and the one in the full-plate -- are unable to break free of their bonds.

Hiritus, ignoring the pain in his side, moves to strike the scythe-carrier near Nurthk, scoring no small hit. Shavah jogs after him, to deliver some needed healing.

_(Autopilot, since Sparky's out o' town: )_ Oliver jogs back behind the firepit to provide some needed longer-distance support with his crossbow, but fails to score a hit.

_(Current map: )_


```
[size=2]  ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *                 
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]     YHS                
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]  L  *      o   
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]     xN    n 
 9           [color=SandyBrown]B +[/color] *       @O 
10 [color=SandyBrown]*         B +[/color]          
11         [color=Lime]Y   [/color] [color=SandyBrown]+[/color]        F     
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]W   *[color=SandyBrown] +[/color]      BR*       
13        [color=SandyBrown]*[/color] [color=YellowGreen]L[/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]      D   *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]    *  *
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *   A +[/color]            
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]P+       *+[/color]                  
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]               *      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color], [color=Lime]Fascinated[/color], [color=YellowGreen]Both[/color][/size]
```


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 28, 2004)

After effectively neutralizing his first opponent, Nurthk makes his way over to flank Hiritus' opponent. He puts too much power into the swing, making it an easy one to avoid.

Nurthk:

(power attack [-2] with 2 handed weapon)

attack (d20+8) 13, dmg (d8+10) 14


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 28, 2004)

*i got lucky*

Dropping his bow, Raven draws his twohander, taking a swing at the orc, putting his might into the swing. (Power attack -3:+3, attack nat 20, crit threat +20, dmg 16(*2 if crit) (initiative +14)(AC 17)


----------



## dpdx (Mar 29, 2004)

*Fendric: AC 18, Init: 1, HP 33/33.*

[_Can we get an idea of where in the round we are? I presume that it's the end of the first normal round, and that the orcs go sometime before Fendric does._]

Fendric turned back around toward the enemy just in time to see one of the battleaxe wielders come up to Raven, and summarily take a mighty hit from the woodsman's two-hander.

Fendric waited to see if Raven's blow would be enough to finish it; if it weren't, Fendric would assist the vile creature's journey to the Abyss with his own flail hand. If it were, Fendric could be more helpful enlisting Pelor's help for his comrades once again...

[Conditional action: 

If Raven has not already killed the orc immediately in front of him, draw flail (free), move 10' to W10, V11 (move action, flanking) and attack: Attack: 19 +4 = 23; Damage: 5. 

If the orc in front of Raven is dead, move 5' to X10 and cast _Bless_. _Bless_: +1 to attacks and saves vs. fear for all allies for the next 24 rounds.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 29, 2004)

_(Sorry, should have mentioned it's Fendric's initiative -- after delaying your initiative, the order is Niccolo, Orbril, Nurthk, Raven, Fendric, Orcs, then Hiritus, Shavah, and Oliver)_

Niccolo: Your song fills the clearing, lifting the hearts of your allies. _*(+1 morale bonus to attack and damage; I'll assume you've all included this in your rolls henceforth, unless specified otherwise.)*_

Orbril: Your thrashing roots capture another: The scythe-wielder already held entranced by Niccolo's _hypnotic pattern_. The big fellow with the greatsword manages to keep his legs up enough to keep moving, however. _(Your action this round is still available.)_

Nurthk: As you slip around Shavah and Hiritus, your target takes a poorly-timed swing at you. _*(Attack 14 Damage 13 respectively)*_ Though your the path of your own axe looks little better, your target is so intent on aggression that he does little to avoid it -- as he regains his balance, he looks to be severely injured, but definitely still in fighting form.

Raven: "Fighting form," however, is not a term one could use to describe your adversary: Striking just under his leather armor, your swing continues cleanly through to the other side, leaving him in two parts at your feet.

Fendric: Your nearest adversary is dead, and Niccolo's song seems that it will provide as much aid as your blessing _(meta: both give a morale bonus, which won't stack)_... Change of action?

_(Battle status: After Orbril and Fendric have chosen actions, it'll be the orcs' turn.)_


```
[size=2]  ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *                 
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]    NYHS                
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]  L  *      o   
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]     x     n 
 9           [color=SandyBrown]B +[/color] *       @O 
10 [color=SandyBrown]*         B +[/color]          
11         [color=YellowGreen]Y   [/color] [color=SandyBrown]+[/color]        F     
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]W   *[color=SandyBrown] +[/color]      xR*       
13        [color=SandyBrown]*[/color] [color=YellowGreen]L[/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]      D   *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]    *  *
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *   A +[/color]            
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]P+       *+[/color]                  
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]               *      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color], [color=Lime]Fascinated[/color], [color=YellowGreen]Both[/color][/size]
```


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 29, 2004)

_(Double-post, go boards go.)_


----------



## dpdx (Mar 29, 2004)

*Fendric: AC 18, Init: 1, HP 33/33*

[_Erm, crap, okay, then._]

Fendric moves around to the other side of the tree (Y12, X13), and awaits the doubleaxe-wielder with Raven.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 29, 2004)

_(Autopilotting Orbril on full defense, and fixing the map to account for his requested move... Feel free to backtrack if it doesn't confuse the course of events.)_

Fendric moves around the tree from Raven as the orcs advance.

The orc flanked by Nurthk and Hiritus steps away, out of flanking (now flanking Nurthk), and takes another shaky swing *(Attack 15, Damage 13)*. His partner-in-flanking's blade follows a much crueler path toward the half-orc *(Attack 29, Damage 14)*, and he grins with twisted glee.

The first of the entangled battleaxe wielders fails to escape his bonds, but the other wrenches himself out violently, and advances beyond the edge of the twisting roots. The big swordsman shakes the scythewielder to his left out of his enthrallment, then continues to make his way out of the area. The others struggle against the hard roots, but fail to tear free.

The orc with the double-axe takes a step inward, turning through one strike and Raven and bringing around another. *(Attack 21, Damage 16; and Attack 16, Damage 10)*

Clutching his hip, Hiritus moves to keep pace with the scythe-bearer behind Nurthk, stabbing weakly into only leather. Shavah, seeing that this orc is wounded, does not want to give him time to swing again: Quickly, she steps into Hiritus' fresh footprints and slides her sword across the orc's side, drawing blood, but not much.

_(Autopilot)_ Oliver takes a shot at the axeman who just emerged from the _entanglement_, tagging his shoulder with a mean crossbow bolt.

_(Niccolo's initiative up next, although everyone has an action before any enemies/NPCs do.)_


```
[size=2]  ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    YH           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]    N  S                
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]  L  *         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]     x     n 
 9           [color=SandyBrown]B +[/color] *       @Oo 
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           +[/color] B                
11         [color=SandyBrown]Y    +[/color]          
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]  W [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color]      xR*       
13        [color=SandyBrown]*[/color] [color=YellowGreen]L[/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *  D F
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]          *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]    *  *
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *   A +[/color]            
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]P+       *+[/color]                  
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]               *      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color], [color=Lime]Fascinated[/color], [color=YellowGreen]Both[/color][/size]
```


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2004)

Abandoning his thoughts of _Inspiration_, Niccolo moves to Murthk and casts _Cure light Wounds_ on his friend < rolled a '1'. ack...5 HP total>.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 29, 2004)

[_I'm presuming the first attack got him. If not, obviously, I'll save the spell and take a swing._]

Fendric's instincts get the better of him, and before he can swing around to bring his flail to bear on the other side of the double-axe, he clutches his holy symbol with his shield hand and touches Raven with the flail hand, entreating Pelor for healing aid on the woodsman's behalf.

[_Cure Moderate Wounds_ on Raven, for 15 points healing. (Sorry, almost got all of it.  )]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 30, 2004)

Nurthk growls as a falchion leaves its mark on him. His double axe twirl above his head as he moves to finish the orc with a scythe.

Attacks scythe-wielder, if he falls after first attack second is on falchion wielder:

1st: attack 25, damage 6
2nd: attack 16, damage 6


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 30, 2004)

*AC 17 hp 29/36*

Raven staggers back from the attack, a grubt of pain escaping his lips. Moments later he can feel the blessing of the gods running through his veins, the severe wound on his chest closing before his very eyes. With renewed vigor he takes a swing at his opponent, whirling his twohander high above his head, then striking down with all his might (power attack -2/+2 +1 song, +20, dmg 12)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 31, 2004)

Niccolo: You get to Nurthk and provide him healing with no difficulty _(technically it's out of your movement range, but it would have made sense to have started the previous round, when you were on auto-pilot.)_

Orbril's on full defense. _(again, backtrack if it's sensical)_ The big swordsman is, again, not entangled.

Nurthk: Your first opponent does indeed fall to the first hit; before he's hit the ground your second attack connects well with the falchion-wielder behind you.

Raven: Your attack is too well-placed for your adversary to step to safety: Tearing through studded leather, you leave a deep gash along his chest.

Fendric: As Raven carries the swing through, you have ample opportunity to lean over and deliver some needed healing... After only moments he looks to be in much better shape.

Nurthk's new target strikes back, sweeping his blade fast through the air toward Nurthk's body. *(Attack 18, damage 16)*

The axeman in the brush breaks free at last, and takes a few steps out into the unentangled. His companion, who escaped just seconds before, finishes surveying the situation, and decides to side-charge Raven, sweeping his axe as he assumes position behind the hunter. *(Attack 27, Damage 6)*

The other scythe-wielder struggles among the roots; his companion begins to come out of his daze on his own, and the heavy swordsman who stands beside him makes his way to the edge of the overgrowth...

Raven's double-axed opponent brings another pair of jerkily turning attacks at him, taking advantage of his comrade's distraction. *(Attack 30, Damage 14; Attack 17, Damage 7)*

The two others trapped by Orbril's brushwork again fail to escape. The one in plate calls out in Orcish, across the clearing: "_Healers!_ Kill the healers first!"

Hiritus makes a turn around Nurthk to attack the falchion-wielder, but again misses. Shavah moves to flank with the young devotee of Pelor, but her sword also fails to find its mark.

_(autopilot)_ Oliver let's his crossbow fall, drawing instead his shortswords, and moving to flank the orc who charged Raven this round. He attacks, and though the wound is on the wrong side for anyone nearby to see it, it's clear by the orc's expression that it is not minor.

_(Back up to Niccolo again. I'm correct about the expiration of Hypnotic Pattern on your initiative, correct?)_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    x           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]  H N                
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]  L n*         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color] B S x      
 9           [color=SandyBrown]  +[/color] *       @ o 
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           +[/color]          O       
11         [color=SandyBrown]Y    [/color]W        B       
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]    [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color]      xR*       
13        [color=SandyBrown]* L[/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *  D F
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]          *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]    *  *
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *   A +[/color]            
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]P+       *+[/color]                  
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]               *      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color]
```


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2004)

Nurthk is left staggering from the second attack, a trickle of blood runs from the corners of his mouth. Regardless, he straightens himself up, and attacks the falchion wielder with the last of his strength.

1st: attack (d20+7) 16, damage (d8+5) 13
2nd: attack (d20+7) 15, damage (d8+3) 5

"They're after the healers!" he yells before collapsing.

[ooc: He's at exactly 0 when his turn comes up, unless he's healed before his initiative.]


----------



## dpdx (Mar 31, 2004)

Fendric decides that healing Raven every time he gets hit is like fighting to stop the tide; flail hand still on his holy symbol, he casts at D this time. After he finishes the spell, he takes 5' step to Y12 and attempts to distract B at X11.

[_Hold Person_ on D; D makes Will save DC 16 or is magically held; maximum 4 rounds; D may attempt to save each round to break the effect.]


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2004)

OoC: The Hypnotic Pattern lasts until my Initiative, correct.

IC

Niccolo repeats his action, casting(defensively) _Cure Light Wounds_ on Nurthk < 11 HP this time>.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 31, 2004)

Darts, Sling shot or Alchemist fire? Orbril stays back behind the action considering what to toss into the combat without causing accidental harm to his companions. He eventually decides to sling some shot at the Orcs still entangled amongst the branches, roots and vines...


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 31, 2004)

*Hp 2/36 Ac 17*

_This is it. I'm gonna die. I'll see my brother and nephew again. Will they have aged?_

Blood streaming over his face, Raven falls on one knee, his eyes unfocused. He draws breath in ragged gasps, as if he's almost drowning.

_One more. I'll take one more of them ugly tuskers with me. On your feet._

Then, eyes focusing, he gets up , swinging his twohander upwards in a vicious blow.

"CWDMYR, CWDMYR"

(power attack -2/+2 +18 dmg 13)

(ignore this if the damage doesnt kill the orc)

Using the momentum of his blade, he wirls around, taking the orc behind him by surprise with a horizontal chest-high stroke)

(cleave, power attack +2/-2 +19 dmg 12)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 31, 2004)

Niccolo: Your magic brings Nurthk back from the edge of trouble, as your last enthralled opponent shakes finally free of the spell's effect.

Orbril: _(backtracking for a couple of rounds, estimating attack bonus)_ You pelt the trapped orcs with your sling, hitting the one with the scythe and the one with the falchion, but missing the husky fellow with the greatsword -- however, your roots, still active, manage to catch his legs just before he steps free of their threat.

Nurthk: Fighting through your wounds with Niccolo's aid, you manage to lay two both ends of your axe into your adversary. He scowls in pain, clearly near death, but the fire in his eyes keeps him standing.

Raven: Likewise, the swing of your sword looks as though it should have dropped your opponent, yet he remains standing afterward, growling wildly.

Fendric: You cast your spell, but the orc seems to take no notice, continuing his assault with seemingly unstoppable vigor.

Nurthk's attacker, appearing to be on his last legs, turns away from the half-orc and steps into one broad downward stroke at Niccolo. *(Attack 22, Damage 15)* The axeman behind him likewise sends his deep into Shavah's side, wounding Heironeous' soldier severely.

The axeman behind Raven swings a little wildly *(Attack 13, Damage 10)*, but his other opponent turns his attention toward Fendric, stepping in and to the side with two twirls of his double-axe. *(Attack 27 Damage 10; Attack 14 Damage 6)*

The two heavily-armored orcs in the entanglement fail to break free, but the others are at last successful, moving in toward the field of open battle.

Hiritus takes a moment to consider his options, then steps in behind the orc attacking Niccolo, bringing him down at last with one clean hit. Shavah, wounded and outmatched, backpedals and heads behind the nearby tree.

Oliver stabs into the orc behind Raven: This wound you can bear witness to, for it comes through to the other side, so cleanly that the tip of his sword which protrudes from his enemy's throat still gleams in the morning light.

_(Again, back to Niccolo's initiative.)_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    xS           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]    N                
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]  Hxn*         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]  B  x      
 9           [color=SandyBrown]  +[/color] *       @ o 
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           [/color]Y          O       
11         [color=SandyBrown]     W[/color]        x       
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]    [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color]      xR*       
13        [color=SandyBrown]*  [/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *    F
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]L       D *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]    *  *
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *     +[/color]A            
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]P+       *+[/color]                  
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]               *      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color]
```


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2004)

_A shout. Darkness. Hurried, harried. Lumbering shapes. Flare of spells. Song. Guttural commands. Creaking leather. Clashing blades. Hot. Blood._

Oliver blinks coming out of a fugue as the warm rush flows over his sword hand. _Reek. Blood? Hellsfire! Orcs!_ He snatches his blade free as the battle's cacophony crashes in on him. His eyes go wide and he readies himself for another attack. _Raven..._ A cough threatens at the back of his throat and the old man barks in his throat trying to thwart it as he looks wildly around.

"They're after the healers!" cries Nurthk.

The far orc takes Raven across his chest and the big man staggers dropping to a knee. Fendric mutters something and his words impact the far orc. Raven rallies and swings his massive sword in a wide upwards arc - ragged battle cry sounding dangerously wet. _I'd be dead if - Dammit!_ Oliver backpedals as orc blood sprays across his face and Raven swings again. "Gah!"

With a spinning attack the far orc lays into Fendric and slashes the young man twice, horribly. Wiping his bloodied face across his sleeve, Oliver makes a vicious attack of his own, panting as he yanks the blade free of the slumping orc. Glancing warily at the gleaming greatsword of the orc at the edge of the wriththing undergrowth, Oliver sighs inwardly as the roots and vines grab again.


_If you can drop a weapon and draw while moving:_
Dropping one of his swords, Oliver tumbles past the double headed axe wielding ... _This one's pig biting mad. We gotta get out of here._ ... orc and pulls a knife. He sends it flipping and flashing towards the orc's back. He hisses at Fendric, "We gotta get outta here!"

AC: 13

Attack/Damage/Bonus: 17, 1, +10

_If not:_
Oliver eyes the orcs coming out of the tangle of brush and shakes his head, he moves in next to Fendric and makes feints and stabs at the growling orc who - against everything right in the world - is still standing. Low and urgent he says, "We gotta get outta here!"

AC: 13

Attack: Aid Another - +2 to Fendric's AC.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 31, 2004)

*Fendric: Init 1; HP 23/33; AC 18*

[_Beat a DC 16 Will save, huh?_]

Fendric, more than a little surprised that his spell failed to still the axeman, and still more surprised that the axeman's first blow then penetrated his armor, wheels back around in anger to strike the assailant with his flail. "*Back to the Hells with you, miscreant! You have struck your last blow for evil!*"


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 1, 2004)

*Hp 2/36 Ac 17*

With a big hacking cough, Raven musters his strength, lunging with his greatsword.

attack +16, 10 dmg

(if that kills the orc : cleave +15 dmg 12)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 1, 2004)

Nurthk, injured but intent, and seeing no other live orcs closer, moves to flank Hiritus' opponent.

"Cuthbert take you!" he yells in his gutteral native tongue.

He hefts one end of the double axe over his head with both hands, and brings it down onto the orc's shoulder with bone shattering force.

[ooc: power attack -3]

attack (d20+8) 24, damage 17


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 1, 2004)

_(Note for Fendric and Oliver -- by your initiatives, Raven will have already slain your designated target. If you want to change your actions, go for it; otherwise I'll have Fendric on a readied action to attack the first orc to come near him... Now that Sparky's back -- and welcome back! by the way -- I'll be pausing the action after Shavah, so Oliver can respond based on what the orcs have done during their bit.)_


----------



## dpdx (Apr 1, 2004)

*Fendric: Init 1; HP 23/33; AC 18.*

As Fendric bellows his 'promise' at the double-axeman, he sees a blade snake out from beside him and cut the vile creature down. Relieved, Fendric stays his flail hand, and instead reaches for Raven. Finding him, Fendric calls once again on the Healing Power of the Radiant Light...

[Spontaneous Casting: _Silence_ --> _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on Raven: 13 points healing.]


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2004)

Seeing that Raven fares badly, and knowing that he had a single precious _Cure_ Spell left, Niccolo casts _Daze_ upon the Orc facing Raven
 <DC 14>


OoC:I rolled 19 on Concentration check,total 24, it says that full round actions require a Conc if I take the damage while casting it. I think that I am OK. If raven's orc is down, the I will target the next nearest Orc, within 35' or so...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 2, 2004)

Niccolo: Your spell appears to have been successful; the orc sways, off-balance, in the morning mist.

Orbril: _(auto-pilot)_ Twirling your sling, you land a bullet in the shoulder of the scythe-wielder at the edge of the entanglement.

Nurthk: The head of your axe buries deep into the orc's shoulder, clearly connecting with a few vitals: He falls dead to the ground at your feet.

Raven: Your two-hander deals an equally lethal blow to the orc with the double-axe who stands in assault of Fendric.

Fendric: Your spell restores Raven to fighting health, as the other orcs move in...

The scythe-wielder comes around the tree toward Niccolo, swinging a broad upward stroke *(Attack 23, Damage 13)*

The rotund swordsman wrenches free of the tangling roots, growling, and steps forth into the clearing. The axeman likewise emerges, jogging around trees to box in Fendric as best he can.

The orc in the full-plate again fails to break free. "Keep pushing!" he calls. "We have them soon!"

Hiritus steps back a bit, dodging a hand down to Niccolo and saying a prayer under his breath *(Healed 6 hp)*. Shavah moves to give the same *(Healed 10 hp)*. "This is the last I have," she says, under her breath.

_(Oliver's initiative, then back through the rest of the group. Sorry there's no April Fool's gag this year -- I'm just running low on clever -- but you still get 10 XP if you can work "It's a trap!" into your post.)_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    x           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]    H S               
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] N xn*         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]  x Yx      
 9           [color=SandyBrown]  +[/color] *       @ o 
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           +[/color]          O       
11         [color=SandyBrown]     +[/color]  W     x       
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]    [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color]      x *       
13        [color=SandyBrown]*  [/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *   RF A
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]L       x *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]    *  *
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *     +[/color]             
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]P+       *+[/color]                  
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]               *      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color]
```


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 2, 2004)

Noticing that most of the Orcs are now free of the entanglement Orbril decides to up the anti slightly, he stays concealed and casting produce flame hurls it directly at the Scythe Weilding Orc.

(Edit Attack 15 Damage 5
Ranged BAb +4, Damage 1d6+1 (max range 120 ft)- _not sure what happens if it misses_ ps AC 16 Leather Armour +1 Init +6)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 2, 2004)

OoC: Ack! I have 1 HP left...Desperate situation...Is my dog in the battle? I know he's no trained Wardog, but most dogs with any cajones would be biting at an attacker, I would think.

IC

Niccolo <defensively, Conc roll 13+5=18> casts _Ghost Sound_, causing a point off into the woods to erupt with _Elvish_ 'Orcs, this way!'


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 2, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC: Ack! I have 1 HP left...[/COLOR]




_(Not counting the healing given by Shavah and Hiritus, I assume? -- it totalled 16 points.)_


----------



## dpdx (Apr 2, 2004)

*Fendric: Init 1; HP 23/33; AC 18.*

[_Tonguez, you roll the attack and damage on that flame yourself._]

Fendric turns to face the axeman. Stepping forward at an angle to him, he swings his flail.

[5' step to Y12. Attack: 17; Damage: 6.]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 2, 2004)

Nurthk roars something incomprehensible and offensive in orcish as he moves to flank Niccolo's scythe wielding assailant. Again he puts his effort into a single big swing.

[ooc: power attack -3]

attack: rolled 14 + 8 = 22, damage: rolled 3 + 13 = 16


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 2, 2004)

_Not dead yet, you basterds._

Taking a five foot step towards the orc attacking fendor, Raven takes another wild swing, but overbalances (power attack -2/+2 +13 dmg 10)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 2, 2004)

Oliver: You move in to distract the axeman from Fendric. *(Fendric: That's +2 to your AC)*

Niccolo: Your sounds seem to attract the attention of the orc in full-plate, but the others are too caught up in battle to notice much.

Meanwhile, Alexander bites at your attacker, but misses both times. _(A backtrack to last round where he would have bitten as well; good call btw.)_

Orbril: Your gust of flame hurls through the air a bit to high, dissipating over your targets head, singing only the tree he stands beside.

Nurthk: Your attack wounds the scythe-wielder deeply, but he remains standing.

Raven: Stepping past Fendric, your wild swing still catches the orc with the greataxe, sending him turning, but not seeming to catch anything too vital.

Fendric: Your flail smacks flatly against the orc's tough skull, not quite so mightily as you had once dreamed. It seems to anger him as much as it wounds him.

Stepping out of flanking, the orc attacking Niccolo sweeps his scythe fiercely at the gnome. *(Attack 24, Damage 17)*

The heavy fellow in the breastplate, finding his path to any healer blocked, steps to flank Nurthk, putting his weight into a hard swing of his greatsword. *(Nat 20, Nat 1 confirm, 20 damage)*

The orc beside Fendric swings his greataxe broadly at the healer. *(Attack 17, Damage 16)* From behind, the falchion wielder charges in; the stab of his blade is well-aimed, but Oliver deftly reaches in with his own to deflect it. *(Attack 18, Damage 13)*

The large orc in the full-plate finally breaks free, and begins to circle around the zone of tangling roots. He calls out: "Voices southeast! On watch!"

Hiritus, sighting that Nurthk and Niccolo are both in trouble, steps around to flank the scythe-wielder. He cries: "In Pelor's name, I strike thee down!" And does, in fact, strike his opponent down.

Shavah swallows hard from behind he tree, utters a prayer for Heironeous' protection, and moves to distract the swordsman from Nurthk.

_(Back to Oliver's initiative, then on through again.)_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    x           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]                     
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]  Hxn*         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]  xx x      
 9           [color=SandyBrown]  +[/color] * N S   @ o 
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           +[/color]    W                
11         [color=SandyBrown]     +[/color]        xO       
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]    [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color]      x *F     
13        [color=SandyBrown]*  [/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *    LRA
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]        x *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]    *  *
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *     +[/color]             
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]++       *+[/color]                  
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20   P [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]               *      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color]
```


----------



## dpdx (Apr 2, 2004)

*Fendric: Init 1, HP 23/33, AC 20*

Hearing the sound of Oliver's blade resounding off the weapon behind him, Fendric mutters a silent prayer of thanks as he observes A for signs of life. (_If there's anything I can do to help along your demise..._)

[Fendric steps 5' to Z12 and swings at A unless he's dead by Fendric's initiative, otherwise remains in place and swings to disarm L.

Attack: 13;  Damage: 6]


----------



## Sparky (Apr 2, 2004)

With a great cracking and snapping the orcs at the edge of the entanglement break free. Oliver gathers himself. _Look alive, Seb. One hit and you're worm meat._ Chills run up Oliver's spine as Fendric's prayers retore Raven. Oliver spares a look at the young cleric, whose eyes burn with holy fury. _I remember that. Power. Anger. Righteousness._ Slim blades weaving and flashing he labors to turn the blades aimed at the young half-elf. Panting, he circles the vicious orcs and spots the heavy plate orc circling the growth. "There!" he shouts, pointing as he moves in behind the nasty looking orc with the fachion. The world collapses to a small, small place. A place of shifting armor. Flashes of cloth, skin, steel. Oliver sees his opening and lunges.

Attack/Damage/Bonus: _20_, 2, +7    Crit confirm: 9
Attack/Damage/Bonus: 23, 1, +10

AC: 13


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 2, 2004)

Oliver: Turning past the trees, you blade finds the back of the falchion-wielder. It looks as though one more hit should finish him off, but the way they've been fighting through their injuries, it might have to be a pretty good hit...

_(It's more than five feet to move into flanking, so you only get your primary attack... On the plus side, this cancels out the -2 for TWF, which made that first attack a critical. Rolled the extra d6 for damage already -- I'm assuming your bonus to damage is +0 aside from sneak attack?)_

Re: Map, the only significant change is that Raven now gets a flanking bonus against that falchion wielder.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2004)

OOC: If you move you can't make the second attack with your off-hand weapon? Like full attack? And how does +2 on a 9 make the crit? Boy, combat. What a mess. I'll take my answers off the air... er, in the OOC thread.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2004)

OoC:With the 16 HP of healing + my 1 HP,and the 17 HP of damage, I am at 0... Guess I'll fall down now. I really didn't want to use my last 1st spell, but I fear that I need a CLW, so...casting defensively rolled a 7+4=11HP.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 3, 2004)

The orc's greatsword catches Nurthk square in the back. There's an audible crunch, a grunt, and Nurthk collapses. He's not dead yet but he bleeds so badly that he's likely to die at any moment.

[ooc: -9hp]


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 3, 2004)

seeing his companions dropping Orbril realises that he must change tact. He pulls out his potion vial and a couple of tanglefoot bags in the other incase he gets attacked and moves out trying to dodge up towards the fallen Nurthk and administer the potion of cure light wounds...


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 3, 2004)

_That looks bad. Send your regards to my brother, friend._

Seeing Nurthk go down fills raven with desperate strength. Whirling his blade high overhead he strikes down with all his might at the axewielder, the blade biting deep.

(attck 19+7 crit conf 6+7 dmg 8+4 (*2?) if dead cleave to falchion wielder 12+7+2 dmg 4+4)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 4, 2004)

Niccolo: Remaining on the ground, you heal yourself enough to remain in the battle.

Orbril: Scuttling over, you get in range to deliver the potion to Nurthk...

Nurthk: _(collapsed.)_

Raven: Your blade lifts cleanly through the axeman, and continues along its arc to meet the falchion-wielder behind you, who likewise falls beneath its edge.

_(Fendric's initiative, as both of his indicated targets are now dropped... Not sure if the swordsman is in range to attack -- it's 25 feet to get to the swordsman, and there's no line for a charge.)_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    x           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]                     
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]  Hxn*         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]  xx x      
 9           [color=SandyBrown]  +[/color] * N S   @ o 
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           +[/color]    W                
11         [color=SandyBrown]     +[/color]        x       
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]    [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color]      x *F     
13        [color=SandyBrown]*  [/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *   OxRx
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]        x *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]    *  *
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *     +[/color]             
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]++       *+[/color]                  
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20   P [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]               *      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color]
```


----------



## dpdx (Apr 4, 2004)

*Fendric: Init 1, HP 23/33, AC 18*

[_Is Nurthk gonna make it?_]

Thanking the Divine Providence of the Holy Light for Raven's prowess with the two-hander, Fendric turns toward the other group. 

Seeing Nurthk down, and an Orc still standing, Fendric steps over a body, and proceeds toward W, shouting a taunt at him:

"Were you after the healers, orc? Well, here I am!"

[Move full (20') to U11, attempt to distract W.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 4, 2004)

_(dp, knew you'd pull through and make it a short delay  Good timing)_

Fendric: Your words attract the swordsman's attention -- it's not clear that he knows their meaning, but it seems at least that he recognizes a taunt, and he's quick to respond.

Stepping forward, he growls, and almost topples over from the weight of his own swing. *(Attack 15, Damage 27)*

Heading around the edge of the entanglement, the full-plated orc calls out to his companion: "Markuth! Golth's dead, and so are the others... Can you and I take all these?"

Meanwhile, Orbril scuttles in near to Nurthk -- not wanting to waste time, Hiritus reaches out to take the potion and administer it immediately. *(Nurthk: Healed 8 hp.)*

Shavah, capitalizing on Fendric's distraction, steps back and swipes with her sword at the back of the swordsman's neck... She connects, but not deeply, and the orc looks back in anger.

_(Oliver's initiative, then back through the rest of the order.)_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    x           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]                     
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]   xn*         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]  xHox      
 9           [color=SandyBrown]  +[/color] * NS    @   
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           +[/color]     W                
11         [color=SandyBrown]     +[/color]     F  x       
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]    [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color]      x *     
13        [color=SandyBrown]*  [/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *   OxRx
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]        x *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]    *  *
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *     +[/color]             
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]++       *+[/color]                  
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color] P             *      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color]
```


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 4, 2004)

*Hp 15/36 ac 17*

Raven picks up his bow (move action) and fires it (st action) to the orc nearest to fendric 3+10=13 to hit, +1 if <30 fr, dmg 5+3 = 8.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2004)

Nurthk's twisted dreams and a clear but distant pain, fading in and out constantly, seem to ease. He stops bleeding, and stabilizes.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 4, 2004)

Niccolo, refreshed by the use of his last precious _Cure_ spell, quickly climbs to his feet and stabs at the Orc closest <throws a dagger if one isn't close enough>.

OoC:Attack 11+6=17. 3 damage. What about Alexander? Get'em Boy!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2004)

"Fen, you damn fool!" Oliver growls as he rushes to Fendric's side. He dives and rolls up on the orc's left and making ostentatious jabs that, hopefully, the orc cannot ignore.

AC: 13
Attack: 19 (hits AC 10 to Aid Fendric's AC)
Tumble: 22

OOC: Would an attack get bonus damage any time an opponent is flanked or only if Oliver himself is doing the flanking? Thanks for the clarifications on the second sneak attack/full round action business.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 4, 2004)

Oliver: _(autopilot, held initiative)_ Holding back, you look for a good spot to flank or strike.

Niccolo: You dive in with your dagger, stabbing not-too-deeply into the orc's thigh.

Orbril: _(semi-autopilot)_ Seeing the opportunity present itself, you move over and toss your tanglefoot bag. It's a direct hit, although the orc seems to catch his feet enough to avoid being stuck in place.

Nurthk: _(unconscious)_

Raven: Firing under Fendric's arm, your bow catches the edge of the orc's breastplate, just barely deflecting away from a successful strike.

_(Oliver and Fendric's initiative left before the orcs'...)_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    x           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]                     
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]   x *         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]  xH x      
 9           [color=SandyBrown]  +[/color] * NSn   @   
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           +[/color]   o W                
11         [color=SandyBrown]     +[/color]     F  x       
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]    [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color]      x *     
13        [color=SandyBrown]*  [/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *   OxRx
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]        x *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]    *  *
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *     +[/color]             
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]++       *+[/color]                  
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color] P             *      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color]
```


----------



## dpdx (Apr 4, 2004)

*Fendric: Init 1; HP 23/33; AC 20*

[_Looks like Oliver's post crossed with yours, GP._]

Pleased that he managed to divert the swordsman's attention, Fendric's eyes take on a near-feral gleam as he faces down an ancestral half-enemy. As the swordsman's blade comes arcing through, Fendric manages to move aside and deflect it past with the shield, laughing at the orc as he does so.

The arrow flying past where his flail hand used to be, Fendric manages to snap back into the here-and-now, snarling "Someone take care of that archer!" as he lays into a blow on the swordsman.

[Attack W with flail: 14; Damage: 5.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 5, 2004)

_(Good catch, I probably would have missed the post otherwise.)_

Oliver: _(backtrack, held initiative cancelled)_ Rolling in beside Fendric, you manage to provide some distraction to the attacking orc.

Fendric: Struggling to dodge through the strands of Orbril's tanglefoot, the orc manages to get a plated shoulder up just in time to deflect your coming flail.

Grinning, he turns and takes a more careful swipe at you. *(Natural 20, crit confirm 16, 17 damage)* It's too much to avoid, but between Oliver's coverage and Orbril's sticky net, he at least can't reach anything vital. Stepping out of flanking, he calls back to the orc in full-plate: "'ey don't seem like too much trouble! Hurry up and get over here!"

Grumbling, the plated orc jogs on his way, carefully sticking to the edge of Orbril's entanglement.

Shavah, seeing an opportunity, spins about Niccolo and moves to a position opposite Oliver. Her own attack fails to connect, but as he turns to duck it the swordsman at least leaves an opening...

Hiritus takes a moment to choose his line on the target, then slips in between Niccolo and Shavah, and stabs with the full force his tired body can muster into the orc's hip. It's the deepest wound the opponent has suffered yet, and he seems by no means happy about it.

_(Oliver's initiative, then on through the order again.)_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    x           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]                     
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]   x *         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]  xx x      
 9           [color=SandyBrown]  +[/color] * N nHS @   
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           +[/color]   o  W                
11         [color=SandyBrown]     +[/color]    OF  x       
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]    [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color]      x *     
13        [color=SandyBrown]*  [/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *    xRx
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]        x *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]P   *  *
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *     +[/color]             
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]++       *+[/color]                  
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]               *      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color]
```


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2004)

Oliver cringes as the orc's blow makes it past his best efforts. He curses brutal orc kind. And foolish half-elf kind. And perverse god kind. And any other kind what deserves cursing. And, to Oliver, that's most kinds.

He watches the orc at clears its it blow and turns eyes rolling wildly as foes surround it. He steps to match the orc's move. There. Come on. This way. A hollow, rough-sounding roar of his own escapes Oliver as he drives the two flashing blades home.

AC: 13

Attack/Damage/Bonus: 16/1/+9
Attack/Damage/Bonus: 15/1/+8


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 5, 2004)

Oliver lands two swift slashes across his enemy's throat: The swordsman's legs crumple beneath his weight, and he falls gurgling to the forest floor.

_(Map is the same as above, but imagine that 'W' is just an 'x' now. Niccolo's initiative next, then on through...)_


----------



## dpdx (Apr 5, 2004)

*Fendric: Init 1; HP 18/33; AC 20*

Fendric, hearing the voice of P from before, turns around. "Oliver! Behind you! There's one left!" Clutching the holy symbol again, he mutters a small prayer, and the wound closes up slightly.

[Cure Light Wounds on self: 7 + 5 = 12 points healed.]


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2004)

Niccolo moves to Nurthk, trying desperately to stabilize his wounds <roll16+3=19>.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 5, 2004)

Raven lets loose a hail of arraws towards the orc in full plate.

Attck 8+10 = 18 dmg 1+3 = 4, Attack 8+14 = 22 dmg 7+3=10
+1 to attack if <30 ft


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 5, 2004)

Niccolo: Moving over to Nurthk, it appears he is already stable.

Orbril: _(auto-pilot)_ You send a sling bullet at the full-plated orc, but it clinks off his armor and lands in the brush.

Nurthk: _(unconscious)_

Raven: Your first arrow bounces off the orc's plate; the second manages to slip into a joint, penetrating the plate-wearer somewhere beneath the rib.

Fendric: You heal yourself in preparation for this last assailant...

Buckling at the arrow in his side, and muttering loudly -- "Markuth, you idiot!" -- the orc begins to backpedal, holding his sword in front of him in case of a coming attack.


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    x           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]                     
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]   x *         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]  xx x      
 9           [color=SandyBrown]  +[/color] * N nHS @   
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           +[/color]   o  x                
11         [color=SandyBrown]     +[/color]    OF  x       
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]    [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color]      x *     
13        [color=SandyBrown]*  [/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *    xRx
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]        x *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]    *  *
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *     +[/color]             
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]++       *+[/color]                  
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]   P           *      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color]
```


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2004)

Oliver spins at Fendric's warning fearing the Orc had snuck up on him. With an exhalation of relief he glances around and, spotting his crossbow, runs by the campfire grabbing it as he circles wide around the plated orc, dodging between the tree trunks, preparing himself to fire from behind on the lumbering steel can at the earliest opportunity. He grunts as he sees the orc begin to crawfish. _Good idea._

OOC: Oli double moves (if possible while grabbing the crossbow) and circles wide.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 6, 2004)

Seeing that the Orc is on the run and that his sling has little effect Orbril turns about and looks to the wounded and the dead. If any require healing he applies his skill and if necessary a second vial of Da's Curative potion...


----------



## dpdx (Apr 6, 2004)

*Fendric: Init 1; HP 18/33; AC 18.*

Leaving it to Raven, Oliver, and the others to turn the final orc into a quivering pincushion, Fendric moves over to Nurthk (S9, in case it matters). Glancing at Orbril for confirmation that Nurthk wasn't dead, he puts a hand on his friend's brow, and calls again on the healing power of Pelor.

[Spontaneous casting: _Protection from Evil_ --> _Cure Light Wounds_ on Nurthk. 3 + 5 = 8 points healed.]

As Nurthk's eyes open, Fendric smiles and says: "Afraid we'd lost you for good there, my friend."


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 6, 2004)

Raven continues to shoot at the plated orc, taking five foot steps (or a move action) to keep him in range, taking care not to get into charging range, playing a game of cat and mouse, knowing he's got superior mobility and a long-range weapon. A feral look is in his eyes, and a snarling grin is painted on his face.

_Like my longbow, sucker? Your armour will be your coffin. Never mess with a northlander, Orc. Clan Cwdmyr has no enemies, at least none that still live._


Attack 8+9=17 dmg 1+3=4, Att 8+15 = 23, dmg 2+3=5.

[If he has to move he can only make 1 attack, wich would be +2 to attack,(or better, would not get the -2 for the rapid shot) in that case I rolled for two rounds. He'll keep up the game untill the orc has joined Elvis. Feel free to skip the fight, unless you've got some nasty surprises planned]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2004)

Nurthk wakes up with a sputter and a yell.

"It's a trap!" he looks around, and realising he is no longer in his strange half-dead dream quietens down, "Err, thanks."

He is relieved to see the only orc remaining falling back.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 6, 2004)

Happy that the excitement seems to have been taken care of Orbril's rougish nature takes over as he starts collecting the weapons of the dead orcs, stripping them of armour and piling such beside the fire. He also goes and searches them for any other valuables taking and inventory as he does so...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 8, 2004)

Oliver: You move toward your crossbow. _(unable to pick it up, but assuming it's still loaded, you can grab and fire next round.)_

Niccolo: _(autopilot)_ You stay close to Hiritus and Fendric, waiting to see if the last orc's retreat will last.

Orbril: Seeing that Fendric is approaching Nurthk to heal, you move on to examine the equipment of the dead. _(Appraise if you've got it, btw)_

Nurthk: _(unconscious til Fendric's initiative)_

Raven: Your second volley is as successful as your first, with only the second arrow finding its way past armor. The orc turns to face you, eyes seething with rage.

Fendric: Moving over to Nurthk, you restore him at last to consciousness.

Ducking through the trees for cover, the plated orc begins to approach Raven, huffing indignantly.

_(Apologies for the time between posts, haven't had much free time this week.)_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    x           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]                     
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]   x *         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]  xx x      
 9           [color=SandyBrown]  +[/color] *oN nHS @O   
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           +[/color]    F x                
11         [color=SandyBrown]     +[/color]        x       
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]    [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color]      x *     
13        [color=SandyBrown]*  [/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *    x x
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]        xR*   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]    *  *
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *     +[/color]             
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]++       *+[/color]      P                  
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]               *      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color]
```


----------



## dpdx (Apr 8, 2004)

*Fendric: Init 1, HP 18/33, AC 18*

[_What round are we in? Have any of the effects expired yet?_]

Fendric catches a glimpse of the plated armor man moving back through the trees toward Raven.

"Raven's exposed..."

Flail and shield drawn, Fendric stands and moves [full move, if necessary] to protect the woodsman's flank.

"If it moves toward Nurthk, kill it."


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 8, 2004)

Appraise roll 10+ 4 = 14 

Orbril begins to whistle as he checks over the equipement of the dead


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 8, 2004)

“You didn’t think it would end like this, would you, you ugly overgrown kobold.. I’ll rip open your belly and feed your guts to the rats. I’ll scatter your spirit to the four winds, and Gruumsh will look upon your soul and see you for the sniveling worm you are. He’ll give me your essence so you can serve me in the afterlife as a peasant.”

Raven taunts the orc as he moves back out of charging range and lets another arrow fly at the orc. Attck 10+15=25 dmg 5+3=8



(he’ll take a move action and an attack action. If the orc comes too close he’ll take two move actions trying to draw the orc away from Nurthk and the healers)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2004)

Niccolo will cast _Daze_ at the orc if it shows signs of continuing the struggle. Otherwise, he'll cast _Detect Magic_ on the Orc's gear (having a look at his companion's magic gear as well  ).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

Nurthk gives a loud hacking laugh when he hears Raven's insult. Once he's composed himself again he yells something at the orc. 

"You got told!" he yells, and starts coughing/laughing again as he tries to stand.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2004)

Oliver snatches up the crossbow and spins on his heel, cloak flaring around his gnarled, skinny frame. He aims, fires and shoots before his cloak has even settled.

Attack: 17
Damage: 4


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 8, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> [_What round are we in? Have any of the effects expired yet?_]




_(I believe this is the start of round nine... I know Niccolo's Inspire is expired, but the entanglement's still running... Not sure about your armor, though.)_

Oliver: You fire an arrow at the orc, but his armor again protects him from harm

Niccolo: With an arcane word from your lips the orc pauses in his advance, blinking confusedly.

Orbril: Based on a cursory look, it appears the heavy swordsman's weapon may be worth something special, and there's certainly something interesting about the blades used by the falchion- and scythe-wielders -- they seem like exotic and well-built blades on their, crudely attached to sticks for use.

Nurthk: Standing, picking up weapon, hacking cough and laughter.

Raven: Seeing that the orc has been stopped by Niccolo, you take a step forward to get a better shot, and send two more arrows at the attacker. The first hits; the second clinks against his armor and sails off into the bushes. _(Assuming you don't want to get out of charge range when he's dazed, and would prefer some PBS. Rolled the second attack for you.)_

Fendric: You move in behind Raven.

The orc takes a while, trying to shake himself back in control of the situation.

_(Back to Oliver.)_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    x           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]                     
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]   x *         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]  xx x      
 9           [color=SandyBrown]  +[/color] *oN nHS @O   
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           +[/color]      x                
11         [color=SandyBrown]     +[/color]        x       
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]    [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color]      x *     
13        [color=SandyBrown]*  [/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *    x x
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]        xF*   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]    *  * R
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *     +[/color]             
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]++       *+[/color]      P                  
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]               *      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color]
```


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 8, 2004)

[Raven is trying to stay out of the orc's charging range, say about 50-60 ft, and he'll try to keep that distance]

He methodically draws and fires, (8+2=10 dmg yeah right, 8+11=17, dmg 1+3=4)

“We must kill it, Fendric, even if he tries to surrender, or we’ll never be able to sleep as long as we’re in these mountains”


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2004)

Cursing the plated armor of the confused, crawfishing, lumbering, wishywashy Orc, Oliver dashes up darting in and out of the trees. _Maybe closer I can get through that lug's plates._ He dashes past the orc and checks himself against a tree, panting.

OOC: Oliver double moves and puts the tree at 20X between himself and the plated orc. Next round he will fire unless he has to fire into melee. If he has to fire into melee, he will drop his crossbow again and move in for a sneak attack with a short sword (drawing both to take advantage of two-weapon defense). If the orc moves to attack him he will flee giving Raven more rounds to feather this creep. This is two (or more) rounds worth of actions, use as desired, GP.

Attacks for use as soon as possible:
Ranged -
AC: 12
Attack/Damage: 21/8


Melee -
AC: 13
Attack/Damage/Bonus: 24/2/+6


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

Nurthk draws his bow, and lines up the armoured orc.

Nurthk:
attack: rolled 18 + 6 = 24, damage: rolled 4


----------



## dpdx (Apr 9, 2004)

Fendric lines up to the non-firing side of Raven, flail in hand. If the orc charges Raven, Fendric will step in and attempt to brain him.

[Attack, if necessary: 9. Damage: 4]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 9, 2004)

Oliver: You head to the southern tree, cutting down the orc's available angles of escape.

Niccolo: _(autopilot)_ You hold tight to Alexander, making sure he doesn't get overenthused and charge into trouble.

Orbril: _(autopilot)_ With a twirl of your sling, you send a bullet flying across the clearing, but it clanks emptily against the orc's armor.

Nurthk: Stepping in front of Orbril to get a line on your target, you send an arrow arcing toward the orc, landing a grazing shot behind his left ear.

Raven: You send one arrow out to skip across the orc's armor, then step back to avoid a charge.

Fendric: Moving to keep in line with Raven, you hold your flail ready, waiting to see what the orc's next step will be.

The orc in full-plate steps back, holding up both sword and shield toward his attackers.

"Come on now! Quit poking me with sticks, and fight like you're not ashamed of how you swing a sword!"

_(Note: Sense Motive checks from everyone, even if you don't understand Orcish -- you still might pick up on something.)_

Hiritus and Shavah hold their positions, not wanting to break the pack that has currently assembled (and having no ranged weapons with which to go after this last combatant.)


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    x           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]                     
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]   x *         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]  xx x      
 9           [color=SandyBrown]  +[/color] *o  nHS @   
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           +[/color]  N   x                
11         [color=SandyBrown]     +[/color]        xFR       
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]    [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color]      x *     
13        [color=SandyBrown]*  [/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *    x x
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]        x *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]    *  *  
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *     +[/color]             
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]++       *+[/color]                       
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      * P*            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]               *O      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color]
```


----------



## dpdx (Apr 9, 2004)

*Fendric: Init 1; HP 18/33; AC 18.*

[Sense Motive: 7]

Fendric doesn't understand a word of the orc's wailings, nor will he attempt to engage the brute in single combat.

Out of the corner of his eye, he sees Oliver take a flanking position. Not believing he can get there in time to protect Oliver, he implores his god for a Blessing...

[Casting Bless, as before: All allies within 10 squares get +1 to attack and saves vs. fear for the next 24 rounds.]


----------



## Uriel (Apr 10, 2004)

<Sense Motive roll=13+5=18>


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2004)

Oliver shudders as the _Blessing_ rolls over him. He raises his crossbow and aims when the orc shouts something unintelligible, though the meaning... he almost understands it... 

Sense Motive: 16


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 10, 2004)

&#147;Buuuhuuuhuuu, he&#146;s crying for his mommy. He might be crying for his daddy if he knew who that was. Stop blubbering, kobold, you sound like a whimpering dog that has been kicked.&#148;

Raven yells back, sending two more arrows on their way.

9+16=25 dmg 4+3=7, 9+2=11 dmg 8+3=11


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 10, 2004)

Nurthk becomes straight-faced as the orc issues what could be interpreted as a challenge. He casts aside his bow and picks up his double-axe. He takes a step forward but falters.

_Urgh, forgot how injured I am._

He leans on his weapon. The last thing on his mind is whether the orc has a hidden agenda.

[sense motive: rolled 7 + 1 = 8]

"I would face you, but in felling your comrades I am not in good enough condition to grant you a worthy opponent," he replies to the orc.

He changes his stance slighty, aware that his words may select him as the orc's opponent, and readies himself to attack the orc should he decide to charge him.

[ooc: readying attack]

attack: rolled 8 + 8 = 16, damage: rolled 6 + 6 = 12

Nurthk is shocked now though by Raven's words, and his continued attacks with a ranged weapon.

_Despicable. Makes me wonder what kind of man he is. Does he know no honour?_


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 10, 2004)

"Idiot" Raven hisses to Fendric. "Not you, Nurthk is. I try to draw that orc away from the severely wounded and the non-fighters, and now he tries to be _heroic_." he allmost spits the word. "I buried some merchants that were robbed and killed by the same group not twenty miles from here and he's offering him _a fair fight?_ He must have been hit on the head pretty hard"

Attack 9+15=24 dmg 6+3=9, att 9+3=12 dmg yeah right.

If the orc moves toward Nurthk Raven will curse like a maniak. Then he'll move and shoot, then he'll charge.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 10, 2004)

Oliver: You reload your crossbow, and peer between the trees looking for a line on the orc. _(I assume this is what you mean by "ready and aim"; can't find any lines you can move to at the moment that are outside the "charge radius")_

Niccolo: Holding tight.

Orbril: Another twirl of the sling, another loud clink in the forest.

Nurthk: Stepping in front of Orbril to get a line on your target, you send an arrow arcing toward the orc, landing a grazing shot behind his left ear.

Raven: As you call out your taunt, your first arrow is deflected by the orc's sword, and the second merely skips off the plate on his knee.

Fendric: Your spell fills the clearing, bolstering your allies. *(Everyone should be in range of the effect; +1 attack to all)*

Stepping back again to put another tree between himself and Raven, the orc maintains his defensive stance. At first he appears ready to shout back in anger at the woodsman, but he raises his shield hand to his chest for a moment, calms himself, and calls out to Nurthk:

"It's good to see that at least one of you has strength in their blood. If that insect will stop stinging at me, maybe we can find a way to end this that shames none of our families -- or, I can just watch him waste his darts a while longer."

As far as anyone can tell, he's being honest -- confident as well, and he's definitely trying to be persuasive, but there's no trickery in his voice.

Hiritus and Shavah continue to hold back.

_(Back to Oliver's initiative.)_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    x           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]                     
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]   x *         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]  xx x      
 9           [color=SandyBrown]  +[/color] *o  nHS @   
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           +[/color]      x                
11         [color=SandyBrown]     +[/color] N      xFR       
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]    [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color]      x *     
13        [color=SandyBrown]*  [/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *    x x
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]        x *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]    *  *  
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *     +[/color]             
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]++       *+[/color]                       
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]          P    *O      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color]
```


----------



## dpdx (Apr 10, 2004)

*Fendric: Init 1, HP 18/33, AC 18*

"Nurthk! Hold still! You only barely got back up, you're in no shape to fight yet!

I can heal you well enough to fight, but if I do so, I then cannot investigate the letters until tomorrow!"

And then, more conversationally, to Raven: "Are we sure we can't just slay him where he stands? He's dangerously close to Oliver..."

[Yes, Fendric will spend this round talking and fervently hoping Oliver will back away, unless healing needs to be given to anyone he can get to.]


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2004)

Niccolo will sing a tune, _Inspiring Courage_...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "It's good to see that at least one of you has strength in their blood. If that insect will stop stinging at me, maybe we can find a way to end this that shames none of our families -- or, I can just watch him waste his darts a while longer."





Nurthk nods weakly.

"Raven! Stop that at least long enough for us to finish this honourably," he calls over to him.




			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> "Nurthk! Hold still! You only barely got back up, you're in no shape to fight yet!
> 
> I can heal you well enough to fight, but if I do so, I then cannot investigate the letters until tomorrow!"





Nurthk looks to Fendric, and smiles.

"I'd appreciate some healing, yes," he says, "In case I fall in battle I should tell you now: regardless whether you have the power left in you to investigate them today I'd recommend using that time to press on further."

He turns over to the armoured orc, partially covered now in the trees.

"Yes, we can finish what has been started in just a moment. My friend will heal me so I can face you on equal terms," he says solemnly.

A memory comes back to Nurthk, and he spends a second on it. The memory is of his father, challenging a hill giant warlord to single combat, while chaos surrounded them two warriors fought to determine an outcome. He smiles grimly now as he walks over to Fendric.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 11, 2004)

Eyes downcast, Fendric holsters his flail, and with one hand on Nurthk, and the other on his Sun medallion, he channels the ambient sunlight into healing...

[Amendment to Fendric's action - Spontaneous Casting (and damn, I didn't want to have to do this... ): _Augury_ --> _Cure Moderate Wounds_; 13 points healing to Nurthk.]

After the spell, Fendric looks up into the eyes of his friend, never believing for a second that Nurthk won't emerge victorious from this 'challenge.'

"That ought to help restore you, may Pelor Grant It To Be So; now make sure you FINISH this scoundrel so we can move on!

So - is he going to take off that platemail and make this a fair fight, or are we then allowed to _help_?"


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 11, 2004)

"Nurthk, are you mad? This isn't a godsdamned tournament on a city fair. This is a brigand and a murderer. He ordered his troops to attack the healers, for Farlanghs sake. His group has been murdering merchants for months. He's vermin, and should be treated as such. Do you think they'd offer us fair combat if the situation was reversed? I know what they'd offer Shavah if they'd capture her alive. Hells, they'd even do it if she was dead...."
"Besides, what's so honourable about him attacking you in full plate while you're wearing (leather, chain?)? I didn't ask him not to bring a bow, and I didn't ask him to wear plate. Let him die because of the mistake he made, instead of giving him an advantage."

"It's your life, Nurthk, so you can do with it as you please. Please don't throw it away."


----------



## dpdx (Apr 11, 2004)

Fendric looks up at Raven: "Worry not, my woodsman friend - that's a soon-dead orc you see before you, regardless of this combat - the paladins can extend honor to the honorless, but by the Holy Light, I'll not let such evil stand to draw breath."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

"It's an orc thing," he says to Raven as he walks towards his opponent.

He takes up a stance, and his face becomes blank. A different memory. He remembers himself being trained to hunt and kill giants effectively, trained to use the double-axe, by his uncle. Notably older than his father, but exceptionally wise.

"For the Old Scar!" he yells, and launches himself at his foe.

[ooc: I'm assuming this'll need a new initiative roll.]

initiative: rolled 16 + 2 = 18

attack 1: rolled 10 + 7 = 17, damage: rolled 6 + 4 = 10
attack 2: rolled 9 + 7 = 16, damage: rolled 7 + 2 = 9


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 12, 2004)

The full-plated orc saunters over to meet Nurthk, glancing suspiciously in Raven's direction along the way. He motions invitingly to the rest of you to join in; Shavah backs off, while Hiritus looks to Fendric for permission.

_(Before we get going on a return to combat, I want to make sure I've got tabs on what everyone else is doing... Here's the map as I have it at the start of the new initiative, if anyone has any movements/actions they want to make in the two-ish rounds beforehand, feel free.)_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    x           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]                     
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]   x *         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]  xx x      
 9           [color=SandyBrown]  +[/color] *o  nHS @   
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           +[/color]    F x                
11         [color=SandyBrown]     +[/color]        x R       
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]    [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color]      x *     
13        [color=SandyBrown]*  [/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *    x x
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]  N     x *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]  P *  *  
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *     +[/color]             
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]++       *+[/color]                       
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]               *O      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color]
```


----------



## dpdx (Apr 12, 2004)

Fendric moves in 10' behind Nurthk, with the idea of healing either combatant that falls.

"I propose to conduct this according to the rules of the arena: first person to fall loses. If the orc wins, he gets to walk away untouched, with as much of his comrades' possessions as he can carry. If he loses, we shall bring him back, but he will forfeit his armor, weapons and goods, and answer our questions.

Nurthk, before you begin, would you mind relaying the terms to your opponent and seeing if they're acceptable to him? And if you don't mind, tell him that if they are not, he will face _all_ of us."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 12, 2004)

Assuming Nurthk will translate (for both you and the orc):

"I agree to this, if he," he motions toward Raven, "agrees to the same."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 12, 2004)

Nurthk looks over to Raven.

"You heard Fendric, right? Are you willing to keep with those guidelines?" he asks.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 12, 2004)

[_I feel like Don King._]



			
				Nurthk said:
			
		

> "I agree to this, if he," he motions toward Raven, "agrees to the same."



Fendric replies, knowing that Nurthk will leave out the insulting bits, but says them nonetheless:

"Tell him, 'Considering your band attacked us without provocation, challenge or warning, and you alone remain living from them as a result, you should consider yourself singularly fortunate that _any terms at all_ are being offered, brigand. 

But he is a man of honor, unlike you, and will stay his bow hand unless you conduct yourself contrary to the rules in any way whatsoever. And in that case, May Pelor Strengthen My Hand of Vengeance, he may in fact be the least of your problems.

Still, I think it's possible that no one else may die, today.'

Hiritus, would you please bring forth the armor and gear that Orbril has recovered from our former opponents?"

[Festy, what sort of armor does Nurthk have on?]


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 12, 2004)

&#147;Excuse me? Did I ask either one of you to make promises in my name? That orc is a murderer and a robber, and he has seen the last sunrise in his life. If nurthk finishes his little macho-bull fight we&#146;ll be on our way. If he loses it I&#146;ll kill that orc the way I started, from a distance with an arrow. I didn&#146;t ask him to attack us, and I sure as hell ain&#146;t gonna give up my advantage by being a complete idiot and standing close.



I hope all this gives you a warm rosy glow inside. Remember that feeling when we&#146;re attacked tonight and someone of our group dies because you&#146;ve been wasting healing spells by having your little  romantic heroic encounter. To be quite honest, to me this is selfishness and macho-pride, and it has nothing to do with honour whatsoever. As far as I can remember, honour is putting the needs of the group before your own, not the other way around.



Tell Nurth what you want, and tell the orc what you want to tell him, my honour doesn&#146;t permit me to lie, or to use other peoples words without asking them. Have fun.&#148;



With that Raven walks out of longbow range, a look of disgust on his face.

[wich is ten feet less then composite longbow range, btw ]


----------



## dpdx (Apr 12, 2004)

[_That was Elvish, right, and directed at Fendric? In case it is..._]

Fendric looks at Raven with concern. "I agree with you. But Nurthk has accepted this challenge, regardless of what you or I may think of the wisdom under which it was made, and I intend to respect it in his honor, not the orc's. Rest assured, however, that I intend to cut the orc down if he deviates from the terms. And I will not allow Nurthk to die. Please just mind that you hit the right creature with any arrows you fire."

Turning back to Nurthk and the orc:

"You may begin. Raven actually makes no promises, and claims to have knowledge that this one is a murderer and robber. But if you are fighting, it will be hard to shoot him."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 12, 2004)

Nurthk is wearing a chain shirt.

He notes Raven's look of disgust, and looks thoughtful for a moment.

_It's highly likely that the orcs who live around here are vastly different from the ones I grew up with._

With that though, he puts his thoughts aside in order to face his opponent.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 12, 2004)

Once he sees Raven back off, the orc is ready to begin. He takes his swing the moment it appears Nurthk is ready for it _(assume you're on full defense until your first initiative)_, and it is a skilled, smashing one. *(Attack 33 critical threat, confirm 29, damage 27, or 12 if not critical.)*

Hiritus, still busy collecting equipment, drops everything and stands slack-jawed.

_(If Nurthk still stands: )_

Growling, he takes his sword back along the path it just travelled, looking to score one more wound. *(Attack 23, damage 10)*

_(Nurthk's initiative, if he still stands. Fendric will be the first to act after this, as he's essentially been "holding" his initiative til after the combatants... Everyone else, roll into the initiative order and post your actions if you're not planning to watch him walk off.)_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    x           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]                     
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]   x *         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]  xx x      
 9           [color=SandyBrown]  +[/color] *oH n S @   
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           +[/color]      x                
11         [color=SandyBrown]     +[/color]        x         
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]    [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color] F    x *     
13        [color=SandyBrown]*  [/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]   *    x x
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]  N     x *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]  P *  *  
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *     +[/color]             
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]++       *+[/color]                       
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]               *O      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color]

Raven is thoroughly "off-map" at the moment.
```


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 12, 2004)

Nurthk moves fast, but feels as though he's made of clay as he sees his opponent's weapon arc towards him with unerring skill. The blade connects with Nurthk's exposed side, lifts him off the ground with it's force, and sends him spinning back toward's it. With a thud with big half-orc hits the ground. His double-axe clatters against a rock before coming to a rest beside him. It's quite clear that he won't be getting back up again without help.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 13, 2004)

[_I'm confused. What happened to Nurthk's initiative? Does his reroll of 18 for initiative still stand, or does he get to act before the orc as in the previous initiative?_]

Fendric bellows "Enough! The orc has won! Hiritus! Bring the weapons!" while moving forward to administer healing to Nurthk, and cover him.

[Spontaneous Casting: _Detect Evil_ --> _Cure Light Wounds_ on Nurthk; 10 points healing.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 13, 2004)

> [_I'm confused. What happened to Nurthk's initiative? Does his reroll of 18 for initiative still stand, or does he get to act before the orc as in the previous initiative?_]




_(Nurthk's 18 stands -- the orc's initiative was just higher.)_

As you heal Nurthk, Hiritus gathers what he cans, and jogs forward. Shavah takes a step forward, but seeing that the half-orc still lives, stays back.


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    x           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]                     
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]   x *         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]  xx x      
 9           [color=SandyBrown]  +[/color] *o  n   @   
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           +[/color]      xS                
11         [color=SandyBrown]     +[/color]        x         
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]    [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color]  H   x *     
13        [color=SandyBrown]*  [/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color] F *    x x
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]  N     x *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]  P *  *  
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *     +[/color]             
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]++       *+[/color]                       
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]               *O      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color]

Raven is thoroughly "off-map" at the moment.
```


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 13, 2004)

Orbril watches witha look of mixed awe and regret - awe at the skillful blow leveled by the Orc and regret as he sees the collected orcish gear being carried over to the victor. His only consolation being that a lone Orc probably can't carry everything away by itself

(_sorry why away at grandparents 4 easter_)


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 13, 2004)

Raven follows the orc as he walks away. When the orc is a few hundred feet from the rest of the party, Raven , as if making a point, shoots him in the back. Raven will keep his distance (about 90 ft), moving back if the orc comes closer, following if the orc retreats. At the moment Raven is at a 90 degree angle from the party and the orc, if possible with the rising sun in his back.
He'll shoot once each round, methodically lining up his shots and taking his time.

Attck 10+14=22, dmg 5+3=8
Attck 10+4 = 14 dmg 8+3 = 11
Attck 10+18=28, dmg 7+3=10
Attck 10+16=26, dmg 1+3=4
etc..

Hide (if needed : 21)
Init : 12

"Stay clear of that orc. Don't let him get close to anyone."


----------



## dpdx (Apr 13, 2004)

Fendric heals Nurthk once again. Once Nurthk is conscious, Fendric will help him up, and lead him away from the pile of armor and weaponry toward the others, indicating to Hiritus to step away so that he can give the orc room.

"That's my last one," he remarks.

[Spontaneous Casting: _Detect Evil_ (again) --> _Cure Light Wounds_ - 10 points healing on Nurthk.]


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2004)

OOC: Grr... I just noticed my post got ate.  Oliver is off the map on his way around the entanglement.

Oliver has circled wide around the entanglement in order to scout out any other orcs - the ones firing across the twisted mat of growth, specifically. But also to get a good angle on firing on the plated orc. So focused on being invisible and silent, he has missed much of the parley, the start of the challenge and its swift and brutal outcome.

Move Silently: 11+9 = 20
Hide: 14+9 = 23


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 13, 2004)

Nurthk/Fendric/Shavah/Hiritus: Taken care of in the precious post. _(Note that only the first healing spell has been cast by this point.)_

Raven: You move shift into hiding, preparing to shadow the orc as he leaves.

Orbril: Watching awestruck for the moment.

Oliver: It appears the orc has forgotten all about you, as you slink around the entanglement unnoticed.

Niccolo: Continues to _Inspire Courage_. _(Note: Oliver and Raven are out of range for these effects, I believe.)_

The orc hesitates for just a moment, looking to find Raven, then quickly steps forward, swinging the broad side of his blade at Nurthk *(Attack 22, 13 subdual.)*

_(if that drops Nurthk: )_...and carries the blow through toward Fendric. *(Attack 16, 18 subdual.) Turning, he makes another strike at the cleric's knees. (Attack 13, 15 subdual.)

Turning toward where he last saw Raven, the orc calls out: "Your warrior still breathes! Show yourself and cut your bowstring, or that will quickly change."



		Code:
	

  ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 1                           
 2  *    *          *   * *  
 3      *  *                    
 4  *  [color=SandyBrown]+++[/color]       *     *              
 5   [color=SandyBrown]++   +*[/color]  *    x           
 6 [color=SandyBrown]++ *     ++[/color]                     
 7[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color]   x *         
 8[color=SandyBrown]+  *        +[/color]  xx x      
 9           [color=SandyBrown]  +[/color] *o  n   @   
10 [color=SandyBrown]*           +[/color]      xS                
11         [color=SandyBrown]     +[/color]        x         
12    [color=SandyBrown]*   [/color]    [color=SandyBrown]* +[/color]  H   x *     
13        [color=SandyBrown]*  [/color]   [color=SandyBrown]*[/color] F *    x x
14  [color=SandyBrown]*          +[/color]  NP    x *   
15             [color=SandyBrown]*[/color]    *  *  
16[color=SandyBrown]+ *   *     +[/color]             
17[color=SandyBrown]+           +[/color] *  *       *    
18 [color=SandyBrown]++       *+[/color]                       
19   [color=SandyBrown]*+   ++[/color]      *  *            
20     [color=SandyBrown]+*+[/color]               *O      

[color=SandyBrown]Entangled[/color]

Raven is thoroughly "off-map" at the moment.

*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2004)

[ooc: Did Fendric trade 2 detect evil's for cure lgts? Because if so Nurthk would still be standing, i'm going to post as though he is.]

Nurthk returns to consciousness as warmth flows through him from Fendric's magic. Fendric helps him to his feet and helps him away.

"Thank you, friend. I am shamed by my failure, but my opponent's skill is respectable, and I shall honour the agreement," he says, a somewhat sad look in his eyes.

_Was the whole tribe marked for doom?_

He has no time to ponder this as the broad side of the armoured orc's blade lands heavily against his skull. He sees stars, but isn't down yet. It doesn't take a moment to realise where the attack came from.

"Dishonourable rat!" he yells as he turns, bringing his double axe over his head and down onto the armoured orc's helmet in a skull-splitting arc.

[ooc: power attack -2 with two handed weapon]

attack: rolled 20 (crit!) + 7 = 27, confirm rolled 19 + 7 = 26, damage: rolled 8, 6, 3 + (11 x 3) = 50


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 14, 2004)

[eeuuhm, delay action untill after nurthks? unclear about what's going on]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 14, 2004)

_(Edit: Originally posted waiting to see if Fendric could avoid the AoO to deliver the second healing to Nurthk... Just realized he can easily take a five-foot-step to do that, so_

Fendric moves in behind Nurthk and once again heals the fallen warrior. The orc turns as his battered oppenent rises; turns again as the edge of his axe rises; falls lifeless as the blow carries through him hard and far.

The clearing falls silent as, at last, the battle is ended.

_(*XP:

Nurthk: 3600
Fendric: 3450
Raven: 3300
Oliver: 3200
Orbril: 3150
Niccolo: 3000*

Note that XP was delivered evenly for the battle, as everyone seemed to contribute to the top of their abilities, with the exception of Fendric, who received a modest bonus for a certain clever move... The rest of the differential is for character development.)_


----------



## dpdx (Apr 14, 2004)

[_FWIW, Fendric was waiting to see if Nurthk was knocked out by the initial blow, since that's whose turn it was. The orc's Cleave and second attack would have missed him. Nice to see it worked out._]

This time, it is Fendric's turn to look on in amazement, as Nurthk sunders the plate mail orc's head. Fendric immediately falls to his knees in gratitude to Pelor, an Elvish warble issuing from his mouth, thanking the Sun God most sincerely for the lives of his comrades.

He finishes, and looks around.

"Nurthk -- WINS! Praise Cuthbert! Praise Pelor! "


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 14, 2004)

"Indeed," Hiritus says, kicking through the loads of equipment. "Pelor was with us today." He sits and examines his wounds, which are numerous.

...

An accounting of leftover equipment which appears to have any real value:

- One suit of full-plate which detects as magical, fitting someone of 5'10 to 6'2 who weighs between 200 and 240 pounds.
- Another _periapt of wisdom +2_ of the sort you already possess, worn beneath the last orc's full-plate, and bearing signs of age.
- One breastplate, fitting someone of 5'8 to 6'0 who weighs between 260 and 300 pounds.
- One masterwork bastard sword.
- One masterwork greatsword.
- One masterwork greataxe.
- One orc double-axe.
- Two suits of studded leather.
- Eight suits of leather armor.
- Four well-used battleaxes.
- Four blades of fine foreign make, currently attached rather shoddily to crude handles and hilts, which with proper construction could form the business end of masterwork falchions.

_(Note: OOC thread now updated to reflect current XP, and I factored in the "It's a trap!" bonus for Nurth  Most of you should be levelling up right about now.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "Nurthk -- WINS! Praise Cuthbert! Praise Pelor! "




Nurthk resumes leaning on his double axe, he's still dizzy and injured, but not enough to prevent him from smiling.

"Someone's going to be wearing a fine suit of armour from now on... minus the helmet," he says jovially.

Nurthk takes a deep breath and stands tall.

_Father would be proud._

Upon sight of the periapt though he curses in orcish.

"Looks like they really didn't want us going this way. Blast them then, they must've thrown the best they had at us. It'll take more than they're capable of to stop us," Nurthk spits to the side.

He proceeds to look at the salvaged gear, nodding appreciatively but not taking anything.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 15, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Indeed," Hiritus says, kicking through the loads of equipment. "Pelor was with us today." He sits and examines his wounds, which are numerous.



Fendric sidles up to Hiritus, smiling up at him knowingly. "Thank you for being with us, Hiritus. I don't know what we would have done without you, praise Pelor.

It looks like the wounds from the dire bear may have reopened; curious. I shall have to rebind them."

[A Heal check (15) on Hiritus if this wasn't just a bookkeeping error; but I can't find anywhere in the previous combat where it says Hiritus was even hit, so I'm guessing we just forgot Shavah and Hiritus healed each other after the bear attack.

If it was, however...

Fendric next moves up to Niccolo. "I am nearly out of healing. If you have any left, I suggest you use it on yourself until I can receive more from my God. I will cure Nurthk with the scroll."

[4 _Cure Minors_ on Niccolo, healing four points - swapping all orisons except Read Magic.]

Fendric clutches at his neck as the identical periapt he's wearing is revealed. "Pelor Singe Me Bald! Raven! Come here, you need to look at this. Seems our friends the _Ravast_ and his men are associating in the same circles as the brigands whose victims you helped to bury."

Fendric totters off, deep in thought. Finally, as if to decide that the surest course of action is also the most obvious, he takes the Scroll of Cure Moderate and applies it to Nurthk.

[Read Magic on Cure Moderate Scroll; 17 points healing to Nurthk.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 15, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> [A Heal check (15) on Hiritus if this wasn't just a bookkeeping error; but I can't find anywhere in the previous combat where it says Hiritus was even hit, so I'm guessing we just forgot Shavah and Hiritus healed each other after the bear attack.




_(A bit of a bookkeeping error -- "numerous" wasn't the right word, as Hiritus was indeed only hit once in this combat, taking a javelin to the hip during that initial volley. I'd just been thinking of both he and Shavah as "severely wounded", as they were, compared to the kind of damage the orcs could dish out.)_



> "Looks like they really didn't want us going this way. Blast them then, they must've thrown the best they had at us. It'll take more than they're capable of to stop us," Nurthk spits to the side."[/color]
> 
> "Maybe," Shavah answers, "but there's a full day ahead of us. We'll need healing." She walks off Northward, stretching her back and breathing hard. "Let me go pray for that... and for the will to continue on."
> 
> ...


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 15, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> Fendric clutches at his neck as the identical periapt he's wearing is revealed. "Pelor Singe Me Bald! Raven! Come here, you need to look at this. Seems our friends the _Ravast_ and his men are associating in the same circles as the brigands whose victims you helped to bury."



Raven wanders over, looking at the periapt. "Mmh, possible. Or he killed one of the Ravast' men and wears it as a trophy. Or he traded for it a few years ago. Or he inherited it from his father... Might as well suspect his armourer or his weaponsmith for conspiring against us.... Still, it is a possibility."

He wanders over to Nurthk, looking at his general condition. With a grin on his blood-spattered face he sais:"I almost thought I'd have to find some rats to chew on _your_ entrails instead of his. Very brave, my friend, you have some big _cojones."_  For a moment he looks as if he wants to say something more, but he hesitates. "Now is not the time. Enjoy your victory. We'll talk about this over a few beers in town."


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2004)

Oliver, clearing a clump of undergrowth and cursing as his cloak snags on a bramble, catches a glimpse of Nurthk's fatal blow to the plated orc. He gasps quietly and swallows. Refocusing on his work he continues the trek around the entanglement searching for more orcs or signs of their flight or passage. He will make his way slowly around the twising brush and vines, clockwise, until he again reaches the others.

Hide: 13+9 = 22
Move Silently: 9+9 = 18
Search: 4+11 = 15
Spot: 15+10 = 25
Listen: 7+10 = 17

OOC: Use whatever you need, GP.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "I almost thought I'd have to find some rats to chew on your entrails instead of his. Very brave, my friend, you have some big cojones." For a moment he looks as if he wants to say something more, but he hesitates. "Now is not the time. Enjoy your victory. We'll talk about this over a few beers in town."




Nurthk smiles broadly at Raven.

"A fine proposal indeed. Nothing like a stout drink to take the sting out of an injury... Well that or actual medical treatment or divine magics," he replies with a chuckle.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 16, 2004)

Orbril sits back exhausted and still a little awestruck by it all...


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 16, 2004)

Raven looks around at his bloodsplattered companions, all still a little shellshocked.
"Right. Lets get organised, friends, 'cause staying here is a good way to see paradise."
"My guess is that the plate and the good weapons are worth carrying with us. If you guys don't mind I'll keep this, looks like a good sword, and I'll put it to a better use then the previous owners." he says as he indicates the greatsword.

"Nurthk, I think we'll have the ugly job of liberating the orc from his armor. If someone could try to gather firewood, then we can send their souls to the skies. No sense leaving 'em for the scavengers. Speaking of scavengers, we'd better find a place to wash or we'll attract vermin like there's no tomorrow, and we've had trouble before."

Raven starts unbuckling the armor, a look of distaste on his face. "Looks to much like looting the dead to me, but there's no sense of leaving a good set of plate in the hands of these bandits."

Afterwards, he'll try to collect his arrows and arrowheads, discarding those that are beyond salvage, keeping the ones that can be repaired or reused. He also takes a good look at the corpses and their stuff, looking for sign of wich clan they were, and searching for clues wether or not they are of the same clan as the Ravast. Then he'll help drag the corpses of the bandits on a pile, dragging firewood and some larger branches to form a pyre. Taking a pint of lampoil, he'll sprinkle the wood, making sure it'll burn hard.

"Do you want to say anything to comfort their spirits on the way to the afterlife, or whatever it was they believed in?" he asks Fendric, or Nurthk if Fendric declines.

WHen all is packed and stowed, he'll light the pyre, or let someone else light it if they feel it more appropriate. Then Raven leads 'em to the nearest mountain stream, to get refreshed, clean all armor and clothes, and get changed.

[search : 8+6=14 (for the clanmarkings)]
[knowledge - geography : 8+8=16 (for the mountain stream)]


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 16, 2004)

Afterwards, when they are refreshed and evryone is feeling human (or whatever) again, Raven walks over to Fendric.

"I guess I spoke some harsh words back in the cabin a few days ago. Looks like I misjudged you." he sais as he extends his hand.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 17, 2004)

*Fendric: HP 25/40, AC 16*

Fendric retrieves the second _periapt of wisdom_, and offers it to Niccolo first, then Nurthk, then Shavah, then Hiritus.

Fendric cooperates with gathering firewood, and assents to the eulogizing of the fallen orcs.

"May their gods grant them refuge, good hunting, and the honor they lacked in life. Pelor teaches us that sometimes souls are liberated from the evil that they do on earth. We may only entreat our gods that this be so with them, though we fear it may not, ever do we hope that it is.

With this funeral pyre, we commend thee, band of brigands, to never walk the earth again, but bathe in the Lasting Light, and know of Perfect Good."

As the pyre blazes, the acrid stench of burnt orc going up with it, Fendric walks back over to the weapons. Finding none of them to be his style, he nonetheless makes sure that the masterwork weapons are all gathered, even offering to strap one of them to his own backpack, should he be needed to share the burden. Such goods would fetch them essential gold later on in Eivanrach, or if necessary, used to arm the forces of good.



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> "I guess I spoke some harsh words back in the cabin a few days ago. Looks like I misjudged you." he says as he extends his hand.



Fendric shakes Raven's hand, smiling at him. "Pelor also teaches us to forgive our friends, even as we destroy our enemies. I'm happy that you are the former, and appreciate your skill and counsel, equally, even if such counsel is sometimes caustic and bracing. I am not a flower, that I would wilt under foot...

So I was thinking: very much of the night's conversation went on in a language that I do not understand, and so if I am correct that these are men under the dominion of the Ravast, can you think of a reason he would not want us to go over the pass to Eivanrach? I'm presuming you converse equally well in Orcish as Elvish, Raven of Clan Cwdmyr..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2004)

After helping Raven with the corpses, Nurthk stands silently by the pyre, the aroma of scorching flesh drifts past him, bringing back memories pushed into dark corners for so long. He reaches down to where Griscle would normally be sitting, but realising he isn't there clenches his fist and returns it to his side.

_The old scar is slowly disappearing..._

He proceeds to strap whatever weapons are left over to his backpack.

"I can carry a lot," he explains.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2004)

Oliver's search turns up no more orcs. _Good. That was all of 'em. I hope._ Weak-kneed, he makes his shaking way back to camp, the tension and fright of the battle leaving his mouth as dry as dust. 

Nurthk's hand searches out Griscle and Oliver's mouth tightens. He pads quietly up behind the man and squeezes his shoulder as he moves past to look after Bastrop and Winkle. He cleans his blades and searches out his fallen bolts in silence. He watches the burning of the orcs quietly, breathing only one quiet word as he sends a withering glance at Fendric as the half-elf prays over the orcs, "Hypocrite." His jaw tightens, eyes hardening. He looks briefly at the ground, hands pausing as he readies his meager morning repast. He shakes his head and returns to his tasks. 

He glances at the donkey who is yet a bit skittish from dawn's excitment and the smell of roasted orc, "Easy, Bastrop. We'll be out of here soon. Go on and eat something before we leave."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 18, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> [search : 8+6=14 (for the clanmarkings)]
> [knowledge - geography : 8+8=16 (for the mountain stream)]




There are no clear clanmarkings -- the orcs here are too disorganized to fall into easily-marked "clans," anyhow.

A decent stream can be found just Southwest of here. 

_(Note: I just realized I had the battlemap "backwards," if you were assuming that up was North. The initial description was correct: They attacked from the way you came, coming in from the East -- I was just thinking in terms of "left to right" being the way you were travelling, because you know, things always go from left to right....

Oh, and Sparky, you're correct in assuming there are no more orcs.)_


----------



## dpdx (Apr 19, 2004)

[_For some reason I'm not getting subscription emails for this thread (or for that matter, any other); is this happening to anybody else?_]

Fendric washes himself, his wounds, and his gear in the stream [Heal check: 20! +4 = 24], and returns to camp. Gathering his things, and the masterwork bastard sword, he puts his pack together once again and prepares to head out, taking a place in the rearguard, as before.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 19, 2004)

Accepting the Periapt from Fendric, Niccolo look at the bauble this way and that, wondering just who wore it before these orcish bandits took possession of it.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 20, 2004)

Orbril sees nothing to interest him in the pile but knows the value of masterwork items and so also offers to carry what he can as they move to abandon this place and its acrid stink of burning flesh.

"Which way?" he asks


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 20, 2004)

Raven leads the party to a nearby stream. Leaving his bow and the twohander nearby on a dry spot, he unceremoniously strips stark naked. "Farlangs faltering footsteps, this is bloody cold." He curses as he starts to wash the filth and blood from his face. He carefully washes out his wounds, examining the criss-cross of scars on his torso. He asks Fendric to bind those that haven't healed yet, refusing magical healing of any kind (he's at 15/33 hp). "Save it for when we need it, I'll be allright.".
Despite the bluish cast on his feet, he'll wash out his cothes and clean his leather, then change into something warm. His sword gets a good layer of oil, and he checks his bow for signs of damage. 

"Allright friends, we have two choices. Either we push on for the next resting place, trying to get out of the mountains as soon as possible, or we'll go upstreams a little and use the afternoon to get our strength back. I might be able to do some serious hunting, and there's some fish in this stream. There's something to say for either choice, and it's not mine to make. I'm just a friendly guide, remember?" he says with a grin. "If we push on, I'll try for some hares now, since some of you are still cleaning up, but I can't promise anything."


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 20, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> So I was thinking: very much of the night's conversation went on in a language that I do not understand, and so if I am correct that these are men under the dominion of the Ravast, can you think of a reason he would not want us to go over the pass to Eivanrach? I'm presuming you converse equally well in Orcish as Elvish, Raven of Clan Cwdmyr..."



"Hmmm. I've been wondering about that as well. He was saying that wherever you go you spread the seeds of undeath, or that undeath follows you, and your travelling somehow spreads it. He was convinced the seer you met had something to do with it. Remember that you travelled an impossible distance in one day after you met him. Then Nurthk said something about maybe turning back and fighting the undeath cultists. My guess is that they took that as his word that you'd deal with it, and now they think you're chickening out." He sighs. "They'll not be that kind when we pass these mountains again, my friend."

"I must say your story intrigues me, I mean, a legendary knight suddenly dies and leaves you these letters to be posted, death cultist taking over towns and using the undead to guard cities, your own city taken, a priest kidnapped.... This stinks, my friend, it stinks badly. I hate the undead, they stand against evrything I believe in. Wich is why I'm guiding you, I must admit."

" I think that you must first make sure the old knight wasn't duping you. Look at the letters, make sure you're not used for something that stands against evrything you believe in. Then decide on your actions"


----------



## dpdx (Apr 21, 2004)

*Fendric: HP 26/40*



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> He asks Fendric to bind those that haven't healed yet, refusing magical healing of any kind (he's at 15/33 hp). "Save it for when we need it, I'll be allright."



Fendric smiles at Raven, mouth laughingly agape. "Save it?? Dear friend, I used all of it already on you, Niccolo and Nurthk! Shavah has just completed her prayers, I suspect she will be the person your advice would apply to. Save my healing... Bwahahah! Ouch... I'm a warrior for the rest of the day, my comrades. {_chuckle_}" Fendric's expression barely changes as the wound on his shoulder stings in protest. 

Still chuckling, he'll tear up any reasonably clean donated clothing to make bandages, if necessary, and attempt to truss up anybody who still has wounds left over after Shavah.



> "Allright friends, we have two choices. Either we push on for the next resting place, trying to get out of the mountains as soon as possible, or we'll go upstreams a little and use the afternoon to get our strength back. I might be able to do some serious hunting, and there's some fish in this stream. There's something to say for either choice, and it's not mine to make. I'm just a friendly guide, remember?" he says with a grin. "If we push on, I'll try for some hares now, since some of you are still cleaning up, but I can't promise anything."



"I, for one, get hungry after an epic battle, I guess. This being the first such- ahem, anyway. I suspect after Shavah administers her healing, we should be well enough to travel, and for my money, a meal can wait until we put some distance between us and our assailants, and find the next defensible position. But I'll defer to your best judgement, there, Raven."


----------



## dpdx (Apr 21, 2004)

[_E-mail notification of subscribed threads has been switched off, so Guilt Puppy, Uriel, Festy, and others may not know we're still chugging along. It might be worth an email/PM to somebody if they haven't posted in a while._]



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> "Hmmm. I've been wondering about that as well. He was saying that wherever you go you spread the seeds of undeath, or that undeath follows you, and your travelling somehow spreads it. He was convinced the seer you met had something to do with it. Remember that you travelled an impossible distance in one day after you met him. Then Nurthk said something about maybe turning back and fighting the undeath cultists. My guess is that they took that as his word that you'd deal with it, and now they think you're chickening out." He sighs. "They'll not be that kind when we pass these mountains again, my friend."



"So if we stay here, then, making no more progress over the pass for the day, we not only run the risk of this trailing evil in our wake finally catching up to us where we can fight it, but also the Ravast himself, and his men, thinking we've lied to them, might send another wave of warriors at us in punishment for this trailing evil that we have no control over. I can't say th-" Fendric stops abruptly, his face darkening. 

"There is something else. When Exantrius first set out of Hedrogura with our band, I believe it was over this pass to Eivanrach where we were headed, before the old knight died. I believe he mentioned that we would need to hurry to beat Thedoric and his men to Eivanrach, and at that time, we were on horseback. 

Pelor protect me, but I may have walked us into a steel trap. I dearly hope we survive its closing without having to chew off a leg."



> "I must say your story intrigues me, I mean, a legendary knight suddenly dies and leaves you these letters to be posted, death cultist taking over towns and using the undead to guard cities, your own city taken, a priest kidnapped.... This stinks, my friend, it stinks badly. I hate the undead, they stand against evrything I believe in. Wich is why I'm guiding you, I must admit."



"No one hates undeath more than I, friend, of that I can assure you. Maybe Hiritus. Maybe. If I weren't worried about how it would have compromised our mission when we were in Bethel, I must say I would have been more than happy to turn that entire guard to dust, were it in my power to do so."



> "I think that you must first make sure the old knight wasn't duping you. Look at the letters, make sure you're not used for something that stands against evrything you believe in. Then decide on your actions"



"I agree. I want to cast my magic upon them, and perform the augury. That will advise me, I think."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 21, 2004)

[ooc: Don't worry about me, I never subscribe. I always check the games I'm in manually. ]

Nurthk, though obviously pleased with the party's victory and the weapons gained, isn't very talkative. He also washes in the stream, cleaning his numerous injuries. He carries a surprising number of crude orcish tattoos, though obviously not of the kind this regions orcs may carry, if any at all.

He slips away afterwards, and proceeds to try and clean up any trail they may have left from the combat site.

[ooc: would i need to make a roll for that? and if so is it possible to take 10?]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 21, 2004)

_(Festy: Covering tracks would be a Survival check.)_

Shavah returns after the hour is done, and everyone else has had time to bathe. She approaches Fendric immediately:

"I've prayed for an augury," she says, almost embarrassedly. "I don't know if I can pull it off, it's beyond anything I've dealt with before, but I can try. But healing, first."

She appears to have already healed most of her own wounds already, looking much more capable of travel now. 

_(OOC - She has 1 Cure Mod, 2 Cure Light, and 4 Cure Minors, not counting the augury, which she'll cast on your command, so divvy those up as you'd like.)_


----------



## dpdx (Apr 22, 2004)

Still smiling from his conference with Raven, Fendric replies to Shavah reassuringly: "Worry not about what spells your god has granted you, for Heironeous is wise. I hope you manage to get a response to your Augury, for if so, you'll have outperformed any cleric here. And I'd be happy to help you phrase your question for prayer, if you wish my assistance. I could, at the very least, tell you what _didn't_ work.

As for the healing, I suggest we heal those most injured - I believe that would be Raven, Nurthk and Niccolo, each of whom have been brought back from the brink, may Pelor sustain them. Raven, however, wishes to postpone any additional healing until the end of the day. So that leaves Nurthk, Niccolo, and then possibly Hiritus could use a curing of that javelin wound he took.

I feel that Pelor has advanced me in his favor, myself, and after prayer tomorrow I should be capable of a great amount more healing."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 22, 2004)

Nurthk meticulously covers any tracks he finds, occupying himself with the task for a fair while.

Upon returning, if offered magical healing, he only accepts a little, reasoning that he had already had a big enough share of it that day.

survival check:

rolled 13 + 9 = 22


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 23, 2004)

While the others ary busy cleaning up, Raven sets out ahead, bow at the ready. _Might as well give them some time to talk without me being present. Now let's see about some food.... Or some other things._

Silently he scouts ahead, hoping to catch some small game with his bow, and trying to see if anything out of the ordinary lies ahead. He'll turn back after half an hour.

[Taking ten on evry check, if not allowed you can roll  . Listen 18 move silently 19 Survival 17, i'll try to level up this weekend]


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2004)

_At the pyre:_

Embers and greasy smoke float on the morning breezes as Oliver walks up to the pyre. He catches a brief bit of the conversation, "Bastrop can carry some of the gear, not much mind, he's pretty heavily loaded, but some of it." He looks at the crackling fire, wind blowing his thin, fly-away hair this way and that, "Didn't smell much better alive, did they?" The wind shifts and Oliver is shrouded in dark smoke. Coughing and grimacing he takes a stumbling step away, "Bah! Yes, yes. I get it." He glares heavenward, "I'm a hypocrite too." Eyes watering from smoke and coughing he straightens and pauses for a moment, looking thoughtfully at the pyre. He stands that way for some time before nodding at some internal monologue and heaving a big - smoke-free - sigh. He turns to Fendric, "So, Fendric. Why do these," he stabs a finger at the forms on the pyre, "Who _chose_ to attack us, get a prayer, and a bear, driven to its end, gets nothing but your spite." He shakes his head.


***********************
_At the stream:_

Oliver follows the others to the stream, leading Bastrop and letting the donkey drink its fill. He fishes a small rag and soap out of the pack saddle washing with that rather than submerging himself in the icy water. He wrings out the cloth and goes about getting properly dressed, putting on some heavier clothes and finally buckling on his dark armor. _Don't want to get caught without this again._

He looks over to where Niccolo readies himself for the coming journey. In a guttural but somehow lilting language he calls to the young Gnome, "So, Niccolo, what was that you played while the rest of us were dodging orc spittle? Damned if it wasn't a rolicking tune." Settling his weapons about him he picks up his staff and crossbow considering each carefully before hanging the crossbow off of Bastrop's saddle. He walks over to Niccolo and holds a trembling hand out for Alexander to sniff. 

He grins at the dog, "There's a good fella." He glances up at Niccolo and says quietly, "Any chance you have something sterner than water on hand?" His eyes are bright, red-rimmed. He coughs and balls his shaking hand into a fist before giving Alexander a scratch behind the ears.


**********************
_A bit later:_

After Bastrop has had his fill, Oliver checks the packstraps and unhooks Winkle's basket cage. The cage floor is covered with piles of mottled dark gray down. Gleaming white feathers are beginning to show on the young owl's neck and wings. The rickety man looks admiringly the bird's new feathers.

"You're a mess, Winkle." The owl blinks its amber eyes and screeches mightily in hunger. Oliver swears equally mightily as he dodges the bird's beak and claws trying to fish the down from between the bars of the cage. "Relax, we'll have something to feed you soon. Any of you lot know a thing about birds? I sure don't." He spots Raven disappearing into the forest and springs up, joints popping in protest. He grabs up Winkles cage and hands it off to a startled Orbril, "You like animals, right?" He dashes off after the rangy woodsman, his wheezing cough as he struggles to catch up the only thing marking his passage in the thick undergrowth.

"Mind if I tag along? I'll be as quiet as the grave." He winces as he coughs again. _That might be closer to the truth than I like._

Move Silently: 19+7 = 26


----------



## dpdx (Apr 24, 2004)

Oliver said:
			
		

> Eyes watering from smoke and coughing he straightens and pauses for a moment, looking thoughtfully at the pyre. He stands that way for some time before nodding at some internal monologue and heaving a big - smoke-free - sigh. He turns to Fendric, "So, Fendric. Why do these," he stabs a finger at the forms on the pyre, "Who _chose_ to attack us, get a prayer, and a bear, driven to its end, gets nothing but your spite." He shakes his head.



Fendric pauses to reflect before replying: 

"I wouldn't call it a prayer half as much as a fervent hope that these foul beings don't plague good people in the afterlife, may the Radiant Light Reveal It to Be So. And in any case, they didn't take the life of a good being among us like the bear did. I am not a Saint, Oliver. I have feelings and opinions just like you do, and sometimes I make mistakes. Does that explain it sufficiently for you?"


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 24, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> He dashes off after the rangy woodsman, his wheezing cough as he struggles to catch up the only thing marking his passage in the thick undergrowth.
> 
> "Mind if I tag along? I'll be as quiet as the grave." He winces as he coughs again. _That might be closer to the truth than I like._
> 
> Move Silently: 19+7 = 26



"Sure, if you think you're up to it." Raven looks him up and down, noticing the armor. "Hmm, nice outfit" he says with a grin. Reaching into his pocket he takes out a metal flask. Oliver notices a notch in it. "Here, this will put some hair on your chest. Swallow quickly, or it will melt your teeth."
A racking cough doubles Oliver over, tears springing into his eyes as the burning liquid sears his throat. A warm glow explodes from his stomach, reaching his hands and toes in a few seconds.
Raven pats him gently on the back. "Don't worry about your nostril hair, they'll grow back in a few weeks" he says, laughing.

As he sees Oliver fingering the notch in the flask, he explains."Yeah, it belonged to a friend of mine, allways wore it over his heart. Claimed it was lucky. Then , when we were ambushed, it stopped an arrow aimed right at his heart. Amazing, that was." He stops , thinking back at the old days when he was still in the clan highlands. "Aaah, well, too bad the other five were aimed elsewhere, but hey, you can't win 'em all, can you.°'. A merry twinkle in his eyes shows his satisfaction at fooling Oliver for a moment.
"Come on,let's go, talking won't catch any hares."

°All heil Terry Pratchett, may he live long and write a lot more books.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 25, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> He looks over to where Niccolo readies himself for the coming journey. In a guttural but somehow lilting language he calls to the young Gnome, "So, Niccolo, what was that you played while the rest of us were dodging orc spittle? Damned if it wasn't a rolicking tune."



Niccolo pauses in strapping on loot to Alexander's saddle to reply 'Well, that was _Onken's Stand_, a rousing,if doom-ended tune recounting Onken Vimber's last battle with the Frost Giant Yrdrag. Onken, as you surely know, was a Northern Dwarf Hero from a few centuries back. My grandfather claims to have met him once, while travelling himself.Of course, the old codger claimed to have slept with a Succubus, outwitted a Red Dragon and won at darts with the God of Rogues as well. He was a bit of a _colourful _ character.



			
				Sparky said:
			
		

> Settling his weapons about him he picks up his staff and crossbow considering each carefully before hanging the crossbow off of Bastrop's saddle. He walks over to Niccolo and holds a trembling hand out for Alexander to sniff.
> 
> He grins at the dog, "There's a good fella." He glances up at Niccolo and says quietly, "Any chance you have something sterner than water on hand?" His eyes are bright, red-rimmed. He coughs and balls his shaking hand into a fist before giving Alexander a scratch behind the ears.




'I do have a bottle of old Bourbon here somewhere...'
Niccolo produces a half empty bottle of drink, handing it over with a wink. Then, he continues loading down an increasingly annoyed Alexander with loot from the Orc band.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 26, 2004)

*Raven/Oliver:* Scouting forward, it looks like it should be safe enough travel up ahead. Game seems sparse today, but with time you snare enough hare and fowl to feed the eight of you.

*Back at camp:*



			
				Fendric said:
			
		

> "I agree. I want to cast my magic upon them, and perform the augury. That will advise me, I think."




Shavah steps up. "Just give me the question," she says, "assuming you trust my Lord's advice as much as your own. I'd like to know the answer before we go forward."


----------



## dpdx (Apr 27, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Shavah steps up. "Just give me the question," she says, "assuming you trust my Lord's advice as much as your own. I'd like to know the answer before we go forward."




Fendric nods affirmatively. "Oh, I certainly trust Heironeous. Let's see - auguries must be answerable by weal or woe. Therefore, the way I see it, we have two things at present to ask your deity the wisdom of: Opening one of the letters, and continuing on to Eivanrach.

Perhaps you could find the answer to one, and I could ask the other on the morrow."


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 27, 2004)

Two hours later, Raven and Oliver return to the camp, carrying a fat goose and a few hares , enough to feed the hungry masses.

"All is clear ahead, or so it seems. We'd better start going if we want to camp somewhere sheltered tonight."

With that, he loads a his stuff on a bad-tempered Jake, muttering a few curses at the ill-manered beast, and starts to lead ahead.. Walking next to Fendric for a while, he asks :"Did you have a chance to ask your God if us delivering the letters is helping the forces of undeath somehow? I don't like this spreading the seeds of undeath stuff, or this kidnapping priests and all that. I prefer to know who the enemy is and where to find him. That makes life a lot easier."

When the party is a few minutes from the area he last scouted, Raven hands the reins of his mule to a startled Fendric. "Fendric, meet Jake, Jake, meet Fendric. I know he's a bit grumpy, but you'll take care of him while I scout ahead, wont you?"  He quickly heads out before Fendric has the chance to refuse, a big grin on his face. It wasn't really clear if he was adressing the mule or Fendric....

[ooc: how long untill we've passed the mountains? Does Raven know of any other dangers hereabouts, any dangerous monsters, like the monster of aaaaaargh, or something?]
[ooc2: Sparky, I dunno if Oliver wanted a chance to have a quiet talk with Raven, or if he had any other reason to come along on the trip, we can allways flashback]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 27, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> we have two things at present to ask your deity the wisdom of: Opening one of the letters, and continuing on to Eivanrach."




"The first may answer the second, as well -- I'll ask that question."

Shavah heads off a bit from the group, asking everyone to be quiet. She kneels, and closes her eyes:

"Heironeous, Knight Most Holy, I pray you bless us with your guidance. I ask you: Should we open one of these letters which Fendric has pledged to deliver, shall that bring upon us weal or woe?"

She breathes in deeply, clenching her eyes. After a moment of quiet, they open.

"Both," she says, flatly. "It will bring both. I am certain."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 28, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Both," she says, flatly. "It will bring both. I am certain."




Nurthk chuckles bitterly.

"Well, that will influence the decision process. I just wish we knew how much weal and woe we'll get, so we can see whether it's worth it," he says with a lop-sided smile and a shrug.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 28, 2004)

Looking into the sun, Fendric speaks conversationally to his deity. "You see, Light Most Radiant? The Knight of Valor at least gives his charges an _answer_ to their auguries."

After a moment's reflection, Fendric turns back to Shavah and Nurthk. "Thank you, Shavah. It is as I suspected - on the morrow, I shall cast further magicks upon the letters to determine if I can fathom the nature of the weal and woe."

Fendric then enjoys a meal after the latest ordeal. When finished, he fills his waterskin upstream from where they bathed.



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> Walking next to Fendric for a while, he asks :"Did you have a chance to ask your God if us delivering the letters is helping the forces of undeath somehow? I don't like this spreading the seeds of undeath stuff, or this kidnapping priests and all that. I prefer to know who the enemy is and where to find him. That makes life a lot easier."



Fendric smiles. "I did not. However, Shavah did perform an augury, and was told that opening the letter would bring us weal and woe, the both. So we are where we were. On the morrow, I shall attempt to know more about our true purpose. But for now, I agree with you. This unsettles me very much, for ever do I strive for what is good in the world, and ignorance for me is worse than knowing of a mistake, no matter how colossal and unthinkable the misdeed."



> When the party is a few minutes from the area he last scouted, Raven hands the reins of his mule to a startled Fendric. "Fendric, meet Jake, Jake, meet Fendric. I know he's a bit grumpy, but you'll take care of him while I scout ahead, wont you?"



"Eh? To be sure, I w- uh." Fendric continues walking, the lead in his shield hand.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2004)

_Flashback at the pyre:_

Oliver eyebrows quirk and he rakes a shaking hand through his thin hair. He nods, "Yeah. That's explains it, Fendric." He opens his mouth. Shuts it. Opens it again. He looks into the leaping flames of the pyre. _Smoke and fire, hand and arm. Keep this child far from harm._ His jaw clenches and his eyes rake back to Fendric.

Bushy brows furrow, "It has been a long time since first we met. In the Arena barracks." He rubs his sinister tattoo absently. "Decades. Practically a whole lifetime." His mouth twists, "For a human. My daughter would have been twenty-seven today. Tiamena. You remind me of her. Sometimes." He hangs his head, swallowing a couple times before he speaks again. 

"When you walked into the 'Horde after all those years, I felt in my bones something was going to happen. It wouldn't have been the first time you heralded change in my life." Oliver's hand reflexively reaches to the tinkling silver charms at his throat. Charms that seem terribly out of place. He looks tired. Very tired. And old. He scratches his cheek with a gnarled and tattooed hand, squinting at the clean-jawed cleric, "Thank you for the first time. For 'Rin and Tiamena." He looks down to stomp out a vigorously burning ember that escaped the pyre. He doesn't look up as he turns on his heel to see to the animals and his gear.



_Flashback - Niccolo and a sweet, sweet bottle of bourbon:_

Oliver smiles at Niccolo's account of his grandfather's deeds. "You can't know everything about a person. Would you believe that my lute is haunted an that I'm heir to a throne? By marriage, of course." He doesn't look the part, all knobby elbows and scraggly scruff. He puffs out his thin chest. "No? Well, I don't blame you I wouldn't either."

He grins at the offer of bourbon, "'Here's to tall tales and taller deeds. Flow'rs in the wild are not always weeds.'" He wipes the neck of the bottle and takes a good swallow. "Thanks," he wipes the neck of the bottle carefully and hands it back. "Hadn't had a drop since I left Hedrogura." His eyes shadow, "If you can ride and play, we should sing today." He grins, that rhyme unintentional. "I feel the mood coming on." He gives Alexander a parting scratch and nods at Niccolo in thanks and leave-taking.



_Flashback - On the hunt:_



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> "Sure, if you think you're up to it." Raven looks him up and down, noticing the armor. "Hmm, nice outfit" he says with a grin.



Oliver gives as good as he gets, giving Raven his own once-over.  He plucks at a fold of the gleaming armor, "What? This old thing? Just something I had thrown together for me." He chuckles, "It's probably older than you." At a closer glance, the armor is well-worn and well-cared for. 



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> Reaching into his pocket he takes out a metal flask. Oliver notices a notch in it. "Here, this will put some hair on your chest. Swallow quickly, or it will melt your teeth."



Oliver takes a sniff of the fumes coming off the flask and can't help but grimace, nose twinging from the vapors, "This'll melt more than my teeth."

He takes a brave pull and his eyes bulge as he struggles to swallow. He coughs, eyes tearing, "Agh. Hair on my chest? Hair on my liver's more like it." He smiles lop-sided as warmth blooms in his belly. He cocks his head admiringly and makes to hand the flask back back fingering the notch.



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> As he sees Oliver fingering the notch in the flask, he explains."Yeah, it belonged to a friend of mine, allways wore it over his heart. Claimed it was lucky. Then , when we were ambushed, it stopped an arrow aimed right at his heart. Amazing, that was." He stops , thinking back at the old days when he was still in the clan highlands. "Aaah, well, too bad the other five were aimed elsewhere, but hey, you can't win 'em all, can you." A merry twinkle in his eyes shows his satisfaction at fooling Oliver for a moment.



"In my experience, you can't even win _most_ of 'em." He shakes his head wryly, "You and Nurthk fight like lions. I haven't seen the like in a long time. I feel lucky to be alive." When Raven urges them on after game he nods and casts about the forest, looking, by and large, at all the wrong things and in all the wrong places.

When Raven chases off to gather in the goose, Oliver gathers some brush and leaves and vines. Oliver grins at the woodsman when he returns, "Nice shot." His deft hands fly over twigs and shreded vines, "Show me where the game is and we can set up these snares."

Craft - Trapmaking: 10 + 11 = 21



_Caught up:_

After making sure that Orbril took good care of Winkle, Oliver feeds the young owl some of one of the hares he and Raven caught. _I sure hope he can eat all this meat._. When it looks like it may be a while before the group moves out he carefully removes the worn and polished case which holds the now-cleaned-up lute he'd played at Caval's Horde. He spends a few moments tuning it up and strumming. When a steady breeze blows through the camp he holds the lute out, sounding board up, smiling vaguely as the wind softly sounds the strings. He fishes a strap out of the case, a woven afair decorated with beads and trinkets. He plays, singing quietly, coughing and spitting from time to time. Sounds like his illness has moved into his chest.

He pauses, intent, as Shavah returns from her prayers. He snorts and strums a discordant jangling chord on the lute, "Weal _and_ woe. What an insight." He shakes his head at Nurthk and bends over the guitar once again, "Perhaps you'll get some more vagaries upon which we can hang our fate tomorrow, Fendric." His hands falter on the lute strings and a mask of regret flashes across his face, but he does not look up, nor pause again in his playing.

OOC: Sorry for these long flashbacks, I keep a pbp document that I add to over a period of days and post when I'm done. If anybody would prefer I try to get these in in a more timely fashion please let me know.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 30, 2004)

Nurthk is happy to hear some music. It reminded him of old times, the day's conflict celebrated with music and tales. This bring's back another memory, one of elves... he hastily takes a swig from his waterskin, and splashes some water on his face, intent on not reminiscing such events.


----------



## dpdx (May 1, 2004)

[_I don't mind flashing back at all - Fendric's done it from the get-go._]

Fendric nods serenely at Oliver's words, smiling as the old man comes to the end of them. "I wish I had known your children, Oliver. I have a sense that I would have considered them friends."
...................

Fendric surveys the others walking the trail in various states of wellbeing, and looking pointedly at the wounded, makes a quiet announcement:

"If you are having trouble keeping pace, or feel sufficiently lightheaded that an arrow would knock you over, see Shavah and take healing NOW so that we may make distance. If we can last another night, and see it through to the morning without further casualties, as the Sun Surveys The Truth In Us All, I promise that we shall all be good as new by then."

Once Raven comes back from scouting, Fendric lowers his voice, still also happy to be leading Jake the pack animal. "Perhaps we shall gain sufficient elevation so as to find a more defensible position, Radiant Light willing. Do you know of a place, such as a cave, that we might more easily stay together to protect and defend each other than we did this last time?"


----------



## DrZombie (May 1, 2004)

Raven scratches his head. "Euhm, lemme think for a sec."
[ooc : knowledge-geography 18]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 1, 2004)

> [ooc: how long untill we've passed the mountains? Does Raven know of any other dangers hereabouts, any dangerous monsters, like the monster of aaaaaargh, or something?]
> 
> [ooc : knowledge-geography 18]




About three more days til you're out of the mountains, another day til Eivanrach, although it's harder to say for certain the farther you drift from the path. As for caves, you should be into a rockier region by nightfall, and there caves are never too much trouble to find -- though they tend also to provide shelter to wildlife which can not be expected to be friendly.

_(BTW, who is taking healing from Shavah? I'm fairly sure some of you still need it.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 2, 2004)

Nurthk accepts a little healing (whatever's left over after healing others, or just a couple of small spells).


----------



## dpdx (May 2, 2004)

*Fendric: 26/40*

[_Fendric will take a Cure Light after the warriors have been taken care of, or had a chance to refuse. I don't suppose we rested eight hours after the combat, anyway._]


----------



## DrZombie (May 3, 2004)

"Three more days 'till we're out of these mountains, then another day or so to the city. We should be getting to some caves this evening, but if you're planning to evict some former occupants I'd better get some healing now. Those mountain lions can be quite pissed when someone kicks 'em out."


----------



## dpdx (May 3, 2004)

Fendric looks up with a wry smile at Raven. "Well, may Pelor be Merciful, if we don't run into whatever druid has been summoning crazed animals at us, I'd be happy to stay in whichever cavern the mountain lions didn't want. Perhaps whoever is chasing us will make a few wrong decisions if there are a lot of said caves. It would be a welcome change indeed, watching someone other than ourselves in peril."

As the cold begins to set in, Fendric reaches into his bag with his free hand, and pulls out the cold weather gear Merrim, Victus, Aerda and the others bought for him. Wistfully, he reflects upon his former companions as he walks along, pulling the heavy shawl over his armor, and saying a small benediction to Pelor for their souls, if indeed it is too late for their mortal forms...


----------



## DrZombie (May 5, 2004)

Raven scouts a few hundred meters ahead of the rest, bow at the ready. He frequently backs up, to see if they're still following. When he spots a good camping place about an hour before sunset, cave or not, he'll start a fire while waiting for the rest. If he should find a cave, he'll read tracks to see if it's occupied. (surv 19), and wait for some backup to explore.


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2004)

The group trails behind Raven's scouting. The crisp air takes Oliver's breath away, but he tugs the hood of his cloak low and settles his scarf more to his satisfaction. His hands brush the tinkling charms at his cloak clasp and he snorts, smiling. He slips the clasp on the charms and wraps them around his palm, making a fist, with the charms rattling over his knobby, gloved knuckles.

He gives a wink to Niccolo and begins to shake the charms in a tinkling, rythmic cascade. It's an odd time... ostensibly twelve beats, but a few measures reveal that the rocking, hitching rythym is in eleven. 

He begins to sing, a whispery, strained tenor suited to the slow, moody melody.

_There once was a teacher of great renown
Whose words were like the tablets of stone
Because it's easier to learn than unlearn
Because we've passed the point of no return
Gather your goods and follow me
Or you will surely die_

His voice climbs higher and he raises his head, white hair wisping out from under the voluminous hood.

_I was only a child of the city
My parents were children of immigrant stock
So we followed as followers go
Over a mountain with a napkin of snow
And ate the berries and roots
That grow along the timberline
Deeper and deeper the dreamer of love sleeps on a quilt of stars

It's cold
Sometimes you can't catch your breath
It's cold_

Lower again, his rasping voice continues.

_Time and abundance thickened his step
So the teacher divided in two
One half ate the forests and fields
The other half sucked all the moisture from the clouds
And we, we were amazed at the power of his appetite
Deeper and deeper the dreamer of love sleeps on a quilt of stars_

His voice builds, louder, clearer - tone overcoming raspiness as he pushes the words through a cold throat.

_Sometimes we don't know who we are
Sometimes force overpowers us and we cry
My teacher carry me home

Carry me home my teacher
Carry me home
Carry me home my teacher
Carry me home_

He draws the last word out and ends with a rattling of the charms. And silence. He takes a deep breath and rubs his throat before settling the hood and cloak more warmly and hooking the charms back in place.

OOC: Paul Simon, off of _You're the One_. An excellent album.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 5, 2004)

After Shavah has dealt out some healing to Nurthk *(4 pts)* and Fendric *(9 pts)*, the rest of the days' journey goes well enough, with no attack from man, orc, or beast coming under the sun's light, which is dim under fog and, later, some light snowfall. Oliver's song seems to grow ever more appropriate...

Raven's search before sunset reveals a cave which is conspicuously absent of animal prints or leavings; the air smells as though not even lichen grows within.

As you prepare to camp, Shavah volunteers last watch, the sooner to pray for spells, and asks Nurthk to stay close to she and Fendric while they sleep -- "I worry on your health still, warrior." Hiritus will sleep and wake whenever he is asked.

Meanwhile, the wind wails against the cave's face in a sound like mourning.


----------



## dpdx (May 6, 2004)

Fendric, looking around the cavern mostly to make sure there's an ending to it and not a hole at the back of it where something could crawl out of the mountain to attack them [Search (taking 10): 11], recalls some general teaching about what happens to plants above the timberline (according to Father Maraf, they don't grow), and finally settles next to the fire with a beatific smile upon his face.

As guard shifts are worked out [_And here I'm presuming five or six shifts of two hours each, from sunset to sunrise?_], Fendric volunteers for first and last shifts, so that he can catch his rest in trance during the middle of the night, Pelor willing. Recognizing Hiritus' need for the full eight hours of rest habitual to humans, he bids Hiritus to stand the first shift with him, so that they can talk now, and greet the dawn later, rested and devoted for the day to come, again, Pelor willing.

"May Pelor protect us all, and may we all protect each other, of course, but this is an ideal location from which to greet the new Sun," he begins the conversation with his brother in worship. 

"I must admit I misunderstood you in a non-harmful but still very important way, brother. You see, it was not until I saw you smite one of the brigands this morning, that I knew for sure you were not a cleric, like me, but instead a Knight of the Radiant Light, like Exantrius. When you healed, before, it appeared to be, well, you know, _healing_, not the laying on of hands. 

Anyway, may the Holy Radiance vouch for my sincerity, I apologize to you, Brother Hiritus. A man deserves the proper respect, credit, and identification when undertaking a calling such as yours. I regret that I may have expected you to call forth healing you did not have, for example. I will not make that mistake again."


----------



## Tonguez (May 6, 2004)

*Flashback*Although initially startled, Orbril enjoys the chance to tend to the owl as it take his mind off the reality of the situation he has found himself in. When Oliver returns he finds that finds the bird - Winkle - has been well cared for indeed.

"You are a fine creature good friend" the gnome says to the bird as it is returned "and I would be honoured to visit with you and companion again"

Of course he takes that opporutnity whenever Oliver allows



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Raven's search before sunset reveals a cave which is conspicuously absent of animal prints or leavings; the air smells as though not even lichen grows within.
> 
> Meanwhile, the wind wails against the cave's face in a sound like mourning.




The Gnome pulls on extra layers as the temperature falls and he scans the weather making forecasts of what the night might hold. When finally they reach the cave he frowns because the absence of spore and lichen is unusual.

He takes a chance to search with the others but in his case he seeks the telltale signs of what 'nature' ought to be here

(_ooc Knowledge Nature = 15 + 3 = 18, Survival (Track) Survival 13 + 4 = 17 to check if anything is strange about the lack of animals and lichen 
and/or to make a weather forecast_)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 6, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> Fendric, looking around the cavern mostly to make sure there's an ending to it and not a hole at the back of it where something could crawl out of the mountain to attack them [Search (taking 10): 11]




It's not immediately evident, but in the back, disguised among a variety of shorter-running cracks in the walls and hidden behind a small shelf of rock, there is a hole which something as much as human-sized might squeeze through. Orbril, in his investigations for signs of life, happens instead upon a few old etchings near the hole, too worn down to be deciphered, but clearly not the product of geology -- perhaps scratched in by claw, but given the many angles from which they come, more likely made by man.

Meanwhile, Hiritus shrugs off Fendric's apology. "I haven't earned such a title yet, so I won't lay claim to it." He turns. "But thank you, anyway."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 6, 2004)

Nurthk listens to Oliver's song, he finds it quite moving.

"A lifetime of adventure in that voice of yours Oliver, I am humbled and awed by it," he says respectfully.




			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> As you prepare to camp, Shavah volunteers last watch, the sooner to pray for spells, and asks Nurthk to stay close to she and Fendric while they sleep -- "I worry on your health still, warrior."




"You honour me with your care, Shavah," Nurthk replies with a broad grin, "I'm not that badly hurt after all the healing I've received, but I'll stay nearby if you insist."

Nurthk will take whichever watch is most disliked by the rest.


----------



## DrZombie (May 6, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Raven's search before sunset reveals a cave which is conspicuously absent of animal prints or leavings; the air smells as though not even lichen grows within.



[ooc : Raven normally wouldn't choose a cave like this as shelter,being a mean and suspicious basterd, but hey, he might have had a bad hair day or something]

"Mmmh, This cave will protect us from the elements, but I don't like it. No animals, no plants... Something is not right here, better stay sharp. I'd prefer to leave this alone and go elsewhere, but I don't think we'll find a suitable camp before dark. We might better sleep outside, we can allways retreat into the cave if something attacks us."

Raven takes out his swag, and tries to make himself comfortable just outside the cave in a sheltered area. A few moments later the red glow of his pipe lights up his face, as he sits pondering recent events.


----------



## Tonguez (May 8, 2004)

"Something here" Orbril calls to the others as he examines the lines "may just be scratches but they don't look natural. 

Niccolo" he calls the other gnome "how are you at 'ciphering strange runes?"


----------



## Uriel (May 8, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Something here" Orbril calls to the others as he examines the lines "may just be scratches but they don't look natural.
> 
> Niccolo" he calls the other gnome "how are you at 'ciphering strange runes?"




<Decipher Script Roll 16+5=21.Speaks Common,Gnome,Goblin,Elvish,Draconic>

Dismounting Alexander and making sure that he was comfortable, Niccolo moves to Orbil, unwinding his long grey scarf, so as to get a better picture of the scrawlings. Rubbing his finger against the marks and then his chin in thought, Niccolo moves back to his pack, retrieving an ocular glass, so as to get a better look.

All the while, humming to himself some old Elvish ditty.


----------



## dpdx (May 9, 2004)

[_Hey, everyone! Look! Etchings!_ ]

Fendric does some contemplating of his own. Finally, he picks up a pebble from the cave floor, and drops it down the opening, listening for it to hit. Taking extremely rough note of the sound and the time (splash=water, tic=rock, short=shallow, long=deep), Fendric attempts to figure out if the hole merits attention during the guard shift...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 9, 2004)

Niccolo: Under examination, it doesn't seem as though the marks bear any properties of a written language, but they do seem to carry some amount of inent -- in their scale and interaction they are similar to the runes of old Dwarven arcana, but these seem much less precisely made, and by no means distinctly Dwarven in themselves.

Meanwhile, Fendric's rock skitters down the hole, echoing only slightly -- it seems to be shallow and dry, and seems to curve off to the right a bit.



> [ooc : Raven normally wouldn't choose a cave like this as shelter,being a mean and suspicious basterd, but hey, he might have had a bad hair day or something]




_(Didn't mean to imply he'd 'chosen' it, just that it stood out under that sort of search -- to clarify, there are some other options available that don't seem too freshly frequented by fauna which would be found in the course of that search, but nothing that looks completely 'safe'.)_


----------



## dpdx (May 11, 2004)

Fendric cants an appreciative ear toward the hole as the rock hits down, tracking the hole down and to the right. Looking around, and then at the gnomes in particular, Fendric smiles wryly and speaks:

"Would anyone happen to have a Light, um, magical or no? I should like to make sure this burrow doesn't require our diligent exploration before everyone gets their rest tonight, Pelor protect us."


----------



## Sparky (May 11, 2004)

After struggling to unload Bastrop's pack and help the others settle in Oliver pads curiously over at Orbril's call. He scratches his stubbly jaw and peers at the hole and the scrapings. He's pretty sure it's a highly advanced moon-calendar dating back to the pre-Callurian era. Or grafitti. 

He listens as Fendric's pebble clatters down the hole and to Fendric's question. He peers at the roof and walls of the cave. He holds his arm outstretched and squints past his knobby thumb. He seems to be measuring. Eyeing the gap, he purses his lips and furrows his brow. "I could rig up an alarm to give us warning if something unsavory crept into the cave. Besides Raven, I mean." He raises his eyebrows and looks at Fendric, Orbril and Niccolo.

Decipher Script: 2 + 7 = 9
Craft - Trap-making: 11 + 11 = 22


----------



## DrZombie (May 11, 2004)

"I heard that" Raven says with a chuckle. "No more brandy for you."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 16, 2004)

Oliver seems confident he can rig up something effective on both the front of the cave, and the hole at the inner edge. Looking at the etchings, though, he can only concur with Niccolo's vague assessment. Should Raven's suggestion of camping at the mouth be followed, a similar alarm system could be built, although it would likely be less desirable.

_(Sleeping in the cave or out? And what's the mechanism of this alarm system -- as some might be better suited for certain intruders than others.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 16, 2004)

Nurthk sleeps in the cave, but has learnt his lesson from last time and as his double axe resting right next to him.


----------



## Uriel (May 16, 2004)

Niccolo gathers Alexander's reign and prepares to bed down inside the cave.


----------



## Tonguez (May 16, 2004)

Orbril is not so keen to bed down even with Niccolo's the vague assessment of the marks. 
"so we know someone has been here before" he muses whilst looking around a bit more. 

If he finds nothing he sits back eats a handful of grain and rests....


----------



## DrZombie (May 17, 2004)

Raven gently doses away at a sheltered spot near the entrance, his hands on his two-hander.


----------



## dpdx (May 19, 2004)

Fendric stands the first watch in the middle of the cave, equidistant from the hole in the back of the cave (which he's still not sure is safe) and the hole in the front, and in close proximity to his sleeping comrades so that he could interpose himself if it were necessary.

If a fire has been lit, Fendric will stand close to it for warmth.


----------



## Sparky (May 19, 2004)

Oliver searches through his pack and recovers a some twine and a bell. He disappears outside and, after a brief search, carries in some twigs and saplings. He groans, one hand darting to the small of his back, as he struggles into a cross-legged pose onto the floor. 

He ties one end of a length of twine to a rock with a sliding knot that barely holds it in place. Hands moving swiftly he ties the other end to one of the greener switches with a knot that will slip if given a good tug. He tests the assembly - it looks like he's fishing with a rock for bait - the rock slips of the end at the slightest touch and the end of the switch lashes back, like a catapult. He tests again, getting Fendric to hold the switch and tugs the string tied to the lash, it gives and the sapling whistles as it rebounds in Fendric's hands.

He nods and ties a bell to the end of the switch and hunkering down, grunting, onto the floor near the hole searching for a crevice, whistling a merry tune and eyeballing the distance to the hole. With a considering look and a swift hand he trims the end of the sapling and wedges the stick into the floor and tests the length. With a satisfied murmur he turns to gather up the twigs and starts when he finds himself nose to nose with a twig-laden Orbril.

"Ach! Pelor's pantaloons!" He glowers and snatches the twigs from Orbril, muttering, "Thanks." He pauses, squinting, "You know, Winkle could use a bite. To eat." He tosses his head at the owlet warbling in its basket. He turns back to his work grumbling under his breath. _And I could use some space._

He carefully measures the twigs as he lays them delicately across the mouth of the hole in such a way that if they are disturbed the whole assemblage will fall, loosing the rock and freeing the sapling switch to lash about, ringing the bell. He leaves a space in the middle of the twigs and gingerly reties the rock before lowering it down into the hole and covering the hole with twigs. He stands, dusting his hands, and stoops to gather the remaining twigs and twine and other bits.

"Well, that's it. It's not the most sophisticated. But it'll let us know if anything is creeping outta there."

He purses his lips looking at the contraption and picks a spot near the fire and Bastrop and Winkle. He carefully lays out his armor and puts his shortswords under the rolled-up cloak that serves as his pillow. His crossbow is in easy reach and bolts near to hand.

_Been a long time since I had to sleep with one eye open._

He thinks longingly of Raven's flask of brandy and swallows a few mouthfuls of stale, cool water. He takes his meager dinner and stows his gear neatly. 

_Definitely too old for this._

He settles down and rolls onto his back staring up at the cave roof and the shifting shadows thrown by the little crackling fire. "Goodnight all." After a while he rolls onto his side, back facing the cave entrance, eyes peering into the darkness of the back of the cave. He growls as he tugs on troublesome blankets. In the dim light he can just make out the gleam of the firelight on the bell.

*************************

When shaken to start his watch he wakes with a start, wisps of dreams of his vanished life draining from him. He sighs and rolls back onto his side, eyes closing briefly, before he struggles onto his knees and begins to don his armor in the dim light within the cave.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 20, 2004)

Some time after midnight: A bell rings. The sleepers awaken to see that Oliver's trap is sprung; a mountain lion paces back and forth at the entrance of the cave, hissing intently past Raven at the others. It seems unwilling to enter.

Faintly, there is the smell of burning oak. It seems to emanate from the crevice in the rear...


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 21, 2004)

Nurthk stirs and looks outside, seeing the lion there and smelling something burning at the same time, he's unsure of what to do.

"Probably should try to calm that big cat down so it doesn't tear anyone to shreds," he says.

He gulps, and takes a deep breath as me moves slowly out of the cave, making soothing noises to try and calm down the lion.

_Hope this method works with all big cats..._

[ooc:wild empathy

rolled 17 + 5 = 22]


----------



## DrZombie (May 21, 2004)

Raven carefully grabs his twohander, making sure his movements are slow as not to startle the lion. Seeing Nurthk trying to calm down the beast, he too, tries to soothe it

_OOC I dunno if you can cooperate on this, but I'll give it a go : 11+6=17 (wild empathy)_


----------



## dpdx (May 21, 2004)

*Fendric: AC 16, HP 38/40*

Fendric barely finishes trance at the midnight hour, not having prayed for spells, and not having even put on armor. Relying on the others to protect him for now, Fendric grabs his flail and shield, not to attack the mountain lion, but to protect himself and others, if necessary, from it.

"Does it have children in that burrow, perhaps? And if so, what could be burning them?" Fendric inquires in a low tone, so as not to startle the mountain lion.

[I'm figuring that Fendric gets his customary 1 HP/level healing for a full rest, thus the total. Feel free to correct me - I don't have my books with me at present. Also, Fendric is on full defense.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 22, 2004)

_(OOC: Aiding on a skill is a DC 10 to give a +2 bonus to that person's attempt, bringing Nurthk's to 24. Also, the books actually require a full day's rest -- or something to that effect -- for the hitpoint game, but I and everyone I've ever played with just go by the 'full night's rest' rule, so Fendric can retake hitpoints.)_

The mountain lion responds to Nurthk, calming, seeming at first agitated, then confused, then finally and suddenly bolting off into the brush, disappearing quickly from sight.

The scent remains in the air, although there is no smoke to be seen.


----------



## Tonguez (May 22, 2004)

Orbril watches the beast as it bolts away and then turns to sniff the scent of burning oak.

He wonders towards the opening trying to better identify the smell _(ooc what check for that?)_.

Once near the hole he opens up his soul to the land trying to *detect magic * that may be emanating from the hole


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 22, 2004)

Nurthk turns to Raven and smiles.

"Thanks for the help," he says, then sniffs the air, "Where could that be coming from?"

Looking to the crevice in back his mind ticks over, coming to what seems a logical solution. He signals for the others to be quiet, and whispers loudly.

"I think what we are smelling is the campfire of someone else occupying a cave which this crevice connects to," he says, and moves closer to the crevice to listen intently for any sign of sentient life.


[listen check: rolled 7 + 5 = 12]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 22, 2004)

> He wonders towards the opening trying to better identify the smell (ooc what check for that?).




_(I'd say Survival is appropriate.)_

As Nurthk moves over to listen at the crevice, he hears nothing beyond. Any fire would be far away -- the hole is completely dark.

Hiritus begins to don his armor. "I'd like to take a look down there, if no one minds. If it's nothing, we should know, so we can get some _sleep_ for once."


----------



## DrZombie (May 23, 2004)

"If we're off adventuring down a cave I'd like some healing first", says Raven. "I wanted to hold it off till tomorrow, but I'm a bit to beat up to go and play.".
He puts on his leather again, strings his bow and puits it on his back. He draws his two-hander and gets ready to go.


----------



## Uriel (May 23, 2004)

Niccolo moves to where the strange smoke smell is coming from, trying to glean any possible source.

<Search roll is 8+4=12>

Clearly disatisfied with his findings, Niccolo casts his one remaining Cantrip, _Detect Magic_.

<Concentrating to get a read on type of magic if possible...then I will use it to have a look at the gear taken from the Orcs and anything else my friends wish me to look at>.


----------



## Tonguez (May 23, 2004)

_survival check - sniff to identify the source of the burning oak smell (and any other information I can get from the ordours too) roll 18 + 4 = 22_


----------



## dpdx (May 23, 2004)

Fendric, impressed by the animal taming skills of Raven and Nurthk, watches intently as the mountain lion slinks off. Waiting until the animal has gone from sight, plus a minute or so after, he puts his shield and flail down.

"A shame indeed we couldn't have convinced that animal to share her cave with us this night, Pelor bless her. I wouldn't have minded the extra warmth, for one. And presuming Alexander wouldn't object, she'd have made someone a wonderful animal companion," he remarks, winking at Orbril.

"Well, it appears I have concluded my rest, Praise the Radiant Light. Brother Hiritus? If you couldn't wait a small while, I would be able to join you, armored, even..."


----------



## Tonguez (May 23, 2004)

"Agreed" Orbril grins at Fendrics wink of acknowledgement "hopefully the cat has not strayed too far and we may yet be able to seek its friendship and company"

'and what a beauty it would be' he thinks to himself 'Orbril lion tamer!'

approaching the hole he again sniffs...


----------



## Sparky (May 24, 2004)

Oliver's eyes snap open. _Woodsmoke? What the devil?_ The bell! He reaches for the blades under his balled-up cloak and draws them swiftly. He rolls onto his side with a grunt and strggles to his feet. Nurthk and Raven calm the pacing cat. 

"You two are good to have around. Even if you are ugly." He grins and nods sagely at Nurthk's assessment of the smoke's origin. He frowns at Hirtius, "See here, boy. We just got out of one scrape. Why in the name of all that is Holy are you seeking out another so quickly?" He grumbles rubbing the sleep out of his eyes. 

He watches silently as the others ready themselves for investigation. Shaking his head he scoops up his armor and begins to fasten and buckle, tie and tighten. "Gods save me from the foolhardy strength of the young." He sighs, loud and long-suffering.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 25, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> "See here, boy. We just got out of one scrape. Why in the name of all that is Holy are you seeking out another so quickly?" He grumbles rubbing the sleep out of his eyes.




Hiritus sighs. "Sorry. Just eager to find out... Just restless, I guess," he answers quietly, avoiding eye contact.

Shavah grumbles to herself, and curls back up in a corner, trying to get back to sleep.

Niccolo: No magic is detected, save for the few magic items you already know about.

Orbril: As far as you can tell, a campfire is a good assessment of the scent, although you can't pick any sign of cooked meat or other food from the air.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 25, 2004)

Nurthk sits back down where he was resting before.



			
				Sparky said:
			
		

> "You two are good to have around. Even if you are ugly."




Nurthk chuckles quietly.

"I'm probably too big to go forcing myself through crevices, I'm tired and still injured. I'll be here, avoid revealing our presence, okay?" he says, and closes his eyes to get a little more rest.


----------



## Uriel (May 27, 2004)

Satisfied that no magic is involved (at least no illusion of smoke scents, anyways...), Niccolo once more takes a seat just inside the opening.

After a minute, the Gnome laughs a bit and says 'Why, this cave reminds me of the time that I was a guest in an Orc Hold. Well, not a _Guest_ per se, though I'm sure that to an Orc, the accomadations were grand. I'm not sure how a half-orc would view the place, Nurthk, you might give me a discertation of proper Orcish hospitality some time. Anyways, there I was, with thirty annoyed Orcs having the quite erroneous idea that I had been _Spying_ on them for a nearby Elven Thorpe, if you can believe that. Spying? Perhaps, I ahd been doing a bit of scouting, but spying? Anyways, I had been caught, I mean...they had escorted me into their lovely cave complex, spears at my back, mind Ye, with the intention of feeding me to their pet Dire Weasel, not knowing that we Gnomes have quite a friendly relation with Mustalids of all sorts, be they Giant or not. SO I says to this Weasel _Good day, my fine fellow. Might you like to get out of this place, what with the spiked collar and all, the poor diet and the smell._ The Weasel was quite anxious to get away, for truth be known, Orcs don't treat their pets any better than they keep house, no offense Nurthk...'
Niccolo goes on, once again off on one of his stories, though at least this one had an interesting bit where he rode a Giant Weasel up and out of an Orc Stronghold. It could have been worse, this one could have been another discourse on the nature of Aeolian verses Phrygian Modes in relation to composition...


----------



## dpdx (May 28, 2004)

Facing away from the former gladiator, Fendric's lips purse together in a twisted grin as he hears Oliver's admonishment. (_Yes, Mother..._

Turning his head to Hiritus, he rolls his eyes and whispers, "Come, we'll leave the exploration until after dawn prayer. Until then, we can help keep watch, and try to stay warm."

Fendric busies himself with washing up as best he can with the few patches of snow that are around, and then putting on armor, anyway.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2004)

Nurthk smiles at Niccolo's story.

"No offense taken my small friend. There are different kinds of orcs as there are different kinds of humans. It was too cold where we were to keep giant weasels around," he says, with a chuckle.


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2004)

"Oh for pity's sake! Make up your blessed minds," growls the old man. He straightens from donning his armor, buckles and straps hang haphazardly. He glares around in the dim of the cave and shucks the armor off stowing it neatly. He goes to check on his trap, taking extra sticks and searching out another rock. He peers cautiously, curiously into the hole waving smoke away and then sets about swiftly resetting the trap.

With a deep wheezing sigh he nods at those still awake and checks on Winkle and Bastrop. After picking some errant burrs out of Bastrops short-cropped mane... _There's a good fellow. Go on back to sleep now..._ He settles down onto his pallet and listens to Niccolo's tale. He looks up at the ceiling listening to the cadence of the Gnome's words, their rise and fall, their tone and timbre. It is not long before his wheezing breaths come slow and measured, the scowling brow smoothed in sleep.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 1, 2004)

The rest of the night passes without incident. By morning the scent is gone; Shavah retires to prayer, while Hiritus takes the time to climb up a bit to peer over the trees, and calls the rest up to take in the view: From this vantage, the fog stretches like an ocean, concealing the land below.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 1, 2004)

Seeing that the others seem to have opted not to quench their curiosity Orbril hesitates "_so - wha -we-oh_" he says rather incoherently and sits back a studies the markings on the wall a bit longer.

However as Niccolo story wears on and on he is forced to check his will to save his own sanity and quietly slips into the hole still curious to see where it leads and where the smoke originates...

(ooc _eeew solo adventure!_)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 1, 2004)

Nurthk rises and follows Hiritus, enjoying the nostalgic view of the ocean of clouds.

"Reminds me of home," he says.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 1, 2004)

_(Backtrack: )_

Orbril: You sneak through the crevice... It winds for a while, coming to a few dead ends, not seeming to arrive at much. As you turn what seems like it must be the last corner, you find yourself staring into a larger opening -- your first sight is a pile of jawbones, beyond which lie other sets of bones, neatly arranged in little piles throught the room. It appears they were removed in parts -- whole arms are mostly in tact, and many ribcages are still attached to spines, amongst those vertabrae which have come unstuck with time, and accumulated into rolling mounds of their own. In the back, however, there are odd bones which are note readily identifiable at first; on recognition of eye sockets, however, you realize they are skulls that have been split into three parts along the fissures, with each part being placed in its own pile among the like.

Around each pile are inscribed further etchings -- indeed, it appears the insignias continue on underneath the bones fragments -- which, while less damaged by time, are still beyond any recognizable meaning.

The cave does not appear to continue beyond this "room", save for a few small cracks barely large enough for a finger to sneak through. The ceiling here is barely standing height for a gnome, and there is little space which is not occupied by old bone.

_(See attached file for a better idea of the arrangement.)_


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 1, 2004)

Orbril gulps deep when he realises that he has stumbled on a tomb, or maybe worse!
The ritualistic manner in which the bones have been seperated send a shiver along his spine, he makes a sign for protection and though he considers taking a peice of bone for further investigation the gnome decides against it.

He quickly and silently moves back out of the room heading out towards the cave entrance. He is shaken by the experience and silent as he goes towards the relative comfort of the living....


----------



## dpdx (Jun 5, 2004)

Fendric went outside the cave entrance, nodding toward Hiritus to join him once dawn came to the mountaintop. After prayers, Fendric expended a Cure Light to bring himself back to full [the bonus alone would do it], and offered to expend a healing spell on Hiritus. When this was finished, Fendric went back inside the cave entrance.

"If anyone else should need healing, I have advanced in the measure of my god, Praise His Evershining Wisdom, and can provide it abundantly." Fendric announced triumphantly to no one in particular. As he went to gather his things, he looked around.

"Where is Orbril?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2004)

"I'll take you up on that offer for healing, Fendric," Nurthk says, "One good dose will have me back in prime condition."

Since Fendric brought it up, Nurthk does notice how Orbril is missing.

"Hmm, I thought he was in here," he says, and tugs thoughtfully on his goatee.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 5, 2004)

OoC:Assuming dawn comes)

IC

The snores of Niccolo resound throughout the cave like the rumble of some legendary Wyrm come to life. With a start they cease, and are replaced with moaning and a suddenly awake gnome who spends the morn rubbing his back and complaining about a lack of scones. Rising, Niccolo sets about gathering twigs for a fire and setting coffee on. Turning to his more outdoorsy companions, he says 'There must be some eggs about, eh? Who's the robber who will dare the wrath of the local birds, or at least try and bring in a few conies...'


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 6, 2004)

Niccolo said:
			
		

> 'There must be some eggs about, eh? Who's the robber who will dare the wrath of the local birds, or at least try and bring in a few conies...'




"Raven's job," Shavah says, returning from her morning prayers. "As for mine, is anyone in need of healing? Beyond what Fendric has offered, of course."

Hiritus waves off both clerics, saying he feels quite fine after a good night's rest. He seems aloof this morning, and spends most of his time playing playing fight-for-the-stick with Alexander.

Both have already unceremoniously backed up what few belongings they bring with them, in preparation for the day's journey.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 7, 2004)

Orbril still feeling cold from the discovery in the hole crawls out from the corner in which he had concealed himself. He had spent the night in fitful sleep watching the hole and imagining the ghosts that might still linger within. He is pale and has bags under his eyes when he emerges still yawning and blinking at the sunlight... 

(ooc hope thats okay Guilt Puppy and you didn't have anything else planned for Orbril)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 7, 2004)

Nurthk is in the process of packing when he spots Orbril.

"There you are. You look as though something kept you awake, I hope Niccolo's snoring wasn't too much for you," he says and he rolls yup his bedroll.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 9, 2004)

Fendric nods with satisfaction at Orbril's return to the group, and proceeds to where Nurthk is standing. Casting a Cure Moderate [2d8 +6, Festy - you'll have to roll it for me ATM], he furrows his brow in concentration on Nurthk's wounds.

[If that isn't enough, Fendric will cast CLW on Nurthk at d8+5.]

When everyone is ready, Fendric will start out the door of the cave, anxious to make progress.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 9, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Nurthk is in the process of packing when he spots Orbril.
> 
> "There you are. You look as though something kept you awake, I hope Niccolo's snoring wasn't too much for you," he says and he rolls yup his bedroll.




"I'm - I'm okay" Orbril replies forcing a little smile onto his face "just cold" he explains - its almost true afterall. 

He glances back at the hole as he goes to fetch his things ready for something to fill his belly and a day to put distance between himself and the bones


----------



## Uriel (Jun 9, 2004)

Ignoring the humorous jab at his snoring, Niccolo readied himself for travel, packing hs things and seeing to Alexander as well.
After all is ready, Niccolo takes out one of his violins and goes through a few scales and arppegio runs.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2004)

[ooc: Fendric's CMW - rolled (2, 7) + 6 = 15]

Nurthk checks where his ribs were bothering him the day prior, and is pleasantly surprised to find it is as though he was never injured at all.

"That was a potent one. You have my thanks Fendric," he says, and claps the half-elf on the shoulder before finishing up packing.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 12, 2004)

_(Big moving-onward moment, to try to get the game back up-to-speed...)_

Continuing through the mountains, the days finally begin to pass quietly, without trouble. The animal attacks have ceased for now, and the orcs give you no trouble.

The weather seems to change daily, clouds of snow sweeping over in walls and then abandoning you to sunlight; until one morning you notice that the general slope of the pass is generally downward. A dark gray blot hangs in the haze of distance: Raven recognizes this as smoke from the stacks of Eivanrach, at last in sight.

...

The city has a small-town look about it, stout houses with steep roofs, lean wooden frames, rough brick-and-mortar walls. Far removed, indeed, from the grandeur of Bethel.

The signs of wealth are still clear, however, as you walk the streets. While not extravagent, everything is well-made, from homes to clothes; even the cart-horses seem of good strong stock.

It is a city where law seems well-enforced, as well. In the wide-open streets it is easy to spot guardsmen in their heavy studded leather, their red caps and shining halberds signalling their presence in clear warning to any would-be criminals. Their demeanor is noticably informal; Shavah comments on how undignified they seem, but all the same they are serious, and it is hard to imagine them to be truly lax about their duties.

"We should hail a carriage," Hiritus remarks after a few blocks. "The city seems a bit... _voluminous_ to traverse on foot."


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 12, 2004)

"The lamb's quite good at "the head of the dog", and the rooms are cheap. And he doesn't water down his ale. Maybe we should go there, see if there's any rooms available" Raven suggests. 

_And we'll see if Elsa's still got her eye on me. _


----------



## Uriel (Jun 13, 2004)

Niccolo pipes up at the sight of the town Ah, _civilization at last!_. I was getting a bit tired of twigs in my hair and beetles in my boots. I suppose I could be persuaded to change them in for ale and properly aged cheese. Spurring Alexander on, Niccolo moves to the front of the band, his eyes taking in the various building of Eivanach even as his steed took in the myriad smells.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 13, 2004)

Nurthk attempts to hail a carriage.

"The Head of the Dog it is then!" he says through a grin, "As much as I may love the out of doors, I'll always appreciate a mug of ale, a hearty meal and a warm fire."

[ooc: very kewl reference, doctor ]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 13, 2004)

Raven leads you to the inn; it's within walking distance, and Hiritus seems a bit disappointed at missing the ride: The roads in Bethel, you recall, seemed to narrow and winding for more than a pull-cart.

From the look of the place, it was once a military barracks, its heart built from heavy stone. Since then, a wooden front-end has been tacked on, making room for a lounge below, and a hooded open-air tavern above.

One gold per night is enough to cover three rooms to fit the eight of you, or two gold if you want cots for everyone and bath privileges. Either way, cheap compared to the money changing hands at the card and dice games which run thick through the lower lounge. With a glance you can spot enough red caps to gather that these games are, if not fully legal, at least fully tolerated.

Upstairs the floor is painted red, and road wisdom says to be wary when the floors are painted red -- but here the paint is wearing thin, and the patrons are calm and casual. The man who runs the counter -- Mengan, Raven indicates -- is thin and narrow-eyed, and despite his wrinkled face seems somehow youthful beneath his wild crop of no-color hair and thin dark moustache.

"Evenin', folks," he says as he spots you coming up the stairs -- seeming to recognize Raven, but seeming to recognize the rest of you as well. "Take a seat, let me know what you'll be havin'."

Past the not-quite-square frame of the terrace railing you can see the sunset leak between the buildings, illuminating solid earth and what must seem like the first unburdened faces seen since the journey began...


----------



## dpdx (Jun 13, 2004)

"We should unburden ourselves of these spare weapons, so as to procure enough gold to reprovision ourselves, Pelor willing," says Fendric as his pack (and himself) fall to the table and chair with a thud.

Rummaging through the saddlebag, he sifts through the remaining letters until he finds the one addressed to Aesop Rhandoril, Counsel to the Jury of Sages in the Free City of Eivanrach. Looking at it long enough to note the addressee before he sets it back in the bag, he continues:

"After that, I should like to procure a room. Here is fine. I will want to cast the spells I had neglected while we were on the road, so as to determine magical or evil nature upon these letters. I suppose also I should check in at the Temple before we leave..."


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 14, 2004)

"Well, my plan is simple : get a bath, smoke some halfling weed whilst letting all this dirt soak away, then have a large hot meal, and then get roaring drunk. It's a simple plan, often tried and it allways seems to work."

"Mengan, I'll be in the bath-house for quite a bit. Just get some ale down there in a few minutes."

"Guys, ladies, you're more then welcome to join the festivities."

With that, Raven grabs his stuff and goes to the bathhouse, eagerly anticipating a good long hot soak.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 14, 2004)

"I don't get roaring drunk, I get snarling drunk," Nurthk says with a grin, "I remember once I was told that I got up and started abusing an elf in orcish. My friends told me he smashed a chair over my head. Until that point I thought it was just a sanity-rending hangover."

Nurthk recounts the gory details of recovering from a fractured skull as he collects his things and heads down to the bath room.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 16, 2004)

"Mmmh, nothing can beat a good bar-fight. With some luck someone will be happy to accomodate us later tonight." 
He strips out of his clothing, and with a sigh of relief sits down in the hot tub. He leans over to rummage through his pouch, takes out a pipe and some leaf, and starts to fill it.
"Nurthk, if you could be so kind as to give me a light?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 16, 2004)

"Think I've got some flint and steel somewhere..." Nuthk mumbles as he digs through his pack.

After a difficult moment lighting a pipe with some flint and steel, Nurthk eases his scarred self into another hot tub.

"There was a big hot spring back home. It was customary for any successful hunting parties to relax there for a while when they got back, and a celebration feast would be prepared in the meantime," Nurthk said, reminiscing a little.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 17, 2004)

Whistfully looking at the cad games, Niccolo realizes that he needs firstly, to execute Exantrius' will and secondly to help in the selling of these goods so as to get a grubstake.
Turning to Fendric after a lone ale, Niccolo says 'Well, old friend, it seems that we are nearer one step to putting Sir Exantrius to rest for good. Shall we find this Aesop Randoril?'
If Fendric hesitates a few moments, Niccolo will hastily order a second mug of frothing brew. A Gnome was, after all, a Gnome.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 17, 2004)

Fendric turns back to his friend and replies, "Not yet, dear Niccolo. I wish to ascertain the nature of these letters, Pelor willing, before I deliver them to any other recipients. Fortunately, this should not take but a half-hour once I get a room and some privacy..."

Fendric absentmindedly searches his pouches for a gold to buy the room; finding none, he takes advantage of Niccolo's distractedness to pick up his pack and step outside, in search of a weaponsmith with whom he might barter.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 17, 2004)

*Downstairs:*

Hiritus accompanies Fendric as he goes to sell off the weapons; he takes the liberty of inquiring with the innkeep about a nearby smith, and he points out Gilter, an far from shaven man sitting at one of the card tables.

"Weapons to sell?" he asks on your approach, not turning from his hand. "Just one second." He moves six large stacks of platinum forward, his eyes fixed on the gnome sitting across the table. "You may have caught me at a very good or a very bad time for that, depending on what Ghant here shows..."

*Upstairs:*

It takes a bit of a wait for Niccolo to get his brew -- Mengan's quite busy with other customers, one of whom stands out: A man in his middle thirties, wearing fine chainmail, his long brown hair tied back neatly, a tightly kept beard on his face. Though world-weary and even a bit out of shape, there's still something almost radiant about him... It's hard to decide if he seems more like a younger Exantrius, or an older Hiritus -- perhaps he's simply somewhere between the two.

_(Niccolo should make Spot & Listen checks at this point.)_

*The bath:*

The room is full and alive with conversation, arguments definitely. Three older men, all showing scars and signs of wear themselves, are having a heated debate about a topic which may seem too familiar by this point: The wars to the East.

"...it would be a foolish waste. It's not our problem." ... "If they cross the pass, they'll hit Eivanrach first." ... "Then fight 'em when they get _here_, or move to Galmad." ... "They'll be stronger by the time they get here." ... "They'll be hurting. A week in those mountains takes a toll an army." ... "Maybe Cender should deal with the orcs?" ...


----------



## dpdx (Jun 18, 2004)

"Oh, he's here, is he? Pelor be praised." Fendric says from under the doorway. Turning around, he accompanies Hiritus to where the barkeep pointed out Gilter.

As Gilter pushes his call bet forward, Fendric looks on, at once amused with and ignorant of the game going on before him. Of even more fascination is the size of the wagers - quietly he asks Hiritus, "That IS platinum they're playing with, is it not?", and upon hearing the affirmative, looks upon both gentlemen at the table with a visible expression of awe.

Waiting upon the showdown, Fendric continues conversationally, in Gilter's general direction, "We liberated these from a band of orcs that set upon us as we crossed the pass. Some are of crude manufacture, like you might expect from such a band of brigands, but some are most definitely of higher quality, as if they themselves had been taken from less fortunate groups than ourselves. I'm quite comfortable with the flail my Temple has given me, as are my companions with their weapons, and so to us they are weight, and hopefully coin. 

I should hope to find the inside of a tub of hot water, and a softer bed than cave rock with it, the Radiant Light Willing. Anything else would be bounty, indeed. And if Eivanrach is to gird itself and stand together, one and all, against the menace that Exantrius knew to follow us when he was alive, these weapons might help to save this good city, E'er the Holy Light Reveal It To Be So."

Pausing after his soliloquy to note the cards now revealed upon the table, Fendric asks completely innocently, "So, is this a good time, or a bad time?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 18, 2004)

*Downstairs:*

Gilter and Ghant show their cards; smiling, the smith sweeps in his coins, then scoots his chair back an inch as he begins to stack and sort them. The others continue the game without him, for the time being, as he turns to look through Fendric's bundle.

"Hm... Mostly pretty shabby... though the full plate's not too bad... but..." His eyes widen a bit. "Wait a moment."

He pulls out one of the scythe-blades, looks at it under the candlelight.

"Nice. Very nice. Alerian steel, if I've ever seen it." He turns, looks Fendric straight in the eye. "Clean these up and mount them to a hilt, these would be worth 40, maybe even 45 plate to the right buyer. If you don't want to go to the trouble, I'll give you 20 each for 'em right now. Or..." he digs around again, counting in his head. "38... 39? Ah, make it an even 40 scales for the whole lot."

He waits for an answer, realizes you don't quite understand his offer.

"This," he says, pulling five coins from a stack of platinum, "is a scale. Sound fair?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 18, 2004)

Nurthk shows interest the the old men's conversation.

"You think they'd be headed here?" he asks them.

_Hmm, but who are 'they'?_


----------



## Uriel (Jun 18, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> (Niccolo should make Spot & Listen checks at this point.)




<Spot  15,Listen 23>.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 18, 2004)

Doing the math in his head..._forty scales...each 20 platimum, 8000 Gold? Gods...'_
Kicking Fendric gently under the view of those seated, Niccolo smiles genteely and awaits the answer from his companion, already wondering what he'd spend his share upon...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 18, 2004)

*Upstairs:*

Before heading downstairs to catch up with Fendric, you overhear the knight's order: "Water silvered with raspberry." Moreover, there's something odd about the way he took the drink, as though he may have slipped something out from underneath...

_(Man, I need to find time to get back to work on that Story Hour thread.)_

*The bath:*



> "You think they'd be headed here?" he asks them.




"Oh, of course," the loudest of the men answers. "They're headed everywhere else."

"Now maybe not!" the man to his right interrupts. "There's still no reason think Bethel has anything to do with them."

"Oh, true, true," says the man on the left. "But it still seems like quite a coincidence."

"Of _course_ they're behind Bethel. "By the hells, I imagine they have agents _here_, right now, just getting things ready!"

"Nonsense and paranoia..." says the man on the right.

"But still, you can't be too careful!" ... "Doesn't mean you should waste your time." ... "Since when is a good defense a waste of time?" ...


----------



## dpdx (Jun 19, 2004)

Gilter said:
			
		

> "Hm... Mostly pretty shabby... though the full plate's not too bad... but..." His eyes widen a bit. "Wait a moment."
> 
> He pulls out one of the scythe-blades, looks at it under the candlelight.
> 
> ...



Fendric takes a second to count the platinum and do some quick math when he feels a small tap from Niccolo's direction. Fendric's response in that same direction is brief, but firm: "That is not helping."

Turning back to Gilter, he continues. "So if I understand you correctly, sir, a scale is... 25? platinum, and you are therefore offering us 40 scale, or 1000 platinum, for the lot, including the scrap weapons, the full plate, and the... Alerian? scythe blades. 

I'm afraid we have no forge, more's the pity, and even if we did, a scant number among us could turn out weapons worthy of even the refuse you see before you, may the Radiant Light Bless It and Keep It and Use It for Beneficial Purposes and such... 

Your offer sounds fair, and in fact, I am in no mood to dispute it even if it weren't, may the Light Guide My Judgement. Full plate is heavy, blades don't carry well without holsters, and 5000 platinum is, in fact, coin, so I would consider it sold to you for that amount. Hiritus, Niccolo, I presume you do not object?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 19, 2004)

_(D'oh! Looks like I made an error -- the offer was meant to be 2000 gp, a scale being 50gp, or 5pp... When proof-reading my original post, it read "two stacks of 25 gold", which was mathematically correct, but I saw it and said "wait! I already said he was playing with stacks of platinum!" and made the correction, without thinking for a moment that it might impact the value of the offer by a factor of ten  Considering that none of the math in the replies matches up with either the correct or erroneous meaning of "40 scales" -- it was meant to be confusing IC, but hopefully clear OOC, although I think it failed in the latter respect -- you probably don't need to edit any posts. But I sure do!)_ 

Gilter grins, moving his chips around to make things a bit clearer -- stacking platinum five at a time, until he has 8 stacks of 25 each -- 200 platinum, or 2000 gold.

"That's the offer," he says. "Are you clear on its worth? I'd hate to see you feel cheated -- I can't imagine that was an easy lot to come across."

Seeing that you're unlikely to dispute any offer, he turns and points to the counter up front.

"They can bond this for you, or even just supply a coin pouch to carry it in, if need be..." He turns, and nods toward the gnome at the other end of the table. "Although Ghant might have one he won't be needing tonight, if you ask nicely."

He grins, satisfied. Ghant fumes, grumbles, then gets up to call down a drink from the bar.

_(Spot/Listen checks for those downstairs.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 19, 2004)

"I've been travelling awhile. Who exactly are these foes who may attack, if they're willing to brave the mountains? Nurthk asks now, decidedly blunt.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 19, 2004)

*The bath:*

"Raiders from Dalmar," the one on the left answers. "Blue sails. How long have you been traveling? Seems like every day we get news they've advanced further -- word on the wind can barely keep up with 'em."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 20, 2004)

OoC: I'm fine with the amount tat GP amended. Spot 7, Listen 15.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 21, 2004)

[Spot: 15 +5 = 20; Listen: 6 +7 = 13]



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Gilter grins, moving his chips around to make things a bit clearer -- stacking platinum five at a time, until he has 8 stacks of 25 each -- 200 platinum, or 2000 gold.
> 
> "That's the offer," he says. "Are you clear on its worth? I'd hate to see you feel cheated -- I can't imagine that was an easy lot to come across."
> 
> ...



Fendric, now armed with the amended information, looks still at Hiritus and Niccolo; having never bargained before, he'd hate to run afoul of Nurthk, Raven, or worst of all, Oliver, if he came back with less than the worth. Seeing no objection from the bard or the paladin, he turns again to Gilter.

"That will be fine, and I have a coin pouch of my own, so Mr. Ghant may save his pouch for a better day at the table. 2000 gold it is, and I apologize for my mistatement of the figure. It must be the mountain air, still.

Anyway, thank you, sir. It has been a pleasure to trade with you; may Pelor bless you."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 21, 2004)

Nurthk looked to Raven, a tad puzzled.

"This news to you?" he asked, "From Dalmar...

Nurthk tried to bring to mind any references to Dalmar he had heard before.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 21, 2004)

*Downstairs:*

Gilter looks ready to shake on the deal, when Ghant, returning to his seat.

"Hold on! Hold on just a moment. 40 was the offer, right?" He eyes Gilter, vengefully. "I'll make that 45."

Gilter eyes the gnome unkindly. "I think we have a deal already."

"Nothing's changed hands," says Ghant, "and nothing's signed. You've only agreed to a price, but no trade has occurred. It's still theirs to sell. And I'm offering more."

Gilter sighs, and turns to Fendric. "We have a deal already, right?"

"Forty-five," says Ghant, over the smith's shoulder. "There's plenty you can do with that, you know."

_(OOC: 45 scales = 2250 gold. I'm almost positive  )_

*In the bath:*

_(Semi-OOC: Re: "Raiders from Dalmar," that should match up with what Oliver's told you about the fall of Hedrogura -- the city where the original group met Exantrius -- and with the general buzz about "war to the south" that's been around.)_


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 21, 2004)

"Hedrogura was taken by 'em, wasn't it? Can't say I've met the gentlemen before. Blue sails, probably a bunch of pirates. Not much pirates in the highlands. As long as they don't bother me or my friends I don't really care." Raven says as he leans back in his bath, puffing on his pipe. Then, to the scarred men talking : "Or should I care? What's the story 'bout them? We've been through the mountains, this is the first piece of civilisation we've been to in a week."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 22, 2004)

"Here, here, I think you've got the right idea there, Raven," Nurthk says with a grin, "I deal with what good Sir Cuthbert puts in front of me, and if he wants me to take a different path to my friends he'll make his intentions known. Until then though, I cannot be moved."

Nurthk dunks his head in the water and comes back up, his black hair wet slick against his head. He curls his goatee around his finger and leans back.

"Think we can get a good price for those weapons?" he asks casually.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 22, 2004)

*In the bath:*

"Should you worry? Of course you should! They'll get to your door eventually." ... "Naw, kid's got the right idea! Proud's the history of mindin' yer own." ... "True." ... "Say, speaking of pirates, you heard this one: A pirate walks into a bar..."

*Downstairs:*

As Nurthk arrives, Hiritus (who's been sticking to the back, not wanting to get involved in matters of finance) fills Nurthk in on the situation thus far.

"Think we should take his offer?" He looks wary. "The smith's, I mean -- I don't trust that gnome."


----------



## dpdx (Jun 23, 2004)

Nurthk arrives just in time to see Fendric seal the deal with Gilter.

"I'm sorry, Mr... Ghant, was it? but shake or no, signature or no, Mr. Gilter is correct - we have reached agreement at 2000. I'm afraid I gave my word just now, May Pelor's Holy Light See It True, and you are indeed too late. Perhaps if we are waylaid by orcish brigands again sometime soon, provided we survive, we shall come see you? I'm afraid that's scant consolation, I know, May Pelor Forgive Me. Come, I shall buy you a drink, as soon as we receive our money!"

Fendric turns back to Gilter, a little more expectantly. "Perhaps we should consummate this transaction, then?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 23, 2004)

Nurthk nods when Hiritus explains the situation.

"Fendric's sticking to his word, not surprising, but I respect that," he says, "It's a good sum of money anyway, keep us going for a while yet."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 23, 2004)

Keepng his eye on the other Gnome <Sense Motive roll 13 total>, Niccolo watches the exchange between the smith and Fendric,  confident that he would finally have a proper bath and dinner after so many days and nights in the saddle. Remembering Alexander at that moment, Niccolo moves to go outside. to where his steed is stabled. Stopping near the bar, Niccolo inquires of the barkeep  'Excuse me, my Good Man, but is there somewhere I might buy a sausage or perhaps a bit of mutton? My dog is terribly overdue for a proper treat, after his valorious performance in the mountains against orcish raiders.'
Niccolo produces a silver coin, wondering if perhaps the Inn might have a snack for Alexander. When/if one is procurred, Niccolo will continue on his way out to the stables.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 23, 2004)

Oliver, oddly quiet the whole of the trek down out of the mountains, bares a toothy grin at the sight of Eivanrach on the horizon. _...Can't believe I made it out of those mountains in one piece - and feeling fit as my old bones can, too! Guess the hunt is still in my blood..._

At the Inn he gratefully hands Bastrop's reins to a stable hand and flips the grubby child a coin, "Take good care of him, he's taken good care of me." And to Bastrop he adds, "I'll come and check on you soon, Bastrop." He eyes Nurthk or Raven, or even Fendric... "Could one of you lads help me with this pack?" At any dubious looks at the large pack, "I'm an old man, I need my comforts." He looks down and away_ ...And caltrops provide comfort to a man on the run... _He raises his scraggly eyebrows, "It's really just bulky, not all that heavy," and grinning sheepishly, "Couldn't do that to poor ol' Bastrop."

*******
_At the Inn:_

Oliver happily pays for a share in the rooms and ambles up the stairs humming, Winkle's cage in hand and a bit of meat for the growing owlet. He jolts to a stop, foot hanging in mid step as he sees the red-painted floor, cage swinging. He swallows and a tattooed hand checks hidden daggers. His tenses, eyes darting this way and that at a shout barked below. He shakes himself and continues Down-the-hall-To-the-left-Third-on-the-right. He grins gratefully as the pack is placed on the floor and places Winkle's cage on one of the beds.

"I'll be down later."

He feeds Winkle the tidbit of meat, astonished that, for once, the creature doesn't try to take his fingers and the food. _Huh... how about that?_ He experimentally pets the mangy tufts of gray down and gleaming white feathers and smiles.

"Orbril teaching you some manners, eh, Winkle?" 

The bird merely blinks and leaving the cage open Oliver goes to sit at a small hard stool before the room's wash basin. He leans over, and tugs the pack closer undoing the bindings and sorting through the drifts of stuff, fingers brushing items summoning the memories they conjure. He lingers on the case of the handsome lute before cracking it open and taking out the darkly gleaming intrument. He strums the strings smiles faintly. It is uncertain how much time passes as he idly strums and plucks the strings, lost to music and memory. After a time he comes to himself and he carefully places it back into the case.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 23, 2004)

*Downstairs:*

"We have a deal then," Gilter says. Ghant looks ready to interrupt, then slumps back in his chair, watching the smith count out the platinum _(four pounds of it, btw)_ and trade it for the weapons & armor. "Good doing business."

"I'll take that drink," Ghant says, and leads you back upstairs...

*Upstairs:*

Shavah idles near the staircase, watching you return.

"Get an offer?" she asks.

"Got it, took it, and it wasn't mine," Ghant interjects, resentfully.

...

Once seated with drink, the gnome asks a question: "Tell me, how big a fellow was that full-plate sized for?"


----------



## dpdx (Jun 24, 2004)

Fendric, having made some change of the platinum with Gilter, manages to sort out equal shares to those of the people downstairs (that's +250 gp to each of Niccolo, Nurthk, and Hiritus). Feeling relieved, he tosses a gold to the innkeep for his room. Finally, picking up his pack, he follows Ghant upstairs, looking a bit beatific for his sheepishness.

As Shavah asks her question, and Ghant answers it, Fendric nods in the affirmative, and counts out 250 gp for her share (Shavah now +250 gp, leaving Oliver [who I'll take care of, since Sparky's busy], Orbril, and Raven). Seeing noone else around at the moment, Fendric will pay each of the remaining people when he sees them. Looking back at Shavah, Fendric procures and pays for his ales and salad-with-chicken, and sits down next to Ghant at an upstairs table with four seats.

"The platemail was worn by the champion, a rather large orc that Nurthk slew after the orc challenged him, then violated the rules of the challenge. I know not of the bands of the Passes, so I could not tell you who it was, nor do I remember the markings. But perhaps Gilter would allow you to study the armor. I must ask, what piques your interest in this platemail so?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2004)

Nurthk takes a seat at the table with Fendric, Shavah, and their gnomish friend. He grins broadly as he puts his stack of coins away.

"That was a fight and a half, we had our hands full that time," Nurthk regards in reference to the orc bandits, he extends a hand to the gnome, "Name's Nurthk, a pleasure to make your acqaintance."

The seemingly well-spoken half-orc has a very firm hand shake.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 25, 2004)

> "I must ask, what piques your interest in this platemail so?"




"It's enchanted. Not sure how or with what, but I can tell you it alone will fetch more than what he paid you for the whole lot. Maybe a little more, maybe a whole lot more. Either case, I'd like to have it coming out of my hands when it fetches its true price."



> "Name's Nurthk, a pleasure to make your acqaintance."




"Ghant Rhandoril," he says, his hand almost disappearing beneath the mighty half-orc grip. "Pleasure's all mine, I hope."


----------



## dpdx (Jun 26, 2004)

Fendric's face falls when the gnome tells him the armor is enchanted. Fendric can barely hear the rest of the news, none of it good, until...



> "Ghant Rhandoril," he says, his hand almost disappearing beneath the mighty half-orc grip. "Pleasure's all mine, I hope."



 "Brother Fendric, formerly of the Temple of Pelor in Hedrogura. You wouldn't by any chance happen to be related to an Aesop Rhandoril, would you? We are on a mission on behalf of a Sir Exantrius, and..."

Fendric's other hand drifts out to catch Oliver as he walks by. Holding Oliver's pouch open, (and lucky that Oliver's weapon hand was holding Winkle's cage) Fendric deposits 25 platinum into it. [+250 to Oliver.] 

Still, Oliver takes a moment to hiss into the young cleric's ear - "That's a good way to lose that hand, boy." - until he notices his pouch is heavier, at which point he mutters, and walks off.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 26, 2004)

> "Brother Fendric, formerly of the Temple of Pelor in Hedrogura. You wouldn't by any chance happen to be related to an Aesop Rhandoril, would you? We are on a mission on behalf of a Sir Exantrius, and..."




"Yep, that's my uncle." He sighs. "Who's he owe money to this time?"

He lets the conversation be diverted, but it's clear from his shifty gaze that his mind is still on the full-plate, at the very least.

_(Quick poll check, as aside from Fendric, I'm not entirely sure where everyone is at the moment:

Fendric: Upstairs at the bar
Nurthk: Upstairs at the bar
Niccolo: Out at the stables with Alexander
Raven: In the bath
Oliver: In the room
Orbril: No idea?

Hiritus and Shavah are upstairs at the bar, too, btw.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jun 28, 2004)

"Oh, nothing of the sort, thank the Light. I have a letter to deliver to him, after I am convinced that it is indeed safe to do so. They are letters from Sir Exantrius, or at least I think so. I would like to run some magicks upon the letters so that I can determine whether or not they are safe, is all. Your uncle is Chairman of the 'Council of Sages,' forgive me if I misremember the title, so I suppose Sir Exantrius, Pelor rest his soul, considered him the most important person in town."

Fendric considers a while, then rummages through his bag to produce the letter to Aesop. Placing the letter in front of him on the table, he touches his medallion with the other hand, and concentrating on the letter, casts Detect Evil.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 28, 2004)

> Chairman of the 'Council of Sages,'




"Counsel to the Jury of Sages," Ghant corrects, smiling. "But close enough. He definitely isn't the most important person in town, though -- popular opinion is, he's loony as a bat, and I'm not inclined to disagree."

He watches as you cast _detect evil_ -- the letter does not detect as evil, by the way -- then grins, a bit amused.

"You really don't know what the Jury is, do you? They're some of the most well-studied arcanists from three continents -- granted, Uncle Aesop ain't much more than a glorified message-boy who reports back to 'em, but he'll have the thing well-analyzed before he opens it. But if you're especially worried, I'll tell 'im to be especially suspicious, and make sure not to miss anything."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 28, 2004)

Nurthk gains a degree of relief.

"Seems they'll be able to handle the letter then. If we're still around when they open it we should inquire as to the contents. Just to make sure it's alright we keep spreading these around," he says.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 29, 2004)

Ghant said:
			
		

> "Counsel to the Jury of Sages," Ghant corrects, smiling. "But close enough. He definitely isn't the most important person in town, though -- popular opinion is, he's loony as a bat, and I'm not inclined to disagree."
> 
> "You really don't know what the Jury is, do you? They're some of the most well-studied arcanists from three continents -- granted, Uncle Aesop ain't much more than a glorified message-boy who reports back to 'em, but he'll have the thing well-analyzed before he opens it. But if you're especially worried, I'll tell 'im to be especially suspicious, and make sure not to miss anything."



"Whew - Praise the Heralds of Dawn, that is a relief." Fendric looks up from his spell, thankful that he can believe in _something_ this trip, namely that he could presume he was doing the work of Sir Exantrius, and not his opposite...

"I'm terribly sorry, Mr. Ghant - indeed, the letter does say, 'Counsel to the Jury of Sages.' Forgive a road-weary young acolyte, I beg you. In any case, Sir Exantrius directed that the letter be delivered to none other than your Uncle Aesop, May the Light Reveal Him to be True. I merely had, erm, suspicions, May the Light Forgive Me, following the circumstances surrounding our delivery of the last two letters. One recipient had been kidnapped, presumably by death cultists, and the other, Visach Cheraul, must have indirectly precipitated that kidnapping by standing down the guard in the capital city!

This letter, for your Uncle Aesop, passes my circumspection. So I shall make sure he gets it, immediately upon the morn. However, if he is awake, still, and we can reach him without too much trouble, perhaps an evening stroll? I should like to at least note where my Temple is in this city.

And Nurthk is correct, that we should like to be present when your Uncle Aesop opens it. It IS addressed to him, alone, and need not concern the Jury if he does not wish it to. Perhaps then the morrow would be sufficient for its delivery - I believe the remainder of my companions are in various stages of undress for the night."

Fendric flags down the barkeep, and with another gold, buys another round for his friends, including Ghant.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 29, 2004)

The gnome looks suddenly more serious, more interested in what you have to say.

"You think the letter may have played a part in causing the Battle for Bethel?"

Shavah's throat drops at the question, but she glances at Fendric, remaining silent.

Hiritus leans in, whispering a question into Fendric's ear: _"Battle for Bethel?"_

But Ghant is already up, gathering his coat. "Come along. If my uncle isn't awake, a few hard raps at the door'll change that." He turns, softening back his demeanor a little. "Oh, and if all looks well, perhaps on the way back we can discuss the matter of the full plate a little further."

Silently, Shavah hustles off to get Raven, while Oliver stays behind -- watches with keen interest, but stays behind nonetheless, hand across, singing softly:

_"...don't be so forlorn, it's just the payoff
It's the rain before the storm..."_

OOC: Lyric from David Bowie's Battle for Britain (The Letter)


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 29, 2004)

Raven just finished drying and brushing his hair and beard, as Shavah starts knocking on the door."Shavah,you wouldn't happen to be handy with a pair of scissors, would you? I just had to evict a small familie of magpies from my beard, and ... Lemme guess. Fendric's in trouble? Pfff. That'll cost him a few beers. Allright, allright." He then puts on his leather armor and checks to see if his two-hander and short-swords are loose in their sheath. "Off we go. And I was looking forward to a nice night of carousing. Well, win somelose some"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 29, 2004)

"If we're going to deliver that letter now I'll not be taking any risks. Wait a minute and then I'll join you," Nurthk hurries to don his armour and collect his double axe before returning, "Ready when you are."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 29, 2004)

Raven: "Carouse if you wish," Shavah says. "You got us across the mountains, which was everything you promised and more than we asked. I just thought you might be curious to see _why_."

She does her best to explain the conversation upstairs as she leads Raven to meet with the rest of the group...

Meanwhile, Hiritus fetches Niccolo from the stables, coming back just in time to see Ghant holler for a carriage.

As it arrives, Hiritus leans in toward Fendric, whispering beneath the sound of hoof and wheel: _"Are you sure this is a good idea?"_


----------



## Uriel (Jun 30, 2004)

OoC:Back after comp craziness...and yes, Niccolo is in the stables, thoug he would pause long enough to get his share of the loot.


IC

Niccolo curries Alexander with one hand while offering the biscuits and mutton that he bought from the Innkeeper with the other, little gravy-coated lumps of greasy goodness, his fingers licked clean by the dog almost before they got messy.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 1, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Hiritus fetches Niccolo from the stables, coming back just in time to see Ghant holler for a carriage.
> 
> As it arrives, Hiritus leans in toward Fendric, whispering beneath the sound of hoof and wheel: _"Are you sure this is a good idea?"_



Fendric whispers back to him, concerned: "Speak your mind, Brother Hiritus - is it the going out at night, or do you detect taint?"

While he waits for another noisy moment to receive Hiritus' answer, Fendric turns to Ghant: "And what of this Battle of Bethel? Last I'd heard, Shavah here had her guard unit stood down, on account of the Visach, and I knew of Father Premule being kidnapped. But nothing about a Battle, as you say. What happened?"

Fendric hands Raven his share of the proceeds (Raven +250gp) when he comes down.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 1, 2004)

"It just seems like we're following blindly," Hiritus says, softly. "But no, his heart is not evil."

Meanwhile, Ghant waves for you all to cram into the carriage, trying to answer Fendric's question erstwhile.

"As I understand it, the Heironean war-clergy who'd been enlisted to protect the town decided just to take the whole thing over. Nasty..." he says, glancing at Shavah, "nasty _business_ all over, I'd say."

Shavah remarks quietly, as much to her companions as to Ghant: "That's not how it happened."


----------



## dpdx (Jul 5, 2004)

Ghant said:
			
		

> As I understand it, the Heironean war-clergy who'd been enlisted to protect the town decided just to take the whole thing over. Nasty..." he says, glancing at Shavah, "nasty business all over, I'd say.
> 
> Shavah remarks quietly, as much to her companions as to Ghant: "That's not how it happened."



"Indeed, it is not, and with all due respect, what you suggest happened is a factual impossibility, Mr. Rhandoril. 

I'm sorry, but I have lost my taste for a nighttime ride, Mr. Rhandoril; I'm afraid we've had a hard journey to venture away our first night in civilization, and I very much wish to visit the inside of a bathtub, instead. 

I shall see you off from here, then. Pleasant journey, may the Light bless it, and perhaps we shall see you in the morning when we intend to visit your Uncle Aesop."

Fendric smiles and waves goodbye to Ghant, and turns to go back inside.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 6, 2004)

Nurthk arries at the door, hurriedly geared up for escort duty when he sees Fendric waving off Ghant.

"I miss something?" he asks, somewhat puzzled by the change of plans.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2004)

"You, Sir,owe me a drink. Several, infact. First dragging me out of my bath, getting me all worked up because I'm going to miss drinking copious ammounts of beer, but getting my blood flowing in anticipation for some night-time violence, and then disappointing me again by changeing plans in the middle of the night. So now I'm both geared up to fight and to drink. So you'll have to buy me drinks and perhaps later we'll have a barfight. C'mon, let's get drunk big time. Even you will have to unwind a little. You to, Shavah, and especially you Hiritus. I've never seen a Paladin that could hold his drink but you might be able to surprise me." Raven says, wagging his finger under Fendrics nose, then pointing to his other companions.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 7, 2004)

Ghant's a bit surprised, confused even, but silently grabs his coach anyway, speeding off into the night.



> C'mon, let's get drunk big time. Even you will have to unwind a little. You to, Shavah, and especially you Hiritus. I've never seen a Paladin that could hold his drink but you might be able to surprise me




"No surprises tonight," Hiritus remarks. "I don't drink to excess."

Shavah, still fuming, trots quietly over to Raven, giving him a hard jab in the shoulder.

"I'll keep up with you," she says, the trace of a wry smile cracking her lips. "Don't worry."

_(I'll still be on-and-off for a while yet, so, well, we'll see what I come back to. Nurthk may wake up in the drunktank yet.)_


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 8, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "No surprises tonight," Hiritus remarks. "I don't drink to excess."
> 
> Shavah, still fuming, trots quietly over to Raven, giving him a hard jab in the shoulder.
> 
> "I'll keep up with you," she says, the trace of a wry smile cracking her lips. "Don't worry."



"Hiritus, a friend of mine, who was far wiser than me, wich is, I must admit, not such a big feat" Raven says as he walks towards the entrance once more "once said that alcohol releases ones innermost baser instincts and emotions. Some men get violent, others get annoying, some get emotional, some just fall over giggling. He said that only when you lose all inhibitions and still maintain controll over your actions you can be sure you're a good men. Anyway," he says as he grabs both Hiritus and Shavah around the shoulders " we fought, bled, and killed together, so the least we could do is have a beer together. Maybe a few more, but that's entirely up to you. I , for one, am ready to face my inner beast. BARTENDER" he yells as he enters the inn "The finest ale for all my companions , and for evryone in the house as well. We've got something to celebrate."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 8, 2004)

Nurthk shrugs, drinking was his initial plan, so he'll just go back to that. He hurries back up to his room to get rid of his armour and weapons and returns with money in hand. He smiles at the mention of a man's inner beast.

"My inner beast... Maybe someone should slap a leash on it when it's out and about." he grins, then downs the drink Raven bought him, "Not bad. Bartender, I'll have a half-dozen more of those, thanks."

He slaps a platinum spindle on the counter.

"This should cover everything that I'm gonna drink, and a fair bit else hopefully," Nurthk is in a good mood already, and hefts his next drink into the air, "To our enemies, may they be few and far between!"


----------



## Uriel (Jul 10, 2004)

Returnong from the kennels, Niccolo enters the main room again to the sight of his companions at their drink. _Finally..._ he thinks, running upstairs to fetch his violin ad a bit of coin for an evenings carrousing.

Returning back downstairs,the Gnome quickly tunes up and cuts into a quick and lively rendition of _The Sprite's Folly'_, a solo piece about a faerie who had just a bit too much of the ole Eldeberry Wine and ends up with his head firmly stuck in a tree bole.

<Think _Flight of the Bumblebee_ >


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 10, 2004)

Hiritus does take one drink with Raven -- _one_, he insists, and holds true to -- while Shavah seems eager, quite eager to keep pace with the warriors. She is quiet and of good humor, though as the night wears on her laughter takes on an ever more vicious tone...

Oliver takes over once Niccolo breaks from his music; the barkeep applauds the gnome loudly, beckoning him over.

"Great music, that! I hope you'll be around for the night... Good music's good for business. I think there are a few folks who'll stick around to hear you play." He dashes a pointed look toward the edge of the balcony, where gnomish twin sisters pass dashed looks back.

"So what'll you be having? It's on the house. Or on the half-orc. Hells, I don't even know any more. I think your tabs all covered."


----------



## dpdx (Jul 12, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "You, Sir,owe me a drink. Several, infact. First dragging me out of my bath, getting me all worked up because I'm going to miss drinking copious ammounts of beer, but getting my blood flowing in anticipation for some night-time violence, and then disappointing me again by changeing plans in the middle of the night. So now I'm both geared up to fight and to drink. So you'll have to buy me drinks and perhaps later we'll have a barfight. C'mon, let's get drunk big time. Even you will have to unwind a little. You to, Shavah, and especially you Hiritus. I've never seen a Paladin that could hold his drink but you might be able to surprise me." Raven says, wagging his finger under Fendrics nose, then pointing to his other companions.



Fendric leans back from Raven's belligerent fingerwagging, and rolls his eyes at the "complaints." Nodding at the bartender, he tosses another gold to him. In return, Fendric gets a round of ales delivered to the table before he himself returns to the bath.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 12, 2004)

Nurthk starts recounting a tale of some encounter from long ago, ignorant of whether anyone's listening or not.

"...so then I kicked him in the jaw! Wasn't that hard mind you, him bein' a dwarf his jaw was in easy reach of me boot. This didn't phase him though, he just gave off a grunt and kept comin', and I thought... well I thought the old dwarf reputation for bein' tough an' all must've been down-played somethin' shockin', after the beating I gave this guy most chaps'd be out cold. Then I realised it, he was already, and quite literally, cold. I was in such a rush at the time I didn't notice that he was actually dead, a _zombie_ in fact, go figure..." Nurthk rambles on before taking another swig of his drink and continuing to ramble of times past.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 16, 2004)

Doffing his cap to the two girls in the balcony, Niccolo ponders for a moment and replies'A wine is as good as anything for me, good Barkeep. I like the blood of the vine in my veins as i play, as beer or cider makes me a bit sleepy. For the ladies, I think that this should suffice...'

Adjusting the first string half-step down, Niccolo slips into the lively _Dariella's Sonata_, a piece written for the lost love of the great Donenetto Gempacci, the famed Dwarf fiddler from the last century.
Donenetto had been born lame, and neededcrutches to walk, though his fingers possessed a dexterity that many elves found hard to match, and a strength that allowed him to play for hours on end without rest. Dariella was human, and thus, the match was an ill-fated one, though she was blind to Donenetto's twisted form, so beautiful was his music. Alas, the Fiddler was killed by a jealous rival for Dariella's affection, murdered as he wrote the Sonata. An unfinished work, the Sonata was published posthumously by Donenetto's boon companion Alrynne Vetucci, an organist that he frequently played duets with. Darietta was the prime witness at the murder trial of the dastardly fiend, and remained single, dying alone, pining for her lost Love...

_The piece runs through a haunting intro signifying the tragic reality that was the dwarf's lot, into a frenzied staccato, as he first sees his love and realizies his feelings for her. The piece takes a happy turn, as the two lovers find their Love intensifying and their World becomes a wonderous thing. Suddenly, a discordant note sounds, tri-tones showing the entrance of the evil Valmyr, jealously bringing hate and strife to the pair. The tune moves into a somber tone once more, as Donenetto realizes what Fate holds for him and ends abruptly on a high C,the last note scribed before his murder, the harmonic resounding throughout the tavern, fading even as the poor tragic dwarf's life faded so many years before._

<Perform total 25>

Wiping a tear, Niccolo sips his wine, his thoughts ruminating onthe story that had been caught up in this last work of the Violinist taken far too soon from the Mortal Coil. Smiling, he sips his wine again and winks at the pair of gnomesses before launching into a more lively and uplifting tune.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 19, 2004)

This is what raven looks like, kinda, but without the bulls-eye on his chest, offcourse


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 20, 2004)

The night at the bar drags on... Shavah takes to asking passerbys, ever more accusatorily, if they are or ever have been members of the Cult of Hextor, while Hiritus seems distracted with someone across the room.

_(Mainly just popping in to say I'm still alive, just have limited internet access for the time being.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 20, 2004)

Nurthk is attracted to Shavah's aggression like a moth to flame in his current state. He hangs around her, leering at anyone whom she suspects of being involved with any cult. With a mug clenched firmly in each hand he takes a swig whenever not growling and muttering threateningly at suspected cultists in orcish.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 21, 2004)

Fendric settles into a bathtub, and for the first time in a while, is comfortable.

[Doing the same - waiting for the game to start back up.]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 22, 2004)

Raven works his way through several beers, pausing only to listen to Niccolo's music, for a moment totally unaware of his surroundings as he listens, enraptured by the bittersweet voice of the violin. When the music stops he stands uo and bows, a little shakily from the alcohol. "Niccolo, me lad, well played, if I may say so. Now if you could play something a bit more cheerfull, 'cause our friends here are getting a bit edgy" as he points to Nurthk and Shavah.

"Come, Shavah, now's not the time to get moody and violent, save it for when we meet some real cultiststs. Bugger. Come, my lovely palladin, time to dance and have a good time. There'll be enough fighting and killing in the weeks to come." As he sees Nurthk starting to protest at him taking away Shavah, he laughingly pats him on the cheeck. "Don't worry, pretty boy, I'll dance with you later". With that he drags Shavah to the center of the dancefloor and starts to dance to the best of his poor abilities.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 22, 2004)

Nurthk laughs raucously at being called 'pretty boy'.

"Aww, we were havin' fun. Good practise for the real thing," Nurthk slurs, and finishes off one of his mugs.

He goes to replace the empty drink with another one, and talks groggily about times getting drunk with his friends back home.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2004)

Niccolo laughs a bit at the admonishment, launching into a series of limmericks and jovial little ditties designed to get the folks in the bar in a better mood.

<Perform total 23>


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2004)

Oliver hobbles down the stairs with his lute case, brow furrowing in puzzlement as the others hustle back into the common room with bellows for drinks. He blinks, ragged eyebrows raised, "Youth. Feh." He makes a spitting gesture to his left. Someone with a sharp gaze might catch the merest flash of slight fond smile that gives lie to his mutterings.

He bellies up to the bar and sits, case on his knees watching the room's evening activity and the raucous play of his companions. He casts a wary eye at Shavah and Nurthk... _Dangerous, those two. Wonder why the group is back..._ He stands, slipping off the stool neatly, knees popping and winces, limping over to Fendric. 

"Why're you all back... thought you were headed out in some big hurry." He scowls, placing his lute case carefully on the half-elf's table - oddly (or perhaps not) a pool of serenity in the rowdiness.

Always on his guard in the city and especially in a common room, Oliver keeps a keen eye on the various exits and on the patrons he's marked as troublemakers. And on that shady man in the corner that's been watching the Fellowship all evening. _Don't like the looks of that one... Nope. _Oliver glances away from the shifty-eyed man and squints in a random direction, at wall hangings or something while Fendric marshalls an answer.

Spot: 19 (9+10)
Listen: 23 (13+10)
Perform (for any of his standing in for Niccolo): 14 (10+4)


----------



## dpdx (Jul 30, 2004)

"Because we are in need of rest, and a bath, we did not wish to possibly be waylaid by those hostile to us," Fendric replies quickly before scampering upstairs to clean.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 30, 2004)

Mr. Shifty seems to notice Hiritus and Oliver's attention, and shortly grabs his belongings, drops some coin on the table, and makes his way downstairs. Oliver notices, no doubt, that his gaze stays with your group.

"Shavah's words got me on guard," Hiritus comments, leaning in toward Oliver. "And while evil pollutes this place, his was focused on us. I was just being watchful."


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2004)

Oliver snaps the lute-case shut and looks Hirtius plain in the eye, "Wait... Evil or evil?" The capital 'e' should be plain to Hirtius "Should we follow him, you and I?" 

After the lute is secure the old-man's hands do their routine flicker over his body checking weapons and pouches. He shifts his weight back, ready to stand and makes a face as he catches a whiff of himself. _Whew! Fendric wasn't speaking idly. Really should head back to the baths myself._ He grins.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 2, 2004)

Weapons and pouches are all in their right order; Hiritus waves off the thought of following the man, but remains eagle-eyed behind the party.

_(Note, still no reliable internet access, but I'm ready to move on to the next morning if you are. It'll just be slow posting for a while.)_


----------



## dpdx (Aug 3, 2004)

[_GP: Would it be possible to get an update on the scene in the bathing area, in case Fendric wants to react/interact? Otherwise, I'm good with going to the next morning._]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 3, 2004)

(ooc: Ready to continue onto morning when you are.)


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 3, 2004)

Raven enloys himself dancing with Shavah to the lively music. He relaxes as much as he dares, drinking not to excess but enough to feel it. He'll try to cheer up Shavah, knowing that once in a while evryone needs to unwind. In the early hours of the morning he walks up to his room and sleeps untill noon, unless someone is rash enough to wake him before that.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 10, 2004)

As the night wears on, people start to leave. After a while the fellowship are the only ones left. The innkeeper has started to clean up in the vain hope that this subtle hint might convince them to go to bed. Resisting his futile attempts, Raven threw another log on the fire and is currently easing in front of the fireplacen sitting next to nurthk and shavah. He has passed the acute stage of drunkenness and is currently nursing his ale, enjoying the warm glow of the fireplace and puffing his pipe. The conversation waxes and wanes, as people start the process of becoming friends, by sharing tales of past experiences. trying to get to know each other, their background, the reasons of why they're doing the things they do,accompagnied by the sweet music of niccolo as the little gnome plays for his own amusement, to entertain himself and his friends , and not to please a big crowd, pausing only to have a drink or to relight his pipe.

As the conversation turns to their respective youths, Raven takes a deep draught from his pipe and starts telling about his homeland, the highlands of the north. As the tale progresses his accent, wich is fairly vague most of the time, grows thicker and thicker as his eyes take on a faraway look. He tells of his mountain glade, where he lived with his brother, who had a small farm. From an early age on it was clear that he wsn't fit for a farmers live, and loved to roam the wild hills and mountains, and the deep forests. He talks of the majestic stags in the woods, the pure mountain streams, the splendid outdoors with pride in his voice. His brother inherited the small farm when their father died. and married the daughter of the clanchief. Raven stayed with them whenever he came back from his hunting and trapping, supplementing their income by selling the pelts. He speaks of the happiness of his brother when a son was born, and how he learned him to hunt, the pranks they pulled, and the misschief only a bachelor uncle can teach a nephew. The pride and love in his voice when he talks about the boy is crystal clear. Only those that remain a bit more sober hear the anguish of loss in his voice, and note that he speaks in the past tense only. After that, he stops talking, lost in tought, and gives a sign for the next to continue the tales.

OOC : this is both a bump and an invitation to those that feel called to tell a bit 'bout their character, it seems both we and our characters have a bit of time to kill.


----------



## dpdx (Aug 12, 2004)

Fendric arises from his bath, having found the washroom empty, and hearing his comrades continue to talk downstairs, puts on his clothes and armor, then moves to join them.

"Nothing for me, thank you..." Fendric says as he walks past the bartender. In return, the bartender looks at Fendric with a face devoid of expression, as he dries out the inside of an ale stein with a rag ill-suited for the purpose.

Catching the last bit of Raven's life story, Fendric takes a seat and listens around in case anyone else is as forthcoming with their details. When an appropriate lull in the conversation presents itself, Fendric looks around the table and speaks:

I wish to apologize for threatening to root you out of this comfort tonight, May Pelor Forgive Me. In my zeal to complete the mission, I overlooked the danger a city like this could produce, and that is a mistake that could have gotten many of us killed, had I followed through with it. Were it not for Hiritus, pulling me back from the brink of my own folly, I should have much more to answer for than for merely interrupting your revelry. But you have earned that as well, and so I shall attempt to consider our environment a little more carefully before I next hurry everyone else along..."

Fendric sinks back in his chair, unburdened.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2004)

Oliver desperately wants a bath, but won't let the man at the bar out of his sights... _Is he really drinking water? Here? Did he just order another..._ Oliver reeks and he knows it, he is tired and feels it, but now that Mr. Shifty is gone, there's only one suspicious character here... this water sipping man has become Ollie's number one _persona non grata_. He has the knobby-handed lutist's full attention.

Oliver plays along with Niccolo admiring the Gnome's greater facility and playing harmonies and supporting Niccolo's more complex melodies with rhythmic strumming and a rare vocalization. He watches Raven closely as the man dicusses happier times that are gone forever. _We are more alike than appearance might suggest, Raven of clan Cwdmyr. _He smiles tightly at Raven, grief shared in a glance.

He rolls his eyes at Fendric's long-winded apology and claps the young priest on his shoulder, "Sit down lad, no apologies necessary. Especially since I didn't hare off after you lot." He shakes his head and makes a show of turning the tuning pegs of his lute. He hisses cussing a blue streak and sucks the tip of his finger. 

"Dammit, woman! Has there not been enough misery between us?!" He seems to be addressing the darkly gleaming lute in his lap.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 18, 2004)

_(Okay, strictly OOC update -- posted here rather than the OOC thread, to increase visibility -- as one is much needed. First, apologies again about the lack of posts, but I'm working with limited time in the library, and that time has been better spent on other things like looking for a job, and looking for cheap airfare to get out of the city in case I don't find a job...

In any case, I'll be back up, running, and posting on a normal basis come September, for certain. At that point I'll start up a Casual III thread, rerecruit as needed -- it looks like Tonguez is gone -- and we'll be back in business. Although I haven't been able to post up, rest assured that the game's been on my mind as much as ever, so things should get pretty interesting.

BTW, thanks DrZ for the life story & impetus to keep the thread running, and to all of you for keeping up the posts regardless of lack of DM presence.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2004)

[ooc: It'll take some effort to get rid of us, Guilt Puppy, we're a stubborn bunch.  ]



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> After that, he stops talking, lost in tought, and gives a sign for the next to continue the tales.




After a short while Nurthk decides to take a turn and tell a part of his story.

"Bear with me, I don't know if you'll find this interesting but I feel I'd better keep the momentum up," Nurthk starts.

"I'm the eldest son of a politically arranged marriage. Just so happened the orc tribes and what some would consider slightly less civilised humans who lived in our mountainous home region felt the need for a formal alliance. Partly because of the harsh environment, but mostly because of giants who would prey upon them both. I'm one of five children, one older sister, one younger sister and two younger brothers. The orcs whose blood I carry had to learn to be more homogeneous than those you'll find outside of the mountains, they were forced to over time you see as the predators found it easier when we weren't united. Relations with the humans had been tense, they made an entrance well after my people had established themselves in the mountains, and were intent on carving themselves a niche seeing that another species managed to make the place hospitable. Even though the two encroached upon each other's territory, neither were crazy about the idea of losing valuable lives by fighting over resources, and so any fighting that broke out was on the scale of a heated skirmish at worst. Things were normally settled with duels and even then rarely to the death. A few generations of degrees of cooperation and the orcs and humans were comfortable with each others' presence, though the inborn division between man and greenskin kept each side to themselves. My grandparents though tried to change that by arranging the marriage of my father and mother. It helped a fair bit in regards to forging a more formal pact between the two, and my siblings and I were seen as the culmination of the best qualities of the two species. In fact, life was pretty good while I was growing up. Things change though and now you find me on the road. Stories for other times."

Nurthk takes another swig and sits back.


----------



## dpdx (Aug 19, 2004)

Fendric remains uncharacteristically silent during and after the relation of each life story. Eventually, the silence grows even more awkward as it approaches a minute in length. When finally the bartender looks over to the table, hopeful that they might at last retire, Fendric looks up and speaks.

"If you wondered, you would be unlikely to ever hear of a time before I was with the Temple of Pelor, because to my knowledge, I've never been apart from the Temple since shortly after I was born.

All I know of my beginning is what the Temple Elders have told me, Pelor's Light Be Unto Them. According to them, I was delivered under cover of darkness at the doorstep of the Hedrogura Temple in a basket before I could even take my first steps. It was only when High Priest Snowmeadow pulled back the shroud that they found out I was not entirely human.

Since then, my life has been simple and unchanging: perform Temple duties, and work to gain the Favor of the Radiant Light. I was a healer and attendant at the Fighting Pits, where I first encountered Oliver as one of the combatants. Later, I 'graduated' to recruitment duties, where I encountered Sir Exantrius and the rest of you. The rest of my life and times, most of you know.

Sometimes I wonder what I've missed beyond the rote abilities and tools of a half-elf; what of my elven culture, what of my elven lineage, what of the possibilities of my life were it not for the Temple. I hope someday to know the truth about the circumstances of my existence, May the Light Reveal It. I am, and have always been, Brother Fendric of the Hedrogura Temple, without even a surname. The dwarven culture calls it _nil-thain_, the status of belonging to no clan, no family. That, and the Temple, is my life."

Fendric settles back in his chair, reluctant to see the reaction that his own life story would have elicited. But at least the bartender went back to cleaning mugs and pitchers...


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 24, 2004)

Raven laughs, a hoarse laugh, without much amusement in it. "We're a regular bunch of misfits, aren't we. Well, fendric, evryone should have a chance to find out who their parents are. The trail will be very cold, but if you want to we can go looking whenever this mess is sorted. It's not as if I've got any plans." He looks around, amused. "Anybody else who wants to contribute? Or shall we leave it for another nights celebration? Cm'on bartender, one last drink before we go to bed."
With a sigh, the bartender takes a few freshly-washed mugs and fills 'em. The look in his eyes clearly shows his disbelief at this being the last round, having heard Raven announce the last round quite a few times before.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 24, 2004)

Pausing in is attempts to win the hearts of the two Gnomish maids,Niccolo moves over, sharing a bit of himself with the others. 'Well lads, since we are all showing our insides as-it-were... I was born on the Road, moving from _here[/] to there as my father put it. The whole family are musicians, in  point-of-fact. I, however, was not content to travel as part of the Family Act. It was at an early age that I ran away from that band of rascals. I do see them from time to time, in this City or that one.
Me though, I have travelled as far as I might in the last 6 years, taking in everything that my eyes can, as well as my ears, always listening for a new fable, a new Sonnet. Some might say that I haven't a home, but I think that the Road is my home. After all, I was born there.'__


Niccolo sips his drink again and smiles, moving back over to where the gnomettes wait, hoping for an interesting end to the evening..._


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2004)

Oliver picks his lute quietly, listenting to the tales of the others, intent eyes looking back and forth between the companions as the stories unfold. As Niccolo finishes the old man leans over with a grunt and pulls his lute case nearer. Carefully he replaces the lute into its dark shelter and closes the lid, nodding as he snaps the lid shut. He leans back into his chair with a sigh, reaching for a nearby mug, considering its contents for a while before speaking.

"What's the worst thing you would do for money?" He looks around, bushy eyebrows raised in query, reading the faces of those gathered around, smiling crookedly at Fendric's affront, Raven's close, narrow-eyed look, Nurthk's blank expression and Niccolo's quick tabulation on his small nimble fingers. 

He nods, leaning forward, elbows on his knees, mug held in both hands. His smile falls and he looks down at the floor, and snorts ruefully. "I was worse than mercenary." He looks up beyond the walls of the Inn toward distant Hedrogura, his voice is flat, "Much worse." He pauses blinking and looks around again stopping on Fendric. "I was taken under the wing of one of the luminaries of Hedrogura darker underbelly. My own mother spit in my face when she found out who I'd fallen in with." He scowls raking a hand through his wispy hair. "I was unrepentantly proud of my 'work.' Eventually my mentor, ever-paranoid - and rightly so, the bastard -  set me up. I was arrested and sent to the Arena. It was a death sentence. Or, rather, it was supposed to be. I proved more resourceful than anyone, especially me, could have guessed." 

He sits back again, "I became something of a celebrity, inside and outside the Arena. One of the guards used to call me S'Ollie. It wasn't long before Sebrin Oliver Manderock became 'The Salamander.'" He grimaces, but looks an odd sort of proud.

"Bookmakers loved me, especially when decadent foreign dignitaries came to take in a fight. They never bet on the scrawny, little guy." He grins, "By the time I met Fendric I had amassed a small fortune. Under the table, of course." He looks appraisingly at Fendric, "Yep... Fendric. You patched me up the day I was to meet one of those decadent foreign dignitaries, the Lady Erandalin of Sesphar." His eyes soften, "It wasn't quite love at first sight... but my life changed that day. I became an honest man. Well, a somewhat honest man." 

"Erandalin had the leverage to get me out of the Arena, to the chagrin of many. She took me under her wing - scandalous, yes - and she liked that. At one party, glancing around I made a stray, and I thought at the time - damning - comment that our host's home would be an easy target for the most bumbling of theives." 

He shakes his head, visions of the night playing out in his head... Erandalin in an exquisite gown smiling under her hand as Oliver bungled his way through the social briar of the upper echelons... He blinks and continues, "Word got back and a few days later I was discreetly approached to 'proof' the man's home." He shrugs, "You know how nobles are... a year wasn't out before everyone who was anyone had had me 'break in' to their homes and help them shore up their defenses." 

"Hedrogura became an uncomfortable place. Knowing as much as I did about the assets and... hmmm... liabilities of Hedrogura's upper crust wasn't a boon. Nor was making the work of my former mentor and his ilk more difficult ingratiating me with those in the shadows. When Erandalin became pregnant we decided it was time to move somewhere safe. My life changed then, again. And more still after that. But I see I've put Hirtius to sleep, so I'd say that's enough for now." He arches a brow, "More than enough." He downs the dregs of his mug and puts it aside steepling his hands in front of his face.


----------



## dpdx (Aug 31, 2004)

Fendric smiled back at Oliver, amused and delighted.

"Then I am glad for the good I did for you, Oliver, Praised Be the Radiant Light," he said softly.

Looking around, he scanned his tablemates, until his eyes set upon Hiritus. Smiling still, he asked the knight, "And what of you, my good man? Surely your life did not start when I met you at the Temple in Bethel."

"And you, Sister Shavah of Heironeous. You must have a tale to tell."

Fendric settled back again, relaxed, looking at the others from time to time.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 2, 2004)

*Hiritus:*

"My family line is actually long in Pelor -- a rare thing, strangely enough. By tradition, second sons are raised among the cloth, although only second sons of second sons are raised to be clergy proper," he says, nodding to indicate Fendric. "The rest of us have been scholars, preachers, missionaries -- and most often in my branch of the family, warriors. Normally in complement to another, secular career later in life."

He smiles, a bit sheepishly.

"To be honest, I doubt my parents would be a bit happy to hear I've taken up this quest." He looks over his shoulder, suspiciously. "On my eighteenth birthday I am to, or was to leave residence with the temple, and begin a second apprenticeship. I'm beginning to wonder if we'll even be back by then..."

*Shavah:*

"We'll be lucky," the half-elf interrupts, although it seems Hiritus has said all he needs to say, anyway, "if there'll be a place to go back to. By then. Bethel, I mean." She stares seething into her drink. "_City of the White..._"

"Got kicked out of the orphanage for turning fourteen. _Graduated,_ I mean. Needed a job. Who would hire me?" She glances at Fendric, her hand rolling an _explain_ through the air. "Even full-bloods aren't really grown up at fourteen, I mean."

"But Heironeous hired me. The temple gave me time, back when they had time. Now they're all out."

She shakes her head.

"And where am I? Where am I with all their _curse'n time?_" She waves her hand at the bar, demonstratively. "Here. Here, City of the... Who knows." She haruffs. "City of no-damn-color at all."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 4, 2004)

_(First, *XP*: *3000* for each of you. And then we move forward...)_

At the conclusion of Shavah's story, punctuated by a flash of something feathery out from the balcony, the water-sipping knight finally seems to become aware of your attention.

"If you'll excuse me," he announces, to no one in particular but clearly to all of you, "I'd like a moment of your time. There's someone you ought to speak with.

His voice is a little charming, and his grin irrefutably compelling, at least this late into the intoxication. _(In short, free will disappears as a segue between chapters. Sorry folks, but you'll understand why momentarily.)_

"Come along," he says, waving his hand toward the stairs. "It will only take a moment."

_*(The game continues in Casual D&D III)*_


----------

